# Any ladies starting IVF in September?



## KatBar

Not sure if there is already a thread, but wanted to see if there are any ladies gearing up for IVF in September? 

Looking for a bit of a support network, as I'm sure it will be a long and tiresome journey.

:flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hii :wave: I created a thread "IVF #1 possibly august/September" and there are a bunch of us there who have already started ivf and getting ready to! I have my baseline scan on Monday and if all goes well I start stimming the following Friday. Do you know when your start date is?


----------



## louise31

Hi:hi:
is it your first ivf? I am due to start my second IVF / ICSI at end of September. Hoping for a better outcome than last time. Only 3 eggs retrieved and 1 fertilised. I have changed clinics for my second cycle and am feeling much more positive about things. How about you?


----------



## star25

Hello all
I hope to be starting first cycle in September. I had the endo scratch this cycle and on a clinical trial to see the effects of vitamins on ivf so Im npot starting on this period but the next one.
Unfortunately this cycle nothings happening and I'm on day 55 so got prescribed provera to start af, it's because although my linings thick I've got a cyst on left ovary preventing it.
Just hoping it doesn't happen again otherwise the Ivf will have to be delayed :(

Anyway that's enough rambling from me!

Katbar - hope a few of us can start at the same time roughly and be there for support, it's definitely exciting and nerve racking at the same time

Beneathmywing - good luck for the scan on Monday :)

Louise31 - it's good you're feeling more positive this time around


----------



## KatBar

Hi ladies :)!

Beneathmywing - I will go check that thread out, thanks :)!

Louise31 - yep, it will be the first IVF cycle for me. Sorry to hear about your last cycle :(. I have my fingers crossed (they're just permanently crossed for everyone at the moment hehe) for your second IVF cycle being more successful! Hopefully the change of clinic will bring a much better outcome!

Star25 - What bummer about the cyst preventing things! Hopefully it will have gone away by your next AF and you can start IVF with no further delay! Yes, it will be really nice if we are all aroun the same time, and can go through it all together! Really hopin it will be good news all round, but also here to pick each other up if not.


----------



## Katesmithers

I am doing a baseline Friday, HSG in a week, and then Lupron Sept 5th. We would be stimming mid September! This is our very first IVF cycle!


----------



## star25

Hi Kate, goodluck for scan, is it tomorrow?

Is everyone doing the Long or short protocol?


----------



## louise31

star25 
Good luck with the endo scratch I will be interested to hear how you get on with it as I am going to be having that this cycle as well and it will be good to know what it involves. :hugs:

Katbar
When are you expecting to start treatment? I am waiting for AF to show and then I need to ring the clininc to request to begin!!:hugs:

Katesmithers
Good luck with your baseline and tests - I hope it all goes smoothly for you. :hugs:


----------



## louise31

I did short protocol last time and I am going to be doing short again.


----------



## star25

Louise31, I had the endo scratch in July, it was similar to a smear test but it did have some pain for a minute or 2 ,was like intense period pain but didnt last long, she was putting whatever it was she took out in a little dish but didnt have enough so had to do it a bit more, then had mild period pain and bit of spotting for rest of afternoon

I'm doing short protocol too, gonal f and cetrotide with hcg trigger and burselin injection on day of transfer as they said this is meant to help


----------



## louise31

when does the scratch procedure happen in ivf I am unsure about it? I am sure the nurse said when I ring on day 1 it happens shortly after that. What clinic are you with - I am having my second ivf / icsi at Liverpool.


----------



## star25

It's meant to happen on day 21 on the cycle before ivf, mine was 2 cycles before though but they said 1-2 cycles before is fine, I haven't heard of it on the actual cycle you have the ivf but every clinic is probably different
I'm at complete fertility in Southampton, cannot wait to get started :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi Ladies, 

AF started yesterday so Norethisterone will start on CD21. I am doing long protocol again. Wishing you all lots of luck x


----------



## star25

Good luck too babydancing!


----------



## louise31

Thanks for the info on the endo scratch!! Currently waiting for AF to rear its ugly head and then I can ring the clinic. 
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## star25

I'm having horrible cramps with the provera, got 4 days left of it and dreading af arriving, as we always say though it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## star25

Katesmithers, how did baseline go?


----------



## BabyDancing13

I'm having Endo scratch on day 22 of this cycle. This is the cycle prior to embryo transfer x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies

We are starting our 4th cycle of IVF in Sep. Around the 8th :)
I am doing the short protocol with cetrotide as we did this last cycle and i got 7 eggs but this cycle we are halving the dose of stimms due to poor egg quality. Last time we only got 1 embie from 7 eggs. Each cycle we only get 1 embie but praying we find the 'golden egg' this cycle. I lost both tubes to ectopics in 2010 and i also have diminished ovarian reserve and egg quality issues.

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We are starting our 4th cycle of IVF in Sep. Around the 8th :)
> I am doing the short protocol with cetrotide as we did this last cycle and i got 7 eggs but this cycle we are halving the dose of stimms due to poor egg quality. Last time we only got 1 embie from 7 eggs. Each cycle we only get 1 embie but praying we find the 'golden egg' this cycle. I lost both tubes to ectopics in 2010 and i also have diminished ovarian reserve and egg quality issues.
> 
> Good luck to all xxx

Good luck- I really hope this is your time. If you got more than one embie, would you put 2-3 back in? xx


----------



## africaqueen

BabyDancing13 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> We are starting our 4th cycle of IVF in Sep. Around the 8th :)
> I am doing the short protocol with cetrotide as we did this last cycle and i got 7 eggs but this cycle we are halving the dose of stimms due to poor egg quality. Last time we only got 1 embie from 7 eggs. Each cycle we only get 1 embie but praying we find the 'golden egg' this cycle. I lost both tubes to ectopics in 2010 and i also have diminished ovarian reserve and egg quality issues.
> 
> Good luck to all xxx
> 
> Good luck- I really hope this is your time. If you got more than one embie, would you put 2-3 back in? xxClick to expand...

Thank you ;)
If we are lucky enough to get 2 embies, we will be having both transferred. It is illegal in the UK to have 3 transferred xxx


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well Africaqueen, I'm doing short protocol with gonal f and cetrotide too :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

AfricaQueen, HFEA allow 3 embryos to be replaced in UK. However, it's only for ladies aged 40yrs and over; 

"Step 6. Embryo transfer

For women under the age of 40, one or two embryos can be transferred. If you are 40, or over, a maximum of three can be used."

I think it should also apply to women who have had a certain number of failed cycles. 

We will be putting 2 back in if lucky enough. Wishing you all the best. xx


----------



## star25

I didnt know that babydancing, I hope to be having 1 transferred, on consent form I ticked 1-2 but I know they only try to do 1 where I am, I would love twins but then I wouldnt want the risk of a multiple pregnancy but at the same time theres that higher chance of getting a bfp from having 2 transferred, id do anything for bfp though!


----------



## BabyDancing13

star25 said:


> I didnt know that babydancing, I hope to be having 1 transferred, on consent form I ticked 1-2 but I know they only try to do 1 where I am, I would love twins but then I wouldnt want the risk of a multiple pregnancy but at the same time theres that higher chance of getting a bfp from having 2 transferred, id do anything for bfp though!

On my first cycle we only transferred one excellent grade Blastocyst. I bled early but it was likely low progesterone issues. Second cycle we put two back. 

We did this because our blastocysts are frozen in vials of 2 and our clinic doesn't re-freeze. I didn't want to feel like I was throwing a potential baby away. That was the cycle we had a BFP but lost it. 

We are now choosing to put two back each cycle. Everyone has different reasons, and you have to do what's right for you. Also, as you say, there are risk with multiples etc. 

Good luck :flower: x


----------



## africaqueen

Star- Good luck to you too! when do u start simms? i should start around 9th of Sep dependent on AF arriving on time of course! lol. I much prefer the SP to the LP. x

Babydancing- Really? i never knew that. I agree if women my age with my issues are lucky enough to get 3 embies then all 3 should be transferred to give a better chance after multiple fails. Not that iv got a chance of getting 3 embies anyway! lol x


----------



## BabyDancing13

africaqueen said:


> Star- Good luck to you too! when do u start simms? i should start around 9th of Sep dependent on AF arriving on time of course! lol. I much prefer the SP to the LP. x
> 
> Babydancing- Really? i never knew that. I agree if women my age with my issues are lucky enough to get 3 embies then all 3 should be transferred to give a better chance after multiple fails. Not that iv got a chance of getting 3 embies anyway! lol x

So HFEA website says lol :shrug: 

I really hope you have a great cycle. Your weight loss is fantastic- I struggle with dieting x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you! i really struggled with losing weight for years an its only the past 18mths i have finally managed it. I feel like a new woman! hoping the weight loss makes the diff as heard it can? xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Last day of bcp here and going for my baseline scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## star25

Good luck beneath, keep us posted,exciting :)

Babydancing,that makes sense your putting bk 2 ,I would feel the same in your position where they dont refreeze, can u still have low progesterone if your on progesterone pessaries?

Africaqueen, well done on the weight loss, I'm waiting for af end of this week then start next cycle as long as its a normal one without any cysts!


----------



## BabyDancing13

I just didn't feel like the pessaries were working on my first cycle. I had absolutely no side effects from them. When I did Gestone injections and pessaries, I had a lot more confidence that it was entering my body. Everyone responds differently x


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Just an update. Well AF came yesterday which was obviously gutting, but on a positive note I rang our clinic this morning and we go in for an endo scratch and drug teach appointment on 12th September!!! So not long to go now till we begin round 2... Really looking forward to getting started though!! It makes me laugh when they tell you to use barrier methods of contraception from now on like it is suddenly going to happen after this long!!! We will of course, but seems crazy when it is highly unlikely to happen!!! Hope all is going well with everyone else. Fingers crossed for everyones cycles :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- Hope baseline scan went well? x

Louise- If you have all your 'bits' miracles can and do happen, hence the reason they tell you to use condoms ;) makes me laugh when they tell us every cycle tho, seeing as i have had both fallopian tubes completely removed! lol x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## star25

Not long then Louise31, we used condoms til the scratch and as im now on day 60 I never ovulated anyway, although a miracle would have been amazing!
When do you think will be starting the meds?


----------



## louise31

Was thinking what exactly is the reason why they want you to use barrier methods before the scratch because I am not actually starting stims till I have had my bleed or thats what I thought. Is it different when you are having the scratch. Sorry to be a bit clueless but wondered why we lose a cycle where we could be trying!! Even though I am sick of trying!


----------



## KatBar

Sorry, haven't been on here for 3 days.. so feeling bit out of the loop haha/

I finally got our mandatory counselling session (plus the 'finance discussion' they need to have we us to let us know know the exact fee) booked in for this Thursday morning - 2 days, woohoo!

I have been told we can start with my next period, which will be due around 20th September. I don't know yet if I will have to do birth control first.. I am hoping not, but they will have to assess me first to make the decision. 

Once we get this session out of the way on Thursday, and also once we get our Police Check records back (mandatory in Victoria, Australia), I can then book in to see the nurse and start to go through the plan of what my first cycle will look like.

So hopefully another week or so, and I will have a better idea of exactly what to expect.


----------



## KatBar

Is the endo scratch where they remove some endometrosis? (sorry if you have already answered that).


----------



## louise31

Thats brilliant news katbar. Sounds like we might have similar start dates. The scratch is where they disturb the womb lining as it is thought that it aids implantation. Good luck with it all. How are you feeling? I am quite excited!


----------



## star25

Good news katbar, think I'll be starting later like start Oct, well I hope so anyway depending on stupid long cycles!
Its exciting when you start to find out more like the protocol etc, I would have been starting on this af but I agreed to do a clinical trial where me and dh have vitamin smoothie drink everyday and use the oilman butter given to us by the clinic, part of the trial was they wanted a sample from
Dh and a sample from me which is why they done the scratch, also they will use an embryoscope when I get to that stage to monitor the embryos more closely and hopefully pick the best one! 
Just means ive had to wait longer to start and my extra long cycle has just added to that! 

Hope your all well


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- Hope baseline scan went well? x
> 
> Louise- If you have all your 'bits' miracles can and do happen, hence the reason they tell you to use condoms ;) makes me laugh when they tell us every cycle tho, seeing as i have had both fallopian tubes completely removed! lol x
> 
> Hi to everyone else x

Hi love! Thanks for thinking of me :) it went well and my start date is Friday!! My injections come in tonight. I'll be doing 2 vials of menopur and 4 of bravelle and have my first scan and blood work on Sunday! It got really real yesterday and when the meds come in tonight im sure it will hit me even harder!!

Hope you girls are doing well xox


----------



## star25

Ooh I'm jealous your starting already beneath but happy for you , bet it does feel real, when I done my nurse consultantation I bent the needle lol, I dont think I'll do it that hard when it comes to it, it was actually at a 45 degree angle!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww great news! good luck honey xx
If you need any info/help just ask. Its 4th time for us so bit of a pro! haha xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls! I'm sure I'll be here Friday night freaking out lol


----------



## louise31

Good luck!! Its so exciting to finally be starting. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Was going to give my IVF nurse a call tomorrow, but just wanted to see if you girls had any insight on this.

I stopped bcp on Sunday, I was on it for three weeks and my baseline was Monday. I know a lot of people go in for a baseline when they get their period.. but I don't have to go in when I get my period. The sheet they gave me with bcp instructions said I will get a period, but I haven't gotten one yet and the doctor didn't mention anything about it on Monday. I've read around that it's okay to start stims without a period, but just want to make sure!!!

I checked my cervix when I showered just now and it's realll low so maybe it will show tomorrow. I've also had my before-af headache for two days now!


----------



## star25

Sorry I cant help beneath, I dont know too much about bcp hope the other ladies can be more helpful
I'm on second day of stopping provera but no af yet, does anyone know if provera definitely works every time?


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry Beneath i can't help either as my clinic dont use BCP and i have done the short protocol for the past 2 cycles. Good luck anyway! x

I had another melt down before. The nurse from the clinic called to say she had received the viral results via fax from our GP and dh's hep b core is missing and my rubella immunity!!! wtf?! getting sick of this now! so we both have to have yet another blood test tomorrow and she is marking them as urgent for results to be back on Monday. The nurse said seeing as AF is due around the 8th Sep, if the results arent back on Monday it could mean we wont be able to start on my next AF which messes us right up as i have booked 2wks off work starting on Fri and i have no holidays left this side of Xmas... praying we can start. I will be heartbroken if we cant and also very annoyed as i made it very clear what bloods needed doing! I hope things work out. This much stress prior to the cycle is just not fair xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Sorry Beneath i can't help either as my clinic dont use BCP and i have done the short protocol for the past 2 cycles. Good luck anyway! x
> 
> I had another melt down before. The nurse from the clinic called to say she had received the viral results via fax from our GP and dh's hep b core is missing and my rubella immunity!!! wtf?! getting sick of this now! so we both have to have yet another blood test tomorrow and she is marking them as urgent for results to be back on Monday. The nurse said seeing as AF is due around the 8th Sep, if the results arent back on Monday it could mean we wont be able to start on my next AF which messes us right up as i have booked 2wks off work starting on Fri and i have no holidays left this side of Xmas... praying we can start. I will be heartbroken if we cant and also very annoyed as i made it very clear what bloods needed doing! I hope things work out. This much stress prior to the cycle is just not fair xxx

Hope everything works out for you!!! fx!!


----------



## star25

Those blood tests are such a pain, because ive had delays ive done then 3 times and still have to do them again as they will be out of date due to my long cycle, hope you get the results back quick and gp surgery understands the urgency!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. Iv calmed down now and i am trying to be positive xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

I take Norethisterone instead of BCP owing to history of DVT. Normally, once the pills stop, I have a bleed which thins the womb lining. Scan should show if it is thin enough to start stimms. It then starts to build up again. x


----------



## louise31

Sorry to hear that africaqueen. hope you get it sorted quickly and it doesn't cause too much of a delay x


----------



## beneathmywing

Actually starting spotting about an hour ago.. so I guess Im good to go!


----------



## louise31

beneathmy wing wooooohoooo exciting stuff. Loads of luck to you:happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> beneathmy wing wooooohoooo exciting stuff. Loads of luck to you:happydance: How are you feeling?

Lol thanks!! I've had a killer headache the past two days so thats how i kind of knew she was on her way and now it's even worse :(


----------



## africaqueen

Woohooo for AF Beneath! about the only time we are EVER glad to see her! good luck xxx


----------



## star25

All happening now beneath, good luck!! X


----------



## beneathmywing

thanks, girls! eeeeek.


----------



## sunraybaby

Hi Ladies, I will have my baseline scan at the 10th Sept so I thought I might join this group for a little support ;-) Hope everyone is doing well, and baby dust to everybody!


----------



## beneathmywing

First night of stims done!! Dh did the injections for me thank God. He always said he wouldn't be able to do it so I'm really glad he did. Makes me love him so much more. It wasn't so bad. Menopur did sting a little but thats pretty much it!!


----------



## star25

Well done beneath, hope time flies by for you, when is your next scan?


----------



## star25

Welcome Sunray, hope scan goes well on the 10th :)


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Well done beneath, hope time flies by for you, when is your next scan?

Thanks!! My next scan is tomorrow!!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies,

Do you mind me joining you! I'm cd1 today and having my baseline scan for my first icsi cycle on Monday. I'm short protocol, so everything starts after my scan on Monday.

I'm feeling very nervous. Worried in case they tell me when they do the scan that I'm not ready to start stims, worried in case I don't produce enough eggs, worried in case hubby's sperm is even worse than it was at his last analysis (we're male factor infertility and hubby has very very low sperm count and motility), worried that my eggs won't fertilise, worried that our embryos won't develop... Etc etc... I'm worried about everything and I haven't even started yet!

Ive got my hypnotherapy CDs ready, I've been having acupuncture since May, I've read everything I can get my hands on about things that may or may not increase success rates... But at the end of the day, a lot of it is down to luck, isn't it? I hate not being in control of things.

Anyone have any tips to share? Either for things to do to help improve our chances, or things to do to help me hold on to my sanity? Lol


----------



## star25

Welcome ostara and good luck for tomorrows scan, I'm the same as you, worried about everythingand I haven't even started yet! From what ive read on here though ladies have said it is best to take one Step at a time and get throughbeach stage before thinking about the next, probably easier said than done but it seems to make sense, I can't wait to start just so
Much waiting for af!


----------



## star25

How did today's scan go beneath?

I think I'm finally getting af as have spotting and had cramps earlier, I dont normally spot but probably different after the provera, even though cant start ivf til next cycle because of the trial at least I'm getting closer!


----------



## star25

Africaqueen, hope you get the blood test results tomorrow :)


----------



## KatBar

Africaqueens  sorry about the test results muck up. That would be sooo frustrating, especially if it now puts you out another month (Id be seeing red)!! I hope the results show up in time!

Beneathmywing  Yay for officially starting your cycle. Sending lots of good vibes and dust your way for this cycle! I think I will be about 2.5-3 weeks behind you :).

Ostara84  welcome! And good luck with starting your cycle! Were also doing ICSI, but I am just waiting for AF to start (and I am only half way through my cycle, if that).

Star25  hurray for being that little bit closer! I hope the times flies!


I am almost ready to meet with the nurse now. My police check has come back, but just waiting on Daves. I had the endo biopsy thing on Friday. Wasnt particularly comfortable, and lots of bleeding after (almost felt like I had a second period lol). Our blood tests came back and were all normal. Confirmed with the doc that I do not need to do birth control, I can just start stimming once I get my period. So yeah, getting more organised and closer to starting :D!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - Good luck on your base scan tomorrow!!!! I know it is hard going through a process like this and not worry!!! Really just try your best to take it one step at a time, though! May be easier said than done, I know.. but stressing over every little detail wont make you feel better. Really try to focus on staying positive and keep your eye on the prize!!! You can come here and vent whenever you want because we are all going through what you're going through and have the same very thoughts you do, but always remember you have a support group and are not alone!! :hugs:

Star - My scan went well. It wasn't my usual doc because they are on a rotated scheduled on weekends. This doctor told me she wasn't really concerned about what my ultrasound showed today so it would be very quick just to check on the ovaries and she was more concerned on my blood results. DH said he said several circles on each side though! lol She didn't count or measure follies. She said I'd be seeing a lot more my next scan. Got my blood results and I have to continue on my same dosage of meds. My next scan and blood work is Tuesday morning. The bravelle hurt like hell tonight for some reason! I am getting more used to the Menopur, though. Three nights down.

Hope the spotting is af for you! You are getting there!!!

Kat -- Thanks!!!! Would be awesome if we were bump buddies hehe =)


----------



## Ostara84

Thanks for the welcome, ladies :)

My baseline scan went well today :) everything looked normal and there are lots of follicles on both ovaries waiting to be stimulated.

Started my injections this morning and that was fine too :) next scan is on Friday morning. Fingers crossed that everything carries on going well:)

Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## DoxieLove

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining you. 
I have been on stim. injections for four days. I went for my E2 level this morning and they said the level was looking good so they are keeping me on the same dose of injections. I am taking Gonal f in the morning and Menopur at night. I go for my first ultrasound since starting stims and another E2 level in two days. Praying that everything develops as expected.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining you.
> I have been on stim. injections for four days. I went for my E2 level this morning and they said the level was looking good so they are keeping me on the same dose of injections. I am taking Gonal f in the morning and Menopur at night. I go for my first ultrasound since starting stims and another E2 level in two days. Praying that everything develops as expected.

Hii lady =) welcome here as well :hugs:

Love how we are on the same cycle hehe. I went in yesterday for bloods. All was well also and they kept me on the same dose as well. My next scan and blood work is tomorrow morning!! 

Hope this is it for both of us! Fx!!


----------



## DoxieLove

I know! It is so nice to have a buddy! Good luck tomorrow! Hope you have lots of follicles! Keep us posted!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I know! It is so nice to have a buddy! Good luck tomorrow! Hope you have lots of follicles! Keep us posted!

I hope so too!!!! Will do =)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - Glad your scan went well!!! Yay on starting injections!! Hope Fridays scan shows lots of growing follies for you :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(

I know it's disappointing, but remember quality matters more than quantity. I had 6 eggs, all fertilised, and 5 got to blastocyst stage and could be frozen. Keep the faith xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies

For those that are cycling for the first time, just take each day as it comes. Things can change so much daily with IVF so best to overcome each hurdle and hope for the best and then once ET is done, its down to fate. You know you have done all you can. Its hard to get that mindset but i have stressed myself crazy the last few cycles and it was pointless as what will be will be. Good luck! x

Beneath- 5 follicles is good with DOR. I had 6 last time but with max stimms and we got 7 eggs, all of which did not fertilise except for 1 so its quality not quantity. Stay strong and hopeful x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Had an ultrasound this morning after 4 days of stims and doctor measured 5 follies.. I am feeling pretty bummed. I know I probably won't produce as many eggs as others due to my low ovarian reserve issue, but I was really hoping for more. Waiting on the call from the nurse with blood results and further instructions.. really hope more follies start popping up soon! =(
> 
> I know it's disappointing, but remember quality matters more than quantity. I had 6 eggs, all fertilised, and 5 got to blastocyst stage and could be frozen. Keep the faith xxClick to expand...

Thanks for that!! I keep trying to tell myself that. They upped my dosage of Menopur to three vials instead of two, so maybe that will make a difference. Next scan will be Thursday!!


----------



## Ostara84

Sorry to hear you we're disappointed, BMW :( but 5 isn't a bad number, really. Like the girls have said, it's all about quality - your baby might be one of those 5! And there's still time for more follicles to grow (I assume - being my first cycle, I don't really know how all these things work). I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> For those that are cycling for the first time, just take each day as it comes. Things can change so much daily with IVF so best to overcome each hurdle and hope for the best and then once ET is done, its down to fate. You know you have done all you can. Its hard to get that mindset but i have stressed myself crazy the last few cycles and it was pointless as what will be will be. Good luck! x
> 
> Beneath- 5 follicles is good with DOR. I had 6 last time but with max stimms and we got 7 eggs, all of which did not fertilise except for 1 so its quality not quantity. Stay strong and hopeful x

Thanks so much!!! Its so hard not to get overwhelmed sometimes. You expect and want the best to happen, but you are right and I just have to take it a day at a time and take it how it comes!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Sorry to hear you we're disappointed, BMW :( but 5 isn't a bad number, really. Like the girls have said, it's all about quality - your baby might be one of those 5! And there's still time for more follicles to grow (I assume - being my first cycle, I don't really know how all these things work). I will keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday :) x

Thanks!!!! You girls are the best :)


----------



## star25

welcome doxsie :) good luck this cycle, did you have another scan today? hope it went well if it was today

beneath, sounds like you are doing well and you are sounding in better spirits after the positive comments from the other ladies :) hope scan goes well tomorrow

africaqueen, I am going to take your good advice and hope I don't get too stressed when I finally start, not long now for you, did you get your blood test results ok?

katbar, how long do you think it will be until your period arrives and you start stimming? I agree with you about the scratch, I bled for a bit too afterwards.

ostara, how are you getting on? sending you luck for scan on Friday

louise31, are you starting on your nexr period? not long now until your appointment

babydancing, how are you? what CD are you on now?

sunray, only a week to go, hope all goes well for you

AFM, I'm CD3 today, af arrived in full force so now just have to wait til the next one which will probably be first or second week of oct, I'm behind everyone else here but will be rooting for you all!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star - yes!! Bnb is the best! Always makes me feel better talking to you ladies!!

Yayyy one more month for you :) it will fly by.


----------



## star25

I definitely hope so, I moved house 3 weeks ago and i've spent 3 hours today gardening, I've definitely got enough to keep me busy so time does fly by!


----------



## beneathmywing

Still only five follies at today's scan.. I was really hoping to see one or two more in there, but I have to focus on the good and be happy that they are at least growing. Next scan will probably be Saturday. Just taking it a day at a time!!


----------



## Ostara84

Glad to hear your follicles are growing nicely, BMW. I'm sorry there wasn't more, but you're right - focus on those 5 - it only takes one!

How is everyone else doing?

I'm ok, thank you, star :) been feeling quite poorly since starting stims. I'm feeling very bloated today and hoping that means there will be some follicles growing when I have my scan tomorrow!

I was off work Tuesday afternoon and yesterday because I felt so rubbish, but I went back today. Wasn't feeling 100% but my boss has been so great! I didn't want to take advantage. Besides, sitting around at home makes the time drag. Spent most of the day curled up on my chair with one of those microwaveable wheat bag things!

Feeling nervous about tomorrow's scan. Half of me is worried that nothing will have changed and the other half is worried that things will be happening too quickly, because I've been feeling so bloated and uncomfortable already!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies

Good news, file all updated, AF arrived today a little early and i have my baseline scan tomorrow(which i hate as AF from hell) and collect drugs to start on Saturday! came around sooo quick! nervous as hell now. Ah well que sera sera and hope 4th time lucky! 

Good luck to the ladies who have scans tomorrow or Sat! we could all be preg together soon! xxx


----------



## louise31

:thumbup:Hi everyone!
So sorry I haven't been on here for a few days = I am so out of the loop!!! I have been busy with back to work stuff, as I am a teacher and the summer hols are now over!!! 

africaqueen - good luck with your baseline scan & starting your stims, I have my fingers crossed for you and hope it all goes well.

ostara - good luck with your scan - I hope those follies are growing nicely. 

beneathmywing - it is out of your control now... think positive thoughts and I am sure however many you have they will be good quality. Lets keep willing them along!!!

Star25 - not long to go now till you start - time will fly!!!

As for me - My drugs are due to be delivered to my home on Monday morning and I have my endo scratch and teach appointments Next Friday 12th Sept. Then a few days after that (depending on when cycle starts) I am to have my baseline scan & bloods and then we can start stims eeeeeeeek!!!! So ready to start now feeling quite excited in a funny kind of way!!! Sounds weird though to be excited about the whole ivf procedure but I just want to get the ball rolling again & hopefully keep it rolling this time:rofl:

Good luck everyone & lots of positive thoughts sent to everyone:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- I think its good to be excited, afterall why put ourselves through this if we cant feel happy and have hope? ;) easier said than done 4 times but i am determined to stay positive xxx


----------



## louise31

Definitely!!
I figured that I did loads of stressing about each step on IVF 1 and I am now going into IVF 2 with no illusions that it is definitely going to work, but at least there is hope - more hope!!! I feel in a better place mentally this time, more prepared. Maybe the change of clinics is making me feel more positive, whatever it is I am happy with feeling this way!! Sometimes you just wish you had a crystal ball...


----------



## louise31

africaqueen - I see you are based in Liverpool. Do you mind me asking what clinic you are with?


----------



## star25

Good news theyre growing nicely beneath, it'll be egg collection before you know it! 

Ostara, sounds like youre doing well too, be great if you all get bfps together :) I'm getting a bit worried about needing time off for stimms as want to take 2 weeks off after transfer, my manager is great but I dont want people to wonder or tall amongst themselves why I'm suddenly off for ages as I literally never go off sick, the 2 week's off after transfer will be put on Rota as hol though, I work in care and we have alot of aggressive clients amd its strenuous work as the majority are also disabled so I dont want to do anything that can affect the stimms working, is it possible to do something during stimms that can affect it like anything you shouldnt do? 

Louise31, we definitely Have to stay positive, im already feeling excited even though it isnt quite my turn yet, it doesnt feel funny to be excited about ivf but if it gets us our babies then it's worth getting excited about!

Africaqueen, good luck for baseline, so glad the timings worked out well for you with your test results!


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- I am at the womens ;) we have had every cycle there as so close to home and i know a few ladies who have had babies following cycles there xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

I had another ultrasound yesterday. Not much change in the follicles. I have 20 on each side but they are all less than 11mm. 
My clinic communicates via a patient portal so I don't really get to talk to anyone in person about my results. The ultrasound tech never lets on. 
My results get posted on the portal later in the day and then I get instructions via the portal on what I am supposed to do as far as the medications go. 
I have been on the same dose of Menopur and Gonal F since starting stims 1 week ago. 
I guess we will see how many follicles make it to the size they want. I have another ultrasound tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone who is stimming or will be starting stims soon! Sending positive vibes!


----------



## KatBar

Would like to leave a better response to everyone, but have to be quick (work and busy). But in relation to Satr's question, my period should be due about 20th-22nd September, and that's when I will begin stimm's.

It could change slightly, but I am temping still, so I will know exactly when to expect AF once my temp rises. I am expecting to ovulate today or this weekend sometimes, as been getting the watery/EWCM in abundance and this is when I generally ovulate anyway.


----------



## star25

Not long then Katbar :) it's hard to keep up with threads sometimes when your at work and dont anyways get time, wishing you lots of luck for your cycle 

Doxie, I'm not knowledgeable on follie sizes but you must be doing good :) havent heard of a patient portal before, I always want to ask questions but can never think of them when it comes to appointments! Good lick for tomorrow's scan


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - Hope my bean is one of these follies! fx. Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling so great, but hopefully it does means you got some nice follies in there! Good luck on your scan tomorrow. 

Africa - Glad you are moving along, hun!!! Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

Louise - Thanks hun! I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. I did some research on my protocol today (Antongist) and apparently a lot of girls said they got fewer eggs with this protocol but they were better quality and it has a better success rate, so that made me feel a lot better!! Everything is moving right along for you!! So exciting.

Star - Thank you! I hope ER is soon.. I asked my doctor how many more days of stims and he said about a week! I nearly died. I hope it's not another week. Hopefully things start moving soon.

Doxie - Wow. Lots of follies in there!!! Grow follies, grow!!! Good luck on tomorrow's scan!


----------



## africaqueen

Ostara- Good luck for your scan x

Doxie- Great number of follies! drink plenty of water to avoid OHSS x

Hi to Beneath, Star, Katbar and all the gang x

AFM- I am feeling a little nervous about baseline scan today as it will show how many antral follicles are there which is a major indicator of how il respond to the drugs and with me having DOR i always worry they may see nothing there which i know is silly. Il update later xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Good luck today africaqueen! I hope your scan is good

I know my doctor was a little concerned about ohss with me from the get go because my amh was good. The dose of my meds is on the lower side. Hoping to avoid any over stimulation. I feel ok so far. I will be drinking lots of water!


----------



## star25

Good luck Africaqueen! :)


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :)

Star - not an expert on stims as only really just started myself. But I don't think there's much you can't do. One thing I have found is that I'm really tired. I've cut down on exercise, mostly just walking, and have needed more sleep than usual. Best to take it easy if you can, I think, but I know it's hard with work. I had to take Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday off because I felt so rubbish. Went back yesterday and today, but I've been much less productive and I only have a desk job. Couldn't imagine doing anything more energetic! I don't think everyone feels as rubbish and sleepy as I am though!

DoxieLove - that's a lot of follicles! Really hope a good number keep growing nicely :) do be careful about ohss though! Make sure to take care of yourself :) I'm not sure I like the idea of a patient portal - I'd rather be able to speak to someone and get some reassurance. Is there no one you can call at the clinic to talk it through? When do you expect egg collection to be?

BMW - it sounds like you're feeling more positive today. It definitely is quality over quantity and I have my fingers crossed for you :) if you end up on stims for another week, maybe we'll have egg collection around the same time!

Africaqueen - how did your baseline scan go?

AFM, I had my scan this morning. My lining is getting thicker - it was 3.5mm at my baseline scan on Monday and it's 7mm now, so I guess that's good. I have 10 follicles between 8 and 11mm on my right ovary and 6 follicles between 5 and 9mm on my left ovary. They've kept me on the same dose of menopur over the weekend and said they'd have a better idea of how things are going after my scan on Monday, because they'll be able to see how much the follicles have grown between the two scans.

I hope the smaller ones pick up. 16 seems like a good number if they all get big enough in time for egg collection. If I get 10 I'll be happy. Just worried that fertilisation might not be great because of hubby's terrible sperm, so we need as many eggs as possible. Glad it doesn't seem to be so many as to worry about ohss though!

Do those sizes sound ok for day 5? I don't really know what's normal!


----------



## star25

Hi ostara, I'm not sire on sizes bit sounds like you have a good lining and a good amount of follies too so dont think u have anything to worry about, especially as they havent changed your dose :)


----------



## DoxieLove

Ostara: It sounds like the size of your follicles was in line with the size mine were at the same stage. 16 follicles is great! I have the same concerns you have about my Husband's crappy sperm. I am healthy except for a uterine polyp that will come out when they do the egg retrieval. 

I had another ultrasound today and I have 16 follicles that are almost to size. There may be a few more that make it. I started Ganirelix injections today to prevent ovulation so three shots a day for me until I go back in 3 days. I'm hoping for egg retrieval in 5 or 6 days.


----------



## africaqueen

Ostara- 16 follicles is great, but don't obsess over numbers, as its quality that matters. We got 7 eggs last cycle which is good for someone with DOR and sadly only 1 was suitable for the ICSI :( All sounds promising for you and you should get some frozen out of that bumper crop x

Doxie- All sounds very good for you too! good luck x

AFM- Baseline scan went well, all clear and i have 5 antral follicles on each ovary so at least we know we will get some eggs from this cycle. As i have DOR and my dose is half that of last time, we are hoping for between 2-3 good quality eggs from this cycle. Cannot wait to start stimms tomorrow! off work for 2wks now so plan to relax and enjoy my time off but also to fit in lots of walking, cycling, baking and watching movies ;) xxx


----------



## star25

Good news doxie on the follies :) 

Africaqueen, glad baseline went well, enjoy the time off!


----------



## DoxieLove

Good news africaqueen. Glad the baseline went well!


----------



## beneathmywing

Had another scan this morning. My five follies are holding on!!! Three are 14-15 mm and two are 11-12. Doctor said I am making progress. Lining is good. He said 2-3 more days of stims and estimated retrevial is Thursday, but could be Wednesday or Friday. I asked if any more follies could pop up and he said its possible, but he thinks it'll be the five. I need to be okay with that and just believe my bean is in there!!!


----------



## Ostara84

Great news, BMW :) I'm glad your follies are growing nicely :) sounds like we'll be in the tww together :) my collection (if everything goes to plan) will hopefully be Friday :)


----------



## africaqueen

Great news Beneath and like i said, its quality that matters. I got 7 eggs last cycle and of those only 1 was good enough for ICSI so don't focus on the numbers. Its the fertilisation report that is the big thing not the amount of eggs ;) good luck x

Ostara- Yay for you too! nice that you and Beneath can be in the 2ww together all being well. Good luck x

Did my 1st stimms injection before and was bit nervous as been over a year, but its like riding a bike- you never forget do you! lol. So officially back on the rollercoaster and praying for my follies to grow nicely so we get some encouraging news at Wednesdays scan xxx


----------



## sunraybaby

Hello ladies, had been away for a few days, it seems I had missed quite a lot 

I started buserelin injection on CD18 on the 21st Aug, and AF showed up on the 30th Aug, however I am still bleeding/spotting until now. This is my second IVF, I had a very similar protocol last cycle, and I don't seem to remember I bled this long last time... Has anyone experience this before? Or anyone knows what is happening? 

Thank you ladies very much, hope everything going well with all of you xxx


----------



## star25

good news beneath, hope retrieval goes well, be nice for you and ostara to be in the 2ww together then bump buddies!

africaqueen, hope rest of stimming goes just as smoothly for you

I always seem to be behind everyone when I join threads but look forward to your updates :)


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: 
Your bean could very well be in there. All you need is one! I have read so many reports lately where ladies have only had one or two eggs and became pregnant as the eggs were good quality. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
It actually looks like you, Ostara, and myself will be having egg retrievals around the same time next week! 
I'm getting excited! I'm actually feeling a little bloated at this point. I can feel my ovaries when I touch my lower abdomen which I normally can't. I hope that is normal. 

africaqueen: 
Glad your first injection went well! 

sunraybaby:
Not sure what could be going on. Hopefully nothing to worry about! Have you been able to ask your doctor?


----------



## africaqueen

Sun- I did the LP for our 1st IVF cycle and i remember spotting quite a lot too so i wouldnt worry too much but id mention to your clinic on Monday x

Star- I know that feeling! lol. I have been on another thread for 6mths but only come to commence this cycle now. feels like a long time waiting and listening to others but it soon all starts and time flies then x

Doxie- If your ovaries are that swollen you should seek advice from your clinic to check you are not at risk of OHSS. Drink tons of fluids, water and milk to help prevent x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - yay!! Would be nice to have a buddy in the tww and a bump buddy!!!! :) 


Africa - thank you!!! Good luck to you on Wednesdays scan :)


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> BMW:
> Your bean could very well be in there. All you need is one! I have read so many reports lately where ladies have only had one or two eggs and became pregnant as the eggs were good quality. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> It actually looks like you, Ostara, and myself will be having egg retrievals around the same time next week!
> I'm getting excited! I'm actually feeling a little bloated at this point. I can feel my ovaries when I touch my lower abdomen which I normally can't. I hope that is normal.

Hope it is in here!! Thank you. I've read some great reports as well and it gives me hope! Yay for us having our ER soon. Feels good to know I'll have support in the tww. I know its going to go by real slow!!! 

Its normal to feel bloated.. Even with only five follies today I've felt a lot of pressure and it even hurts when I walk so I can imagine how girls with more follies feel!!

We are almost there :)


----------



## Ostara84

I'm really glad there are a few of us going through it at the same time! I hope we all have good news at the end of it!

Feeling in nervous about tomorrow's scan. Really hope my little follies have spent the last few days growing nicely! Hubby's taking the day off tomorrow so that he can come with me this time, which is nice :) I much prefer it when I don't have to go on my own!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> I'm really glad there are a few of us going through it at the same time! I hope we all have good news at the end of it!
> 
> Feeling in nervous about tomorrow's scan. Really hope my little follies have spent the last few days growing nicely! Hubby's taking the day off tomorrow so that he can come with me this time, which is nice :) I much prefer it when I don't have to go on my own!

Hope it goes good for us all!!!!! Good luck on tomorrow's scan! I'm nervous for mine as well. They upped my menopur yesterday from three to four vials so lets see if that made any difference in tomorrow scans. Nice to have dh there!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck to you both for tomorrows scans! Beneath, i am on 4 amps this cycle. Last cycle i was on 8! think we over cooked my eggs with that amount tho so hoping for better quality this time around .

Urgh just done my injection and it really hurt as hit a tough bit of skin feeling sorry for myself now so me an dh are going to cosy up later with some chocolates and watch 'Non Stop'. Need some TLC and a relaxed night xxx




xxx


----------



## louise31

Good luck for tomorrows scans ladies!! africaqueen I remember last IVF when my husband did the injections sometimes he would get some tough skin and yes it does kill so I sympathise with you! Think of the end result though!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Had my scan this morning. Four follies are ready to go! Ranging from 16-21 mm, one is a little behind, but can still catch up!! Doctor said I have two or three other real small ones she doesn't think will grow, but they take everything out on ER day they see because you never know! Depending on blood work im either triggering tonight or tomorrow night! I'll know by this afternoon.


----------



## BabyDancing13

beneathmywing said:


> Had my scan this morning. Four follies are ready to go! Ranging from 16-21 mm, one is a little behind, but can still catch up!! Doctor said I have two or three other real small ones she doesn't think will grow, but they take everything out on ER day they see because you never know! Depending on blood work im either triggering tonight or tomorrow night! I'll know by this afternoon.

How exciting- good luck! x


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- That is great news Honey! yes they will drain all follicles and some follicles can contain more than one egg sometimes so its just a case of waiting until you wake up ;) good luck for trigger and enjoy your needle free day. Almost there! x

How is everyone else doing? almost time for injection x3 so getting there slowly and surely. I found the notes from last years cycle and will be interested to compare follicle size on my day 5 scan on Wed xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- That is great news Honey! yes they will drain all follicles and some follicles can contain more than one egg sometimes so its just a case of waiting until you wake up ;) good luck for trigger and enjoy your needle free day. Almost there! x
> 
> How is everyone else doing? almost time for injection x3 so getting there slowly and surely. I found the notes from last years cycle and will be interested to compare follicle size on my day 5 scan on Wed xxx

Thanks!!! I am excited, nervous, scared and eveything in between but want it to be over with! Hoping it will be Wednesday. They gave me the vaginal gel progesterone so I wont have to do any more injections after the trigger, very excited about that! My stomach is bruised and so are my arms from all the blood work :( 

Two more days till your scan!!!! Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Still needles after the trigger im afraid for the IV for egg collection ;) then you get to be needle free :) i always use the pessaries during the 2ww. Not the most pleasant thing to do but a pessary up my butt after weeks of needles and worry doesnt seem so bad ;) ha xxx


----------



## star25

Great news beneath! X


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Still needles after the trigger im afraid for the IV for egg collection ;) then you get to be needle free :) i always use the pessaries during the 2ww. Not the most pleasant thing to do but a pessary up my butt after weeks of needles and worry doesnt seem so bad ;) ha xxx

Right.. IV's suck! I've had quite a few in in my lifetime due to kidney stones. Not fun.


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Great news beneath! X

Thanks!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah they are quite painful, but hopefully worth it ;)


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Yeah they are quite painful, but hopefully worth it ;)

Fx!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Triggering tonight! Er is Wednesday.. Eeeeek!


----------



## DoxieLove

My scan went well today. 
I am triggering tonight too BMW!! My egg retrieval is also scheduled for Wednesday!! Yay!!


----------



## star25

How exciting! It seems to have come round really fast, how many follies dI'd you have doxie?
X


----------



## DoxieLove

I have 13 that are of good size and a few more that may catch up! I can feel them in there too.. like grapes hanging from my ovaries. I can't wait for egg retrieval!


----------



## africaqueen

Wow ladies, wishing you both lots of luck for EC on Wed! i shall be having my scan whilst you ladies are in theatre and i should be around 5 days after you for EC so lets hope we end up in dd forum together pleeeease god xxx


----------



## KatBar

Good luck Doxie and BNW!! And good luck for your scan Africaqueen!

I heop there is lots of good news here soon :D!!!

I had a rotten dream this morning! I have been having vivid dreams every morning since saturday - saturday is when I ovulated.. not sure if there is a connnection, or just coincidence. Anyway, this morning I dreamt that I got 8 eggs from my retrival, but only 1 fertilised and was any good. It meant doing a 3DT instead of 5DT, and obviously having none to freeze. I was so upset, and then Dave was really 'whatever' about it all, which made me even more upset. I went into a pysco crying fit lol. 
I hope it's not a reflecion of things to come haha!


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- Your dream mirrors my last cycle! We got 7 eggs and only 1 fertilised, so no frozen and we had to transfer on day 2. How weird. Anyway you are probs having vivid dreams due to hormones. Tbh anything can happen with IVF. It really is just luck of the draw. Who knows, you could get a ton of embies from your 1st cycle ;)
Best thing to do is stay positive as that will help you through it x


----------



## KatBar

Wow, thats random hey! I hope your OH was a bit more supportive than mine in the dream though haha! And good point about the hormones/dreams!
Youre right, it seems there is no real standard in what to expect in terms of egg collection, and the quality of them (how many fertilise etc). I mean even ladies that have done a 3-4+ cycles, have had different results each time. So I agree that it is a bit of luck of the draw. 
Thanks :)! I am feeling pretty positive at the moment, so hoping I can remain that way once I start stimming  hopefully not too many hormonal mood swings haha.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> My scan went well today.
> I am triggering tonight too BMW!! My egg retrieval is also scheduled for Wednesday!! Yay!!

Yay!!!!! We will be tww buddies and bump buddies, I'm sure of it!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Wow ladies, wishing you both lots of luck for EC on Wed! i shall be having my scan whilst you ladies are in theatre and i should be around 5 days after you for EC so lets hope we end up in dd forum together pleeeease god xxx

I hope so toooo!!!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

beneathmywing said:


> DoxieLove said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well today.
> I am triggering tonight too BMW!! My egg retrieval is also scheduled for Wednesday!! Yay!!
> 
> Yay!!!!! We will be tww buddies and bump buddies, I'm sure of it!!!!!Click to expand...

Love it!!! So excited! Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck with egg retrievals :) x


----------



## Ostara84

BMW and Doxie, good luck for your egg collections tomorrow!

I'm still hoping to be following you shortly with egg collection on Friday, but might have to stim for a couple more days :(

had my scan yesterday and there are now 21 follicles in total - 11 on my right ovary ranging from 9mm - 15mm and 10 on my left ovary ranging from 7mm - 14mm. most of them were 11mm or above (14 of the 21) so hopefully would be big enough by Friday, but obviously some are lacking a bit size wise :( nurse said they'd make a decision after my scan tomorrow morning, but might need to wait for egg collection until Monday :( obviously, it's not the end of the world - if we have to wait to get a better outcome at egg collection, then so be it, but I'm bored of this bit now - I've had a constant headache whilst stimming and I really wanted the chance to go to blastocyst if possible, which I don't think i'll be able to do if we have collection on Monday because day 5 will be Saturday and I don't think my clinic does transfers at the weekend :( I know there's a chance we wouldn't get that far anyway, but I wanted transfer day to be decided by the embryos, not by whether the clinic works weekends!

So I've been thinking big follicle thoughts and praying for a growth spurt before tomorrow's scan!!

hope everyone else is well - posting during my lunch break, so apologies for the selfish post - don't have time to catch up with everyone properly xx


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DoxieLove said:
> 
> 
> My scan went well today.
> I am triggering tonight too BMW!! My egg retrieval is also scheduled for Wednesday!! Yay!!
> 
> Yay!!!!! We will be tww buddies and bump buddies, I'm sure of it!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!!! So excited! Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow!Click to expand...

Same to you! I will be thinking about you :) what time are you scheduled for? Mine is at 10:15, need to be in the office at 9:15.


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: My retrieval is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9am. 

Ostara: 
I hope your follicles keep growing and are ready by Friday. I know what you mean. The process is grueling. Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath and Doxie- How are you ladies doing? hope you got some healthy eggs today and that it went smoothly x

Ostara- Good luck for your rescan. It is amazing how much follicles can grow in just a few days, believe me! x

AFM- Well went for my day 5 scan and not great tbh. The left ovary has not responded at all, and only 3 follicles have responded on the right ovary. Sized 12mm, 11.5mm and 10.5mm. Obviously we were aware we would get less follicles than last cycle as my stimms dose is half the dose of last cycle, but bit disappointed that my left ovary has not responded at all... ah well obviously with DOR and poor egg quality the issue is only going to get worse with time and we have 3 decent looking follicles that we hope contain 3 decent eggs gotta stay positive and hope for a miracle as this is the last cycle with my own eggs and we are a long way off affording a DE cycle so please god let this work xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

All went well today!!! They had said it was six eggs retrieved but when they counted it was seven, guess one was hiding.. Now the dreaded wait till tomorrow ahhhh


----------



## africaqueen

Aww great news! we got 7 eggs last cycle :) i find this wait, the worst by far! its torture waiting for the fertilisation report. Thinking of you and hope you get a great report and maybe even some frosties out of this cycle! PMA all the way xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Aww great news! we got 7 eggs last cycle :) i find this wait, the worst by far! its torture waiting for the fertilisation report. Thinking of you and hope you get a great report and maybe even some frosties out of this cycle! PMA all the way xxx

Yes, the wait is soo hard! It feels so weird also knowing the eggs aren't in my ovaries anymore and I'm just praying they do good!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah its the strangest feeling to know your eggs an hubbys sperm are getting jiggy in the lab of love miles away from you! crazy times! hope u get your call nice and early tomorrow. Waiting is horrendous xxx


----------



## star25

Hi all

Africaqueen, think positive on the follicles you do have, they will be of good quality and just what you need :)

Beneath, well done on the eggs, get a good nights sleep ready for your good news tomoro :)


----------



## star25

Ostara, how did today's scan go? Hope your head is feeling better :)


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies, 

BMW, congrats on getting egg collection out of the way. I have my fingers crossed for good news for you tomorrow morning.

Have we heard from Doxie yet?

Africaqueen, sorry you didn't have the news you were hoping for at your scan. I hope you're ok and that everything progresses well. It only takes one! (If only it was as easy to take that advance as it is to give it!)

Few mixed emotions for me today. Had my scan this morning. The good news is that egg collection is on Friday, as planned. But that's pretty much where the good news stopped.

My lining is now 6.9mm. It was 7.6mm on Monday. the nurse was as confused as I was. She said it looks perfect - triple layer and all that jazz - and doesn't look like it's deteriorating and I haven't had any bleeding, but it's definitely thinner. Obviously, it's only a little bit thinner - less than 1mm - but it's still thinner and it shouldn't be. after my scan, we had to wait around for an hour while she spoke to my consultant to see what he wanted to do.

He decided we need to do egg collection on Friday because of the number of follicles I have. He said if they wait til Monday, I'd be at risk of ohss, which we obviously don't want. He's going to check my lining again at egg collection. If it stays as it is or gets thicker, we'll go ahead with transfer, but if it gets thinner, they'll freeze the embryos and do transfer at a later date :(

Then there's my follicles... I have lots, but not all of them are a good size :(

On my right ovary, there are now 12 follicles - [email protected] 20mm, [email protected] 19mm, [email protected] 18mm, [email protected] 17mm, [email protected] 16mm, [email protected] 15mm, [email protected] 14mm, [email protected] 13mm and [email protected] 11mm.

On my left ovary, there are now 11 follicles - [email protected] 18mm, [email protected] 17mm, [email protected] 14mm, [email protected] 13mm, [email protected] 12mm, [email protected] 10mm, [email protected] 9mm and [email protected] 6mm.

The nurse said she reckons we'll get about half a dozen eggs, which I know is a good number, but it doesn't feel like a good number when there are so many follicles in there! I really hope a few more grow to a good size before Friday.

Came out feeling really disappointed. I'm really worried about my lining. I don't understand why it got thinner and I really don't want to go through all this and then not have an embryo transferred, but at the same time, I don't want to have the transfer and then blame myself and my stupid lining if the cycle fails. I had acupuncture this afternoon and she used all the blood building points she could think of. I've stocked up on pomegranate juice... Does anyone know of anything else I can do to help thicken my lining?

Trigger shot is at 8:30 tonight. Not much looking forward to that, but glad it'll be my last injection - took my last menopur and cetrotide this morning.

On a slightly less serious note, I got really upset the other day (feel free to laugh when you hear why)... Because I followed the same car all the way home and the last three letters of the reg were BFN. I convinced myself it was a bad omen.

Well, today, I followed a different car all the home (well, all the way into asda, anyway) and the last three letters of this one were BFP!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> BMW, congrats on getting egg collection out of the way. I have my fingers crossed for good news for you tomorrow morning.
> 
> Have we heard from Doxie yet?
> 
> Africaqueen, sorry you didn't have the news you were hoping for at your scan. I hope you're ok and that everything progresses well. It only takes one! (If only it was as easy to take that advance as it is to give it!)
> 
> Few mixed emotions for me today. Had my scan this morning. The good news is that egg collection is on Friday, as planned. But that's pretty much where the good news stopped.
> 
> My lining is now 6.9mm. It was 7.6mm on Monday. the nurse was as confused as I was. She said it looks perfect - triple layer and all that jazz - and doesn't look like it's deteriorating and I haven't had any bleeding, but it's definitely thinner. Obviously, it's only a little bit thinner - less than 1mm - but it's still thinner and it shouldn't be. after my scan, we had to wait around for an hour while she spoke to my consultant to see what he wanted to do.
> 
> He decided we need to do egg collection on Friday because of the number of follicles I have. He said if they wait til Monday, I'd be at risk of ohss, which we obviously don't want. He's going to check my lining again at egg collection. If it stays as it is or gets thicker, we'll go ahead with transfer, but if it gets thinner, they'll freeze the embryos and do transfer at a later date :(
> 
> Then there's my follicles... I have lots, but not all of them are a good size :(
> 
> On my right ovary, there are now 12 follicles - [email protected] 20mm, [email protected] 19mm, [email protected] 18mm, [email protected] 17mm, [email protected] 16mm, [email protected] 15mm, [email protected] 14mm, [email protected] 13mm and [email protected] 11mm.
> 
> On my left ovary, there are now 11 follicles - [email protected] 18mm, [email protected] 17mm, [email protected] 14mm, [email protected] 13mm, [email protected] 12mm, [email protected] 10mm, [email protected] 9mm and [email protected] 6mm.
> 
> The nurse said she reckons we'll get about half a dozen eggs, which I know is a good number, but it doesn't feel like a good number when there are so many follicles in there! I really hope a few more grow to a good size before Friday.
> 
> Came out feeling really disappointed. I'm really worried about my lining. I don't understand why it got thinner and I really don't want to go through all this and then not have an embryo transferred, but at the same time, I don't want to have the transfer and then blame myself and my stupid lining if the cycle fails. I had acupuncture this afternoon and she used all the blood building points she could think of. I've stocked up on pomegranate juice... Does anyone know of anything else I can do to help thicken my lining?
> 
> Trigger shot is at 8:30 tonight. Not much looking forward to that, but glad it'll be my last injection - took my last menopur and cetrotide this morning.
> 
> On a slightly less serious note, I got really upset the other day (feel free to laugh when you hear why)... Because I followed the same car all the way home and the last three letters of the reg were BFN. I convinced myself it was a bad omen.
> 
> Well, today, I followed a different car all the home (well, all the way into asda, anyway) and the last three letters of this one were BFP!

Eat a handful of brazil nuts each day. They contain selenium which helps womb lining. Good luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Ostara- Right, firstly, take a breath and calm down. I understand how frantic IVF can make us. The one thing that keeps me sane during my cycles is this- there is nothing we can do other than give ourselves the jabs etc. After that it is out of our hands and all the stressing an worrying makes no difference either way. You will have lots of eggs from that lot of follicles and the smaller ones will increase in size between now and Fri(for sure) BUT, and i keep saying this to ladies on their first cycles- It is quality that matters not quantity. I got 7 eggs last year, ended up with 1 low graded embryo. My friend got 2 eggs, and ended up with twins 3yrs ago. It really is luck of the draw with this. Just stay strong, have a herbal tea, read a good book, do a crossword, watch a movie, take a walk. Do whatever it takes to get your mind concentrating on something other than this. Your lining can soon increase by Friday too. I was given a odd tip on my first cycle when my lining was a bit thin.. eat chocolate ;) obviously after transfer we can't so much as caffeine can cause mc but we arent at that point yet so give it a try. it worked for me. It increased my lining by around 2mm. Good luck x

Star- Yeah defo going for quality over quantity this time around. If we get two eggs that are great and are our embies then we are very happy as never had more than one embie. We would be delighted with 1 healthy embie also. Just knowing there is a strong chance of pregnancy ;) x


----------



## star25

I'm not sure of any tips for lining ostara, hope it thickens for you, sounds like you have some good follicles though just have to try and focus on the positives and the bfp number plate is a good sign!


----------



## star25

Just a quick question, looking at protocol and on day of transfer says I have an injection of GnRH agonist which will be buserelin as been shown to improve chance of success, just wondered if anyone knew why this why? It's given by the nurse but I will have the buserelin at home so just have to remember to take it in


----------



## africaqueen

Never heard of that Star... you're in the UK too arent you? Iv never had it on my transfers. Curious to know more though as il be asking for it this time around if it increases success! Our clinic now use the Eeva or embryoscope as standard now so that is promising xxx


----------



## star25

Yes I'm in the UK, it says in my notes that an injection of GnRH agonist during the luteal phase of cycle has been shown to improve chances of success so could be worth asking about, its great they use embryoscope as standard, we'll be using it but only because it's part of the trial I'm doing, I'm glad I waited and done the trial as I would have had to wait to start anyway because of the long cycle


----------



## africaqueen

So is this drug actually given on transfer day? xx


----------



## star25

Yes on transfer day, I get it sent to home with other meds but have to take it in for nurse to administer 
I did try to Google it to find out why it helps but couldn't find the answer, I'll have to ask next time I'm at the clinic


----------



## BabyDancing13

star25 said:


> Yes on transfer day, I get it sent to home with other meds but have to take it in for nurse to administer
> I did try to Google it to find out why it helps but couldn't find the answer, I'll have to ask next time I'm at the clinic

I haven't used buserelin on transfer day but good luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Be interesting to see what you can find out Star. You think you know it all with IVF after 4 cycles but still surprises! lol x


----------



## KatBar

Africaqueen - Sorry your scan wasnt as great as you hoped! I really hope they are 3 good eggs and you dont have to go down the DE road!! My fingers are crossed for you!

BNW - Woo hoo, happy about your 7 eggs, great news!! :)

Ostara - Good luck with the retrival! I hope you have a great outcome and are feeling positive about it!

xox


----------



## beneathmywing

Africa -- that made me LOL! haha.. hope they do call early.
Stay positive girlie! You never know what may happen at the very end. Yesterday's scan they said I had four that looked mature.. today it was five. One caught up I guess. And where did number seven come from? I guess like some say you never really know until ER what's going on. Got my fingers crossed for you!!!

Star -- Thanks girlie.

Ostara -- Thanks hun. Good luck for your ER Friday.. praying for you and hoping your lining thickens up!!!! 

Katbar -- Thank you!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Hi ladies! 

BMW: 
Awesome news on the 7 follicles! It turned out better than expected! Now we wait.... 

Ostara: 
Glad to hear you are moving along and egg retrieval is Friday. Lot of follicles so you should have a decent amount of eggs to work with! 

africaqueen: 
Sorry to hear your scan was not as good as hoped. Keep thinking positive. Like you always say, quality over quantity! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! 

AFM: 
Egg retrieval went ok. I got hives on my arm that the IV was in and they knocked me out pretty good with Benadryl. I came home and napped for 4 hours! 
Out of all the follicles, 7 eggs were retrieved. I must say, I am a little disappointed. I just hope they fertilize. I know all are not likely to fertilize.. but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
They took out the uterine polyp that they were supposed to remove when they did the surgery for this several weeks ago. I saw it on the table and it was HUGE! The Dr. said the polyp was kind of sinking down into my cervix which could have been blocking things. She said the polyp should have no bearing on attachment of the embryo as it was far away from where an embryo would attach. I'm happy about that. Pretty sore and crampy but thankful this part is over. I hope this works!


----------



## star25

Good news doxie, glad all went well and the polyp now gone, get lots of rest and await your good news on your eggies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Doxie and Beneath- Have you had your fert report calls yet?? hoping all goes well for you both and remember girls, it only takes 1 good egg to make a baby in the 'real world' so same applies for IVF world ;) GOOD LUCK x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Did my cetrotide jab this morning half asleep and injected it too damn fast which resulted in a big red mark on my tummy and a stinging sensation for half a hr! forgot how much i hate cetrotide! good job for selective memory or i would not be doing this a 4th time ;) lol xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Doxie and Beneath- Have you had your fert report calls yet?? hoping all goes well for you both and remember girls, it only takes 1 good egg to make a baby in the 'real world' so same applies for IVF world ;) GOOD LUCK x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- Did my cetrotide jab this morning half asleep and injected it too damn fast which resulted in a big red mark on my tummy and a stinging sensation for half a hr! forgot how much i hate cetrotide! good job for selective memory or i would not be doing this a 4th time ;) lol xxx

Not yet... the wait is killing me!!!!!!!!!!

The morning injections suck when you are half asleep! lol


----------



## DoxieLove

I haven't heard either. BMW are you in the US, Eastern time?


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I haven't heard either. BMW are you in the US, Eastern time?

Yep.. they said they would call by noon and if not to call them. I hope they call soon!


----------



## africaqueen

Gosh bet you are both up the wall with anxiety! it sucks when they leave it so late to call! i prefer the call first thing but generally tends to be around 12 noon for me. What time is it where you ladies are? xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

It is 11:09 am here. My clinic is awful about waiting to call me until the last possible second. We will see


----------



## africaqueen

Well its 4.15 here across the pond and i have everything crossed for you both!


----------



## beneathmywing

Got the call.. four fertilized!!!!!!! keep growing eggies, keep growing!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Wooohoooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Grow embies grow! 4 out of 7 is AMAZING results! so relieved for you! xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Wooohoooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Grow embies grow! 4 out of 7 is AMAZING results! so relieved for you! xxx

I am excited!!!! Praying and hoping they keep growing for me!!!!! fx!!


----------



## star25

Well done!!! X


----------



## louise31

Congratulations beneathmywing!! So happy for you! 4 eggs is fab!!
Got my scratch op tomorrow & can't wait to get things moving!!:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- Are you having a endo scratch? i had one prior to last years cycle but was asleep for it as it was done during my lap so can't say much about it really. Good luck x


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> Congratulations beneathmywing!! So happy for you! 4 eggs is fab!!
> Got my scratch op tomorrow & can't wait to get things moving!!:happydance:

Thank you so much! 

Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## louise31

beneathmywing said:


> louise31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations beneathmywing!! So happy for you! 4 eggs is fab!!
> Got my scratch op tomorrow & can't wait to get things moving!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!!!Click to expand...

Thank you 2!!! It is good to have support from people who are going through the same things as you x:hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louise31 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations beneathmywing!! So happy for you! 4 eggs is fab!!
> Got my scratch op tomorrow & can't wait to get things moving!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you 2!!! It is good to have support from people who are going through the same things as you x:hugs:Click to expand...

It is!!! thank god for bnb!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

BMW great news re: fertilisation. :) 

I had endo scratch today. It was most uncomfortable but I am prepared to do anything that might help get us a BFP. Nothing exciting to report here. Just on Norethisterone until 25/9 and start stims on 1/10. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> BMW great news re: fertilisation. :)
> 
> I had endo scratch today. It was most uncomfortable but I am prepared to do anything that might help get us a BFP. Nothing exciting to report here. Just on Norethisterone until 25/9 and start stims on 1/10.
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Thanks! You are one step closer now!!! fx for you <3


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: Yay for four that fertilized! That is great news! 

BabyDancing: Glad your endo scratch is done and you are moving along

Louise: Good luck on your endo scratch tomorrow! 

AFM: 
I thought I was going to lose my mind. My clinic finally called around 3pm today. I had 7 eggs retrieved. ICSI was performed on 6 of them and 5 fertilized. They said I probably won't hear again until tomorrow or the day after to find out if we are doing a 3 or 5 day transfer. Keeping fingers crossed tight for a 5 day transfer and that a couple make it to freeze! If only two last, I have decided they are both going in.


----------



## KatBar

BNW  So happy for you that 4 fertilised!! Really hoping they keep growing and you have some perfect embies to transfer!!

Doxie  Howd you go? I hope your eggs have also done well with fertilisation  fingers are crossed for you!

BabyDancing  I am not surprised it was uncomfortable! I am a weirdo and decided to YouTube a live video of what actually happens during a scratch. Its basically tiny scissors cutting up your lining :S! It will def all be worthwhile when you get your BFP :)!

Louise31  when do you begin stims? I think you and I might be close together in our cycles..

Africaqueen - Ouch about the injection!! I have to say, I am getting nervous about these injections, they dont sound pleasant (not that you would expect them to be really haha). When do you have your next scan?


----------



## KatBar

Just saw your update Doxie - happy to see 5 fertilised!! Sending good luck and positive vibes to you and BNW! Hope in another 2 weeks we will hae good news from both of you!!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> BMW: Yay for four that fertilized! That is great news!
> 
> BabyDancing: Glad your endo scratch is done and you are moving along
> 
> Louise: Good luck on your endo scratch tomorrow!
> 
> AFM:
> I thought I was going to lose my mind. My clinic finally called around 3pm today. I had 7 eggs retrieved. ICSI was performed on 6 of them and 5 fertilized. They said I probably won't hear again until tomorrow or the day after to find out if we are doing a 3 or 5 day transfer. Keeping fingers crossed tight for a 5 day transfer and that a couple make it to freeze! If only two last, I have decided they are both going in.


Yayay!!!!!!!! The waiting is tough, so glad we both got good news and hope it keeps on coming!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Doxie- Yipppeeeee:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats on 5 embies and i hope they continue to grow and you get a few to freeze as well as some to transfer. Good luck x

Babydancing- Glad you are moving forward and i believe the endo scratch is very uncomfortable. Glad i was asleep for mine! lol x

Kat- Don't worry about the injections. When i was on Buserlin (long protocol) it was fine and with my stimming drugs they are fine, just the cetrotide is difficult to inject and stings a bit. You will be fine x

Well ladies i had a little episode before panicking how i will cope if this cycle fails and then i realised, il cope as i have for the other 3 but this cycle WILL work so no need to worry. Iv done enough coping and heartbreak. Time for happiness and looking forward:cloud9: PMA all the way xxx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :)

Had egg collection this morning. They got 16 eggs, which I'm so pleased with! No idea how many of them were mature and obviously they won't all fertilise, but it's a good number to be starting with :) just got to wait for The Call tomorrow!

Not great news with my lining, though :( had another scan, they took three measurements and all of them were fractionally lower than Wednesday :( so no improvement at all, but not low enough to say it's actually getting thinner. My consultant had a look and said it's good quality, still got the triple layer that they look for and NICE guidelines say it should be above 5mm and mine is between 6-7mm. He thinks we still have a "reasonable" chance of success, so he thinks it's best that we go ahead with the transfer next week. He said the decision is mine and, if I don't want to do the transfer, we can freeze our embryos and do a frozen transfer later, but there's no guarantee we'll get a better lining with a frozen cycle and no guarantee that our embryos will survive the freeze/thaw process.

I really don't want to go through all this for nothing and not even attempt transfer, especially since our consultant thinks it's worth a try. So we're going ahead with a fresh transfer either Monday or Wednesday - hoping for a 5 day transfer, really, but we'll see how it goes!

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

When will your transfers be, Doxie and BMW?


----------



## africaqueen

Wow Ostara that is fab! 16 eggs! good luck for your call tomorrow! hope u get some embies. As regards endo lining, dont worry too much. Mine has been perfect for last 3 cycles and still no baby. Maybe thinner is better ;) good luck x


----------



## DoxieLove

Ostara: 16 eggs is great news! Hopefully most fertilize. I think you should have a pretty good shot! 

I got a call from the clinic today and they want to do a 5 day transfer which will be Monday. I asked if all 5 embryos were looking good and the girl didn't know. I figure at least a few must be looking good for them to want to do a 5 day transfer.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - great news!!!! Can't wait to find out how many fertilize!! So exciting. 

Dixie - yay for five day transfer!!! 

AFM- I am scheduled for a three day transfer tomorrow!! All four embies are growing for me!! So excited. I will ask tomorrow how come we aren't waiting till day five. I know some doctors just like to put embies back in their natural habitat as soon as possible. My sister had a two day transfer which I never heard of, and she got pregnant with twins!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Doxie- All sounding very promising! its strange the girl didnt know though as its always the embryologist that calls us with the report x

Beneath- Good luck for tomorrow! you will soon be pupo. I have always had 2 day transfers and worried about it being too soon so your sister having twins has made me feel better ;) x


----------



## DoxieLove

Yeah. It wasn't the embryologist. I wish it had been. Oh well.


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Doxie- All sounding very promising! its strange the girl didnt know though as its always the embryologist that calls us with the report x
> 
> Beneath- Good luck for tomorrow! you will soon be pupo. I have always had 2 day transfers and worried about it being too soon so your sister having twins has made me feel better ;) x

Yes!! Have hope!!


----------



## Ostara84

Just had The Call! Of my 16 eggs, 14 were mature and 9 of those fertilised!

I'm so pleased! I was worried we'd have a low fertilisation rate because of hubby's sperm. Yesterday, I said I'd be happy if 10 were mature and 6 fertilised, so I'm over the moon with 9!

My transfer is booked for Monday at 11:30, but I'm hoping we'll be able to go to blastocyst. They said they'd call at 8:30 on Monday if we can :)

Hope your transfer goes well today, BMW!


----------



## africaqueen

That is GREAT news Ostara! well done and now you can relax and look forward to being pupo very soon and hopefully a few frosties too x

Beneath- Good luck for transfer today x


----------



## star25

Good news all round then! 

Ostara, thats brilliant and I agree with you on going ahead this cycle as your consultant says its worth it too, how exciting!

Doxie, well done on 5 day transfer, lots of bfps here soon!

Beneath, hope all goes well today, sounds like your embies are going strong :)

Africaqueen, how are you?


----------



## louise31

Hi Ladies, 
Babydancing - glad your scratch went well. You don't have long to wait now till you can begin - exciting!!!

Katbar - I should be starting stims around next weekend AF dependent!! How about you? Are you on long or short protocol?

BMW - I have my fingers crossed for you that everything keeps going to plan for you xx


As for me I went for my endometrial scratch yesterday which was quite uncomfortable. At first she couldn't get the catheter past the neck of my cervix and then she managed to!! As she did the scrapey bit she got me to try and count back from 10 - 0. It was quite funny cos I went 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, fuck.... The doctor laughed and said at least I said it on number 4!!! I apologised for my foul language LOL!! But it was blooming uncomfortable!!! It was very quick though and I ope it pays off this cycle.
We also had our medication teach so we are now raring to go!!:happydance:


----------



## louise31

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Had egg collection this morning. They got 16 eggs, which I'm so pleased with! No idea how many of them were mature and obviously they won't all fertilise, but it's a good number to be starting with :) just got to wait for The Call tomorrow!
> 
> Not great news with my lining, though :( had another scan, they took three measurements and all of them were fractionally lower than Wednesday :( so no improvement at all, but not low enough to say it's actually getting thinner. My consultant had a look and said it's good quality, still got the triple layer that they look for and NICE guidelines say it should be above 5mm and mine is between 6-7mm. He thinks we still have a "reasonable" chance of success, so he thinks it's best that we go ahead with the transfer next week. He said the decision is mine and, if I don't want to do the transfer, we can freeze our embryos and do a frozen transfer later, but there's no guarantee we'll get a better lining with a frozen cycle and no guarantee that our embryos will survive the freeze/thaw process.
> 
> I really don't want to go through all this for nothing and not even attempt transfer, especially since our consultant thinks it's worth a try. So we're going ahead with a fresh transfer either Monday or Wednesday - hoping for a 5 day transfer, really, but we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good day.
> 
> When will your transfers be, Doxie and BMW?

16 is great Ostara!!
Good luck with making it to blastocyst with some or all of them!! Good luck with the transfer. I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## louise31

DoxieLove said:


> Ostara: 16 eggs is great news! Hopefully most fertilize. I think you should have a pretty good shot!
> 
> I got a call from the clinic today and they want to do a 5 day transfer which will be Monday. I asked if all 5 embryos were looking good and the girl didn't know. I figure at least a few must be looking good for them to want to do a 5 day transfer.

Doxie that is brilliant! It really should have been an embryologist and they should have been able to provide you with the information that you wanted. Could you not contact them again and ask to speak with someone who knows? Good luck for Monday!!


----------



## africaqueen

Star- I am ok thank you. Doing the usual swerving between complete optimism to utter despair as normal. lol. Awful process, esp for the 4th time round. Gets no easier. Just hope to god it works this time. How are you? x

Louise- Ouch! so glad i was asleep for mine! lol. Obviously it never made a difference with me but fingers crossed it does for you ;) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara - thats great news!!!!!!! So happy for you. 

Africa and Star - thank you!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Wow Ostara!! You should definitely get some frosties! It sounds very promising for you! 

Good luck today Beneath! So excited for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Wow Ostara!! You should definitely get some frosties! It sounds very promising for you!
> 
> Good luck today Beneath! So excited for you!

Thank you!!


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank you Africaqueen, apart from found out this week my dog has leukemia :( shes having a sample of lymph node taken to see if it's treatable, I just hope it is x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Star, so sorry to hear about your fur baby! i love my pets and really feel for you. The worry is awful. Let me know how she gets on. Fingers crossed its treatable xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Transfer done!!! Two 8-cell embyros were transfered!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo with twins and welcome to the longest most emotional 2wks of your life ;) Hope it goes smoothly for you and results in a BFP xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Congrats on being pupo with twins and welcome to the longest most emotional 2wks of your life ;) Hope it goes smoothly for you and results in a BFP xxx

Thank you!!! I'm sure it's going to feel like a century.


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations, BMW :) I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Congratulations, BMW :) I have my fingers crossed for you x

Thank you!!


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! Do you have any plans to make time pass quicker in The 2 ww? Will you be testing or waiting for blood test? X


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Yay beneath! Do you have any plans to make time pass quicker in The 2 ww? Will you be testing or waiting for blood test? X

I dont really have any plans.. Work keeps me pretty occupied most of the time lol a part of me wants to wait for the blood test, but i don't know if I can wait that long!! My beta is on the 25th.


----------



## star25

I'm always thinking about whether or not I would test but think I would be too scared to, at the same time if it didnt work id rather find out myself than have someone else tell me
As your pupo with twins you might find out early anyway :)


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I'm always thinking about whether or not I would test but think I would be too scared to, at the same time if it didnt work id rather find out myself than have someone else tell me
> As your pupo with twins you might find out early anyway :)

We'll see how long I can hold off for!!!! Lol


----------



## africaqueen

It always seems weird to me when people say they have a blood test to test for pregnancy as our clinic just tells you to test at home with a hpt 2wks after transfer and to call them with the result. lol xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> It always seems weird to me when people say they have a blood test to test for pregnancy as our clinic just tells you to test at home with a hpt 2wks after transfer and to call them with the result. lol xxx

Lol that is weird


----------



## africaqueen

I know. It always seems a bit crap that you have to buy your own hpt for £10 after paying thousands for the treatment. They should at least give u the test!?! 
As long as it says pregnant i am more than happy to buy it though ;) xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> I know. It always seems a bit crap that you have to buy your own hpt for £10 after paying thousands for the treatment. They should at least give u the test!?!
> As long as it says pregnant i am more than happy to buy it though ;) xxx

So true!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Congrats BMW. Are they going to freeze the other two embryos? It must feel so cool to know those embryos are inside you! Prayers that they are your sticky beans!!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Congrats BMW. Are they going to freeze the other two embryos? It must feel so cool to know those embryos are inside you! Prayers that they are your sticky beans!!

Thank you. Unfortantely the RE told me she wasn't sure if the other two would make it to freeze.. I need to call in tomorrow to see if they will. That made me kind of sad but I am so thankful for the two perfect ones that got transferred i just need to focus on these!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Agreed. You should be hopeful. I think you have a great shot...especially with two! Did they put you on an antibiotic after egg retrieval? They have me taking Doxycycline twice a day for a week and this stuff makes me so nausested I almost vomit. Just wondered if other clinics find this necessary. I am also on a steroid twice a day for a week.


----------



## africaqueen

Our clinic in the UK does not give you anything to take after egg collection other than the progesterone pessaries x


----------



## BabyDancing13

My clinic gave me antibiotics after egg collection last time and i'm in South West UK.


----------



## star25

That will be the same for me Africaqueen, just the progesterone


----------



## DoxieLove

Good to know because I am missing doses because I can't stand this stuff. Thanks for the input!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Agreed. You should be hopeful. I think you have a great shot...especially with two! Did they put you on an antibiotic after egg retrieval? They have me taking Doxycycline twice a day for a week and this stuff makes me so nausested I almost vomit. Just wondered if other clinics find this necessary. I am also on a steroid twice a day for a week.

I hope so!!!! Im like a crazy person and keep rubbing my belly telling them to keep growing for me!!! Lol I am on Doxy as well.. It actually doesn't bother me at all. I guess every person is different. I am also on the steroid as well.


----------



## KatBar

Soo much excitement going on in here at the moment :D!! Congrats to all those that are now pupo  really hoping were going to see plenty of BFPs coming up!!

I am bit behind and trying to catch up this morning Ostara are you doing your transfer today? Hopefully you will also be pupo very soon! And 16 eggs with 9 fertilised sounds awesome!!

What stage are you up to Africaqueen?

Louise  I am also starting stims once AF shows this week. It could start anywhere between Friday to Sunday (for once I am kind of hoping my LP will be shorter and it will start earlier haha). I am on a short cycle, how about you?

Star - sorry to see that about your dog :(. Hugs!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Kat :)
I have my day 10 scan tomorrow and shall know more from then but based on previous cycles i would say my EC will be on Fri as all the other cycles i have had to stim for a extra day. Not long till you start then! oooh its getting lively in here xxx


----------



## KatBar

africaqueen said:


> Hi Kat :)
> I have my day 10 scan tomorrow and shall know more from then but based on previous cycles i would say my EC will be on Fri as all the other cycles i have had to stim for a extra day. Not long till you start then! oooh its getting lively in here xxx

Not too long to go then! You will be joining the pupo gang in no time :). I hope everything looks good and there some excellent egg's ready to be collected! xox


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you!
It is always such a milestone for us to reach transfer due to my low ovarian reserve and poor egg quality. We have only ever had 1 embryo from each cycle so we reach transfer by the skin of our teeth really. Always so relieved to be told we have a embryo but do keep in back of my mind that it may not always be the case as my issues will only get worse with time. I have lost a lot of weight though so hoping that makes the difference this time around as i know being badly overweight can make a difference to fertility so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar - You are getting so close!!!


----------



## KatBar

Africaqueen &#8211; Well I really hope you get lucky this time and have more than 1 viable embie &#8211; although I understand that you would expect the results to be similar given the circumstance and previous cycles. Got my fingers crossed that this will be your BFP cycle!!! I definitely think losing the weight should make a difference, if not with the egg quantity at least with the egg health - I recently read an article that is based around studies which suggest that egg quality can be influenced by our diet and health, and is not just influenced by our age/reserve (although obviously those are still factors). 

BNW &#8211; Yeah I know huh! I can&#8217;t believe that this time next week I will a few days into injections.. just seems surreal at this point! I&#8217;ve spent the last few month&#8217;s following other ladies IVF journeys on here and on Instagram, and it just feels so weird that I will now be going through all the same processes. It&#8217;s so exciting and scary at the same time haha.


xox


----------



## Ostara84

Well, ladies... No transfer for me today!! We drove pretty much all the way to my pre-transfer acupuncture session and the clinic called! 5 of our 9 embryos are top grade, so we're going to blastocyst and doing the transfer on Wednesday instead!

I'm so pleased! I just keep thinking that if we can put a perfect blastocyst back, it'll be a fighter and will settle in regardless of my thin lining!

So we drove all the way home again lol.

Hope everyone else is doing ok :) Doxie and BMW, how are you feeling?

Africaqueen, I have my fingers firmly crossed for you? Let us know how that scan goes :)

Katbar, not long to go!! I get you're feeling really excited and nervous all the the same time! I know I was in the run up to starting our cycle!


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar - Good luck to you! We will all be here for you every step of the way :hugs:

Ostara - Yay on 5day transfer hun!! Great news. I'm feeling okay. Took off of work today, but can't wait to go back in tomorrow because staying home will drive me insane! lol


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- Thank you :) u will soon be part of the madness! lol. x

Ostara- FAB news! a blast transfer does increase your chances of success so sounds very promising! Good luck for Wed! x

Hi to Beneath, Star, Doxie and all the other ladies x

AFM- Went for my day 10 scan and all good! obviously we still only have 3 follicles but they are now 22mm, 21mm and 20.5mm so fantastic growth since last scan and egg collection all booked in for 12 noon on Thursday! Trigger tomorrow night. So relieved! really going for quality over quantity this time around so hoping and praying we get 3 good quality eggs! so excited and nervous. You would think id be used of it by now! lol xxx


----------



## Ostara84

Thanks girls!

I've got the next two weeks off work, BMW, but mostly because I fancied. Break. I plan to rest after transfer on Wednesday and Thursday and take it easy on Friday, although I'll be heading to pick up my shiny new iPhone 6 lol. I figure a leisurely drink and a stroll around the shops will be relaxing enough! Lol.

Glad your scan went well, Africa! I have my fingers crossed that you get 3 lovely eggs from those follicles :) definitely sounds promising!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Ostara :)
Your time off will do you good. I have been off a week and another week to go, so i am due back in work 1-2 days after transfer but on reduced duties as my job is quite physically demanding, so no heavy lifting or pulling heavy goods for me for the 2ww and please god 9mths! :) xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Quick update...will check back in later to see how everyone is getting along.
I had my embryo transfer about an hour ago. I have at least one to freeze...probably just one. Will know more about that in the next day or two. My beta is in 8 days. Does that sound early? I'm sure my clinic knows what they are doing.


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo Doxie :)
Was it a 3 day transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

Africa - Yay for retrieval soon!!! Your follies are a great size! Sending lots of luck your way xoxoxox

Ostara - I only worked two days a week while stimming, but definitely need to work at least three while I'm waiting for my beta or I will go nuts at home lol. I'm a court reporter so I'm sitting and I only work a few hours a day. Most of my work is done at home and it keeps me pretty occupied. Ohhh, iphone 6! Tell us how it is when you get it =)

Doxie - Congrats on being PUPO!! How many embies did you end up transferring? I have two embies still in the lab and called today, but still dont know if they will make it to freeze. RE told me on Saturday she wasn't sure they would. I hope at least one does!! 

My beta is on the 25th. Our retrieval was the same day, right, the 10th?


----------



## DoxieLove

Ostara: 
Good news on the 5 day transfer and for excellent quality blasts. All is looking very promising and you should have several blasts to freeze! 

BMW: 
Glad to be joining you in the two week wait.. except mine is only 8 days for some reason? My beta is on September 23rd. 

africaqueen: 
Looks like your scan went well. Your follicles are great sizes and egg retrieval is on Thursday... awesome! 

It looks like there are a couple ladies ready to start stims soon too! 
It is getting very exciting in here!


----------



## DoxieLove

I forgot to answer on my post: 
I only transferred one blast. My RE kind of swayed me against two. She said research shows that pregnancy rates are not significantly higher with two embryo transfer verses 1. I will have at least one to freeze and she said the likelihood of the embryo surviving the thaw is very high (like 95% or something). I did a 5 day transfer.


----------



## africaqueen

Doxie- Your beta is the 23rd as u had a blast transfer. BMW had a 3 day transfer. Good luck x


----------



## beneathmywing

My other two embies didnt make it to freeze.. Pretty bummed :(


----------



## Ostara84

I'm sorry to hear that BMW :( but hopefully you won't need them! Just focus on the two that are, hopefully, snuggling in for the long haul as we speak! Xx


----------



## DoxieLove

Sorry to hear that, BMW:(


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that BMW :( but hopefully you won't need them! Just focus on the two that are, hopefully, snuggling in for the long haul as we speak! Xx

I know.. that's what I keep telling myself. Still makes me sad, though!


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- Don't feel sad. You have a great chance with the 2 embies that have been transferred and most women i know do not get frosties so you are not alone on that. I know its good to get one as a 'backup plan' but hopefully u wont need a plan b ;)
Enjoy being pupo with twins and i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- Don't feel sad. You have a great chance with the 2 embies that have been transferred and most women i know do not get frosties so you are not alone on that. I know its good to get one as a 'backup plan' but hopefully u wont need a plan b ;)
> Enjoy being pupo with twins and i have everything crossed for you xxx

Thank you hun! I'm trying to look at the bright side of things. These two perfect embies inside me could have stopped growing too, but they didn't and I got to keep believing there's a reason for that!


----------



## africaqueen

We have to hopeful and positive during IVF if its our 1st or 4th cycle, as no point putting ourselves through it if we dont believe we will get our baby at the end of it ;) I think u have a great chance hun. You are so young and that is defo in your favour xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> We have to hopeful and positive during IVF if its our 1st or 4th cycle, as no point putting ourselves through it if we dont believe we will get our baby at the end of it ;) I think u have a great chance hun. You are so young and that is defo in your favour xxx

All we can do is be hopeful!!!! I really hope these embies stick to me. Praying this cycle is your lucky cycle as well, hun. No one should have to go through this so many times. Keep staying positive!!!! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun x

Just did my trigger shot so nice needle free day tomorrow and look forward to EC on Thursday! this cycle has gone sooo fast! xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> Just did my trigger shot so nice needle free day tomorrow and look forward to EC on Thursday! this cycle has gone sooo fast! xxx

Yay!!! Praying for you!!!!! xoxox


----------



## KatBar

Time to play catch up! :D 

BNW  Sorry about the eggs not making it to freeze. I understand what you are saying ab out having it as a backup plan because I have felt the same. I did have a reality check with the nurse yesterday though  she said that you should never expect to get any left over to freeze, but if you do, just consider it a bonus. From what she said, more people dont have any left over, than people who do. So I am kind of going in now with no expectations in regards to that (or hopes I mean). Like the other ladies said though, hopefully you wont need those two extra eggs anyway!! I have my fingers crossed for good news! 

Its exciting that we are all doing it at slightly different times, as I feel just as much invested in everyone elses journey as well as my own, so its like every week there should hopefully be some good news of some sort (I am banking we all get BFPs  we can do this ;))!

Doxie  Thats so strange about the antibiotics? I was always told that you shouldnt take any antibiotics while pregnant. Are they like a different sort or something? Or is it cause theyre out of your system by the time you do the transfer I suppose? (I am half thinking out loud over here haha). Now that I am thinking more about it, my nurse did mention the small risk of infection with egg collection, so maybe sometimes they do give you an antibiotic to decrease that risk. How come youre on steroids? (hope you dont mind me asking). Yay for 8 days till Beta!!!

Ostara  Thats great about the 5DT! Good luck today!! 

Africaqueen  They sound like good sized eggs!! Everything is crossed for you  I hope egg collection goes smoothly!!


AFM: Nurse appointment was yesterday. She went through my schedule, which because it is my first IVF I am doing their sort of stock standard cycle (how she explained it). So I take an injection which comes in a pen and starts with P (perv something-a-rather), from the second day of flow. I should be taking that injection for around 10 days, but possibly a little longer if need be. Then the other injection, which I cant remember the name of at all right now, I take from day 6 to stop me ovulating. Then I take two shots of Ovidrel (think thats how you spell it) when I am ready to trigger. Apparently you normally only take one shot, but my doctor has been recommending patients to take two, as supposably it helps with maturing the eggs. After egg collection, I will then be doing the gel progesterone thing-o (you can tell I am very new at this lol), no needles.

She had it all ready to go for me to take home, but we decided to only take 1 injection pen (6 days worth), as I still havent got my period  and if I were by some miracle pregnant right now, I do not get refunded whatever I take home. So the injection I took home is $750 worth, which I could live with, but I couldnt live with wasting $3000-4000 worth lol. I doubt I am preggers now, but it would be sods law wouldnt it. So I will go back once my period begins to collect the rest.

It does make me laugh that instead of not wanting my period to show, I am now running to the loo every 5 minutes because I want to see if it has started already haha. I usually get brown spotting for 2 days before it begins and I havent got anything yet. So impatient to get started, so I cant imagine how bad I am going to be when waiting for fertilisation reports, and in the TWW!!


Really hope there is heaps of great news in here soon!!!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies!

Apologies in advance for the long and boring, selfish post! I'm just about to head out to my second acupuncture session of the day so will catch up properly later :)

Transfer is all done! I am officially PUPO with a 4AA blastocyst! The transfer was not fun. Apparently, I bend a bit! Lol! Mr Evans said it wasn't the easiest transfer, but not the worst either! It hurt! He had to use a "tool" to hold my cervix in position!! But the actual transfer of the embryo was very smooth, once he had the catheter in place!

I was really worried before we went in, because I checked my phone, which was on silent because I'd had my acupuncture session, and there was a missed call from a private number. The only private number that has called me recently is the clinic when the embryologist called, so I was terrified that they had called to say all of our embryos had arrested! Well, that literally couldn't have been further from what actually happened!!

The embryologist sat us down and said it was very rare to have as good a batch of embryos as we had and he couldn't remember the last time he'd seen such a good blastocyst rate!

Of our 9 fertilised eggs, 5 we're top grade on Monday. This morning, 4 were 4AA, 4 were 4BA and 1 was 4BB! We haven't lost a single embryo between fertilisation and day 5 and all of them made it to expanded blastocyst right on schedule :) and the embryologist said he was pretty sure we'd have 7 frozen embryos (I feel a bit sad for the 4BB, really)!

We're about to head off for my second acupuncture session of the day and I'm feeling very positive! Not so much about this cycle, because we still have the issue of my thin lining to contend with, but feeling very positive about our chances overall because if this one can't stick to my dodgy lining, we have the option of frozen transfers as well as another fresh cycle to try and get my lining right :)

Sorry for the "woohoo! I'm awesome" post! I am very aware that not everyone gets embryos to freeze and I feel especially bad going on about all this after BMW found out her other embryos didn't make it :( We just really weren't expecting such good news today, what with hubby's dodgy sperm and my dodgy lining! We're feeling incredibly lucky and definitely not taking it for granted!

Hope everyone else is having a good day xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- Its all a little daunting with your 1st cycle but you will soon be joining us in the madness that is IVF! lol. Glad everything is coming together for you. The drug that stops ovulation is called cetrotide in the UK. That is what iv been on x

Ostara- Great news as regards you getting a few frosties and congrats on being pupo! what you described is pretty similar to my friends cycle last year. She had 1 top grade blast transfer and 4 frozen. Her 1st cycle didnt work so she had FET and that worked and she now has a 2mth old daughter :) good luck x

Hi to Doxie, Star, Beneath and all the gang x

AFM- Iv just got home from lunch with my friend and her gorgeous 8wk old baby boy. This friend ttc for 8yrs, ended up having IVF which worked but she sadly lost the baby at 11wks, 2yrs ago and then Nov last year she discovered she was preg naturally so her lil boy is very special and the light of her life. Seeing her so happy today made me want that feeling soooo much! please god let this cycle work xxx


----------



## star25

Hi cant Catch up properly as at work but good luck to all those pupo!!

Africaqueen, really hoping you get your bfp, hope egg collection goes well :)

I'm only CD17 so hoping to get af by day 35 then can start stimms, 33 is my shortest cycle and been having ovulation type pains this week so fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck with egg retrieval Africa xx


----------



## africaqueen

Star- Time flies by, so u will soon be starting ;) thank u x

Baby- Thank you! not long till u start either :) x

OMG girls i am a nervous wreck tonight! Been ok all day and now the enormity of what's happening tomorrow has hit me like a ton of bricks. This truly is our last cycle as we are broke and cannot afford anymore without a win which is unlikely so pinning every hope an prayer on this being the one that works. So, so scared and excited xxx


----------



## Ostara84

Good luck tomorrow, africaqueen :) we all have our fingers and toes firmly crossed for you! I really hope it's your turn this time :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Star- Time flies by, so u will soon be starting ;) thank u x
> 
> Baby- Thank you! not long till u start either :) x
> 
> OMG girls i am a nervous wreck tonight! Been ok all day and now the enormity of what's happening tomorrow has hit me like a ton of bricks. This truly is our last cycle as we are broke and cannot afford anymore without a win which is unlikely so pinning every hope an prayer on this being the one that works. So, so scared and excited xxx

I have my fingers and toes crossed real tight for you!!!!! Good luck tomorrow xoxox


----------



## africaqueen

Well today is the day!
We are leaving in 1hr 15mins for the hospital and my EC is at 12.
Il report back when i get home xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Well today is the day!
> We are leaving in 1hr 15mins for the hospital and my EC is at 12.
> Il report back when i get home xxx

Good luck! Positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Good luck africaqueen!


----------



## beneathmywing

Tested this morning and got a positive. It looks a lot darker in person than in the picture. Last night at 11p.m. would have been 10 days post trigger.. wondering if it's still in my system!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2825(1).jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ostara84

Ooh! I can see that line! (I'm one of those people who can never see the line when people post really early positive tests with faint lines - I end up squinting at the screen with my head tilted to one side, wondering what all the fuss is about! Lol)

I would have thought the trigger shot would have been out of your system by now... 10 days seems like a long time, although I did a quick google and some people say it could still be there (the trail end) after 10 days... I would say, do another test tomorrow and if it's negative, you'll know it was the trigger.

Obviously, the rational, sensible thing to say is "don't test until your OTD!" ...but I am not very sensible. Lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Ooh! I can see that line! (I'm one of those people who can never see the line when people post really early positive tests with faint lines - I end up squinting at the screen with my head tilted to one side, wondering what all the fuss is about! Lol)
> 
> I would have thought the trigger shot would have been out of your system by now... 10 days seems like a long time, although I did a quick google and some people say it could still be there (the trail end) after 10 days... I would say, do another test tomorrow and if it's negative, you'll know it was the trigger.
> 
> Obviously, the rational, sensible thing to say is "don't test until your OTD!" ...but I am not very sensible. Lol.


Lol... I tested so I can test my trigger out so I wouldn't be going nuts if I decided to test closer to OTD wondering if it was still my trigger, but here I am still going nuts! I expected to get a BFN today or a very, very faint line.. but I saw this right away so now I don't know until I test again in the morning so I can compare it!!!! eeek.


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- With my 1st cycle, i tested the trigger out, starting at 3dpt and by 6dpt it was out of my system but everyone is different... as a IVF veteran, and i know its hard, just wait until your beta. It saves all this uncertainty and if its worked, its worked. Save your sanity and wait. Good luck x

AFM- Well EC went smoothly and each of my follicles contained a egg so we got 3 eggs! so relieved but obviously long way to go yet. Im in bed feeling very sore and tired. Praying that tomorrows call from the embryologist is good news xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- With my 1st cycle, i tested the trigger out, starting at 3dpt and by 6dpt it was out of my system but everyone is different... as a IVF veteran, and i know its hard, just wait until your beta. It saves all this uncertainty and if its worked, its worked. Save your sanity and wait. Good luck x
> 
> AFM- Well EC went smoothly and each of my follicles contained a egg so we got 3 eggs! so relieved but obviously long way to go yet. Im in bed feeling very sore and tired. Praying that tomorrows call from the embryologist is good news xxx

Thank you!!

Great news for you!!!! Fertilize eggies!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun.
How il sleep tonight i dont know! please god let the call be good news! xxx


----------



## Ostara84

So glad you got an egg from all 3 follicles, africaqueen :) fingers crossed for good news tomorrow :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well iv not long woke up and i am soooo sore! i have been lucky up to now and never had pain from any of my collections so not feeling great but all will be worth it if we get our baby xxx


----------



## star25

Well done Africaqueen, 3 good quality eggs to fertilise! Hope you feel better soon though xx

Beneath, eek! Hoping this isnt the trigger now and it's out your system, it does seem like it should be, at least tomoro you can compare :))


----------



## louise31

well done africaqueen! Exciting news. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Well done Africaqueen, 3 good quality eggs to fertilise! Hope you feel better soon though xx
> 
> Beneath, eek! Hoping this isnt the trigger now and it's out your system, it does seem like it should be, at least tomoro you can compare :))

Fx!!!!!


----------



## KatBar

Catch up time again!

Doxie &#8211; that&#8217;s awesome about your embie&#8217;s and how many you have to freeze! What a great result! <-- Just realised I meant this for Ostara, you'll have to excuse my early morning brain (embarrassed face insert here lol).

BNW - I hope that BFP is the real thing :D!!!! I was reading up on the trigger and how long it stays in your system &#8211; the general consensus was that by 10 days past the injection it should be gone, so you&#8217;re right on the cusp I reckon. Test tomorrow and hopefully it&#8217;s darker!!! 

Africaqueen &#8211; Yay for 3 eggs!!!! I really truly hope your future take home baby/babies are in those egg&#8217;s. Come on little eggie&#8217;s, fertilise!!! 

AFM &#8211; My temp has officially gone back down to pre-ovulation temps, which means AF will be showing her lovely head tomorrow or Sunday (as expected). It is also means NO MORE TEMPING &#8211; hurray!!!!! Haha. I finally do not need to do it anymore. 
Oh, one thing I forgot to say the other day.. From what I can tell, most people seem to get 2-3 scans during their stimming faze to check on their follies, but my clinic doesn&#8217;t do that &#8211; they only do a blood test and scan on day 9 of stimming. The nurse said it was to reduce how many appointments people had, which I can understand as people do still have to work (not everyone can take the time off etc). But still, it means I am going to have a long wait to actually know how I am responding, and if things are looking good or not lol!! I have a few working from home days, and fun activities planned though, so hopefully will be a good distraction.

Hope everyone on this thread has a lovely Friday :)!!!


----------



## star25

Ive got mine crossed too for you, think positive!!


----------



## star25

Lol we posted exact same time katbar!
Yay for no more temping, I was useless at that lol, I havent heard of just having a blood test but then every clinic is different, do you have one near to the time off ec? 
Good luck for when you start xx


----------



## KatBar

Haha, we sure did!

I have been pretty good with it, but on the odd occasion I have practically fallen back asleep while it was in my mouth still lol. Mine took forever to read the temp sometimes.

Yeah, I suppose they do all do things slightly different hey. They do a scan with the blood test as well, which will be on day 9. My schedule is to stim for 10 days, then do a trigger and I am guessing EC would be on day 12? But the nurse said it would depend on the results of my day 9 scan/blood test, as they may decide I need a few extra days (and I think if I did need a few extra days, then they would repeat the scan/blood test on day 12 or something).

Thank you! What step are you up to now (refresh my memory as I have a hard time keeping up in here haha)?


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Catch up time again!
> 
> Doxie &#8211; that&#8217;s awesome about your embie&#8217;s and how many you have to freeze! What a great result! <-- Just realised I meant this for Ostara, you'll have to excuse my early morning brain (embarrassed face insert here lol).
> 
> BNW - I hope that BFP is the real thing :D!!!! I was reading up on the trigger and how long it stays in your system &#8211; the general consensus was that by 10 days past the injection it should be gone, so you&#8217;re right on the cusp I reckon. Test tomorrow and hopefully it&#8217;s darker!!!
> 
> Africaqueen &#8211; Yay for 3 eggs!!!! I really truly hope your future take home baby/babies are in those egg&#8217;s. Come on little eggie&#8217;s, fertilise!!!
> 
> AFM &#8211; My temp has officially gone back down to pre-ovulation temps, which means AF will be showing her lovely head tomorrow or Sunday (as expected). It is also means NO MORE TEMPING &#8211; hurray!!!!! Haha. I finally do not need to do it anymore.
> Oh, one thing I forgot to say the other day.. From what I can tell, most people seem to get 2-3 scans during their stimming faze to check on their follies, but my clinic doesn&#8217;t do that &#8211; they only do a blood test and scan on day 9 of stimming. The nurse said it was to reduce how many appointments people had, which I can understand as people do still have to work (not everyone can take the time off etc). But still, it means I am going to have a long wait to actually know how I am responding, and if things are looking good or not lol!! I have a few working from home days, and fun activities planned though, so hopefully will be a good distraction.
> 
> Hope everyone on this thread has a lovely Friday :)!!!


Yep.. it all comes down to tomorrow morning's test!! lol so nervous. I was expecting it to be real faint this morning if it was still there.. but it was definitely noticeable and real fast so we shall see!

Kind of crazy how you'll only get one scan! I had to go in every other day while stimming.. praying it all goes well for you, though!!!! Hopefully af shows it's ugly face on time so you can get started!!!


----------



## KatBar

I've got my fingers crossed very tightly for you BNW!!! Hopefully the first of many BFPs to come in this thread :D! xoxox


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> I've got my fingers crossed very tightly for you BNW!!! Hopefully the first of many BFPs to come in this thread :D! xoxox

Thank you! I hope soooo!!!!


----------



## KatBar

So just interested in other ladies thoughts are on this, it&#8217;s not a big deal or anything.. My best mate is across my TTC journey to date. She has only just started TTC herself (started end of August). She made the comment to me the other day &#8220;Thank god for science hey. It&#8217;s lucky where in a day and age where they can help people that can&#8217;t conceive naturally&#8221;. Obviously I understand that she was not meaning this in any negative way, and what she is saying is correct.. but I don&#8217;t know, I still was slightly miffed by it. I don&#8217;t feel that any of us are lucky to be in the position we are right now, and while yes we are lucky to be in a day and age where there are options for us, we still don&#8217;t want to be here (and I am sure, at least right now, none of us feel particularly lucky). I wasn&#8217;t funny towards my friend about it, but I did quickly change the topic of conversation. I don&#8217;t know, what do you girls think?


----------



## africaqueen

https://www.fertilityanswers.com/ev...to-know-about-embryos-but-were-afraid-to-ask/

Quite interesting for those of you going through your 1st cycle xxx


----------



## Ostara84

KatBar, that's an interesting question. I definitely do not feel lucky to have to jab myself with needles twice a day for over a week, just to have a huge needle stabbed through my vagina and into my ovaries repeatedly to remove eggs, and then stress over whether they're going to fertilise, whether the embryos will develop, whether we'll have anything to transfer, whether we'll have anything to freeze... Then to have a torture device attached to my cervix to hold the blasted thing in place while a man I've met just three times pokes and prods at parts of my body that even the man I've been sleeping with for 9 years hasn't examined so closely, so that I can spend the next 10 days watching the minutes drag by, wondering if it's worked, wondering if I'm going to have to go through the whole thing all over again, because there are no promises and no guarantees... 

I do not feel lucky to have gone through just about every emotion known to man in the last 3 weeks. I do not feel lucky that I have had too many nights where i just can not sleep for worrying and playing everything over in my head on repeat. I do not feel lucky to be completely and utterly emotionally drained, swinging from over the moon positive to sobbing into my pillow negative, often several times in the same day. I'm pretty sure my husband doesn't feel lucky having to navigate my mood swings either! 

But... And it's a big one... 25ish years ago, me and my husband wouldn't have been able to have children of our own at all. Before icsi became widespread, there wwouldn't have been any chance at all for hubby to father children because his sperm aren' anywhere near good enough even for standard ivf. So i do feel lucky that we live in a time where science has made it possible for an embryologist to pick through hubby's sperm and create 9 perfect little embryos for us. I do feel lucky that science makes it possible to identify the problem (in our case, at least) and offer a solution. I do feel lucky that I woke up this morning, a little bit pregnant for the first time in my life, feeling hopeful that I will be a mum someday. I wouldn't have that without science. 

So, I think maybe that's what your friend meant. No one asks to be in this position. No one wants to suffer through infertility. But if we find ourselves in this crap pile of awful luck, we do ask for and want a rope to help pull us out. That's why we 're lucky - some people find themselves with nothing but bad luck and no sign of a rope to pull them out! 

Wow... Sorry ladies. I do go on, don't I? It'stoo early to be so deep! 

In other news... It's iPhone day! LOL x


----------



## star25

Ostara that was a good answer lol, I agree with all you said! 

Africaqueen any news? 

Beneath, have you tested? 

How is everyone else? 

I ordered my meds yesterday,just hope I get to use them soon!


----------



## africaqueen

OMG we just got the call and we have 2 embies!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh we are delighted! we only got 3 eggs and we did not have ICSI this time around!! over the moon. We have never had 2 embryo's so such a big deal for us and also i will be having a 3dt and we have always had 2dt so another plus! xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> OMG we just got the call and we have 2 embies!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh we are delighted! we only got 3 eggs and we did not have ICSI this time around!! over the moon. We have never had 2 embryo's so such a big deal for us and also i will be having a 3dt and we have always had 2dt so another plus! xxxx

Awesome news!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Ostara that was a good answer lol, I agree with all you said!
> 
> Africaqueen any news?
> 
> Beneath, have you tested?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I ordered my meds yesterday,just hope I get to use them soon!

Yeah line was still there but not much darker so idk what to think. Only time will tell!!


----------



## DoxieLove

Congrats africaqueen! Great news!


----------



## star25

So pleased for you Africaqueen, brilliant news! x

Katbar, I'm on CD19 , will start stimming when af arrives, well baseline scan anyway ans hope there are no cysts, my shortest cycle is 35 day's, praying this is a
Normal cycle for me as last one was 67 day's due to a cyst so if it wasn't for that I probably would have started by now


----------



## star25

Beneath, when will you test again?


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Beneath, when will you test again?

Probably tomorrow.. i feel like if I skip days I'll be more confused now. errrrrrr lol


----------



## Ostara84

Great news, africaqueen!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great news Africa x


----------



## star25

Thats true beneath, best to test daily to compare x


----------



## louise31

Congrats Africaqueen that is amazing news. Cheering you along!!!:happydance:


----------



## louise31

Well I got AF yesterday ladies!!! So here goes with round 2!!! I go for baseline scan this morning and pray I have no cysts!!! If all goes to plan we start injections this evening.
Beneath my wing I hope its good news for you xx


----------



## DoxieLove

Good luck today, Louise


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hi, I'm new to all this, thought I would say hi!

We had our first ICSI transfer yesterday so now we're just waiting and hoping. We had the ER on Wednesday then ET on Friday, does that make it a 3 day transfer? When would everyone start testing if you were me? I was told 2nd October but not sure I can wait that long...

Good luck everyone and babydust!


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- Yay for AF!! good luck for today. Let us know how you get on x

Welcome Sunshine! No if you had your EC on Wed and ET yesterday that would make it a 2 day transfer ;) Good luck! if u have to test early please do not do it till at least 10 days post transfer as the HCG from the trigger will defo be out of your system by them and if you get a positive you will know its the real deal x

Well ladies, Not long now until our precious embies are transferred! cannot wait until tomorrow, knowing they are with their mother were they should be <3 xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well I had a 5day transfer this morning and I go in for my test at the centre in 9 days I tested yesterday for my trigger still been in my system and it was virtually impossible to find even the faintest line. So my question is, is it possible that 6days past trigger to have it left my system as iv heard it takes 10days or is that just an average ?

Africa good luck for tomorrow wishing you loads of luck &#127808;

Sunshine welcome aboard to good luck to you too try to distract yourself as much as you possibly can to pass the time x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Girl, i tested the trigger out with my 1st cycle and it had left by system at 6dp 2dt but as a rule i would not test until 10dpt to be certain its a accurate result x


----------



## star25

Ahh they will be back where they belong tomorrow Africaqueen :)

Louise31, yay for starting! Hope all goes well 

Lovesunshine, good luck for when you decide to test 

19 , hope you get your bfp too!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I haven't decided when I'm going to test yet but i don't know if i can hold out 9 days but i suppose iv done all the difficult bits and the wait should be the easy bit of it all i know for sure I'm going to try and hold out till at least mid week next week x


----------



## star25

How did baseline go louise31?

Doxie, how are you?


----------



## DoxieLove

I'm well. I tested this morning 5dp5dt and it was a BFN. I know.. still early. I am a poas addict which I know is bad. I am going to test again tomorrow. My beta is on Tuesday (in 3 days).


----------



## louise31

Hi all!
Well I went for my baseline and unfortunately my lining is still too thick to begin treatment. The sonographer noticed a small mass and said that it could be a polyp or just a clot from the scratch that will come away with my lining. She was not happy for me to begin treatment until I have seen another sonographer on Monday who has 3D / 4D imagery camera and that will enable her to be sure whether or not it is a polyp. The issue I have at the moment is whether I have actually started AF as I began spotting brown on Wednesday and it was the same on Thursday, then on Friday when I went to the toilet I lost more blood and that is when I contacted the hospital to request treatment. For the rest of the day I went back to spotting again. Today I have lost a couple of gushes (sorry!) of blood in the loo but gone back to spotting again. I explained this to the sonographer and asked if it could be due to the scratch and she said it could possibly be. I just don't know what is going on if I have a thick lining why is it not coming away as a steady period!!? If things improve I can start treatment Monday....So frustrating!!


----------



## star25

Ahh hope it improves for you louise31, did you spot the day you actually had the scratch?
I'm not sure why it wouldn't be a steady period, maybe it's just slow starting x


----------



## louise31

No I didnt spot after the scratch which I thought was a bit strange. I do hope that its a very slow starting period but definitely need it to start properly so I stand a chance this month! Just hope things dont get held up.


----------



## KatBar

Ostara - Yeah I agree with your comment, and that's why I said I know what she is saying is correct (that if it were before the 1970s we would have had no help at all). I know there is always positives in negatives, but sometimes I feel it sucks all the same I guess. IDK, no big deal anyway :).

Africaqueen - I'm so glad that the results have been better this round for you and that you get to do 3DT instead of 2! Sending you lots of stickyness for post transfer!! 

Louise - That sounds very much like my cycle last month. I started light brown spotting on a wednesday, then it turned to dark brown spotting the thursday. Thursday evening after I went to the loo and wiped, I had fresh red blood (& its very typical for my period to start in the evening/overnight). But the next day it had gone back to brown spotting. I didn't end up getting my proper flow until the saturday. 
However, I had been taking my temperature and noticed it hadn't dropped back down when the spotting started, which I had found weird because normally my temp drops a bit when spotting starts. I think my body was still producing some progrestogen (excuse spelling), and thats why it was so slow to start. Fingers are crossed that you can begin on monday and there are no more delays! If you start monday then we'll be perfect cycle buddies :).

AFM - full flow started today, so stimming begins tomorrow. Starting to feel nervous about the needle now lol.

Welcome Sunshine and 19yo - good luck for your cycles :).

Xox


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine -- Good luck!!! I warn you if you want to test wait as long as you can.. I started testing at 5dp3dt and then 6dp3dt the line looked a little darker and today at 7dp3dt it was lighter so I am guessing it's still the trigger after 11 and a half days!!!!! Once you started testing you won't be able to stop and the trigger is just evil. Hope it doesn't stay in your system as long! 

Africa -- Good luck tomorrow!!! Hope those embies snuggle in real good!!


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> Hi all!
> Well I went for my baseline and unfortunately my lining is still too thick to begin treatment. The sonographer noticed a small mass and said that it could be a polyp or just a clot from the scratch that will come away with my lining. She was not happy for me to begin treatment until I have seen another sonographer on Monday who has 3D / 4D imagery camera and that will enable her to be sure whether or not it is a polyp. The issue I have at the moment is whether I have actually started AF as I began spotting brown on Wednesday and it was the same on Thursday, then on Friday when I went to the toilet I lost more blood and that is when I contacted the hospital to request treatment. For the rest of the day I went back to spotting again. Today I have lost a couple of gushes (sorry!) of blood in the loo but gone back to spotting again. I explained this to the sonographer and asked if it could be due to the scratch and she said it could possibly be. I just don't know what is going on if I have a thick lining why is it not coming away as a steady period!!? If things improve I can start treatment Monday....So frustrating!!

Sorry you have to go through all this hun!!!! Hoping everything gets better so you can get started <3 praying for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Ostara - Yeah I agree with your comment, and that's why I said I know what she is saying is correct (that if it were before the 1970s we would have had no help at all). I know there is always positives in negatives, but sometimes I feel it sucks all the same I guess. IDK, no big deal anyway :).
> 
> Africaqueen - I'm so glad that the results have been better this round for you and that you get to do 3DT instead of 2! Sending you lots of stickyness for post transfer!!
> 
> Louise - That sounds very much like my cycle last month. I started light brown spotting on a wednesday, then it turned to dark brown spotting the thursday. Thursday evening after I went to the loo and wiped, I had fresh red blood (& its very typical for my period to start in the evening/overnight). But the next day it had gone back to brown spotting. I didn't end up getting my proper flow until the saturday.
> However, I had been taking my temperature and noticed it hadn't dropped back down when the spotting started, which I had found weird because normally my temp drops a bit when spotting starts. I think my body was still producing some progrestogen (excuse spelling), and thats why it was so slow to start. Fingers are crossed that you can begin on monday and there are no more delays! If you start monday then we'll be perfect cycle buddies :).
> 
> AFM - full flow started today, so stimming begins tomorrow. Starting to feel nervous about the needle now lol.
> 
> Welcome Sunshine and 19yo - good luck for your cycles :).
> 
> Xox


Yay!!!!!!! Good luck hun. The needles aren't as bad as you think :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thats great news katbar, you and louise31 together now! 

Louise31, my last cycle I had to take provera so I know it's different but I started off spotting whichis unusu? For me and took a few days to start properly when I'm normally full heavy flow straight away


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- Im sorry things could be delayed for you. I know the feeling as we were all set to start our 1st cycle 3yrs ago and it was found i was not immune to rubella so we were delayed by 6wks whilst i had the mmr jabs :( it will all come together soon enough x

Kat- Yay for starting stimms!! so u start today right? wishing u tons of luck x

Beneath- Have you poas again?? x

Right gang im off to the clinic to get our embryo's transferred <3 xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ohh meant to say Doxie- It is too soon! early peeing on a stick just upsets us, often needlessly so hang in there x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck Africaqueen!!


----------



## louise31

Thanks for your support ladies!! Well today AF has a bit more flow but is still not quite like usual. Hopefully it will improve today and I am just praying that the clot or polyp disappears before 12oclock tomorrow then we can start this cycle tomorrow. Katbar it would be great to start Monday then we could support and compare how we are doing!!! Heres hoping!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

well ladies i am pupo with twins! <3 transfer went very smoothly, the embryologist said our embies are 8 cells each with no fragmentation and excellent quality! ;) Had to sign some papers to say i have been told there is a high chance of twins. OTD is the 4th Oct so let the 2ww madness commence! lol. I am gonna relax and read my magazine and my dad is doing me a roast dinner later so lazy day for me xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Welcome to the pupo club africaqueen!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Goooood luck! Nice to have a fellow TWWer lol.


----------



## DoxieLove

Word of advice to all the ladies who have not tested yet....don't. I wouldn't recommend it until at least 8dpt for a 5dt. 
AFM: I'm not going to stop now. BFN for me at 6dp5dt. Very upsetting. Just hold our to test if you can


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Word of advice to all the ladies who have not tested yet....don't. I wouldn't recommend it until at least 8dpt for a 5dt.
> AFM: I'm not going to stop now. BFN for me at 6dp5dt. Very upsetting. Just hold our to test if you can

Once you start you can't stop. My line has been getting lighter since 5dp3dt and today it is barely there.. 12 and a half day past trigger and it is still lingering in my body!!! 

We still have time hun!!! I was pretty bummed all day myself but we have to try and stay positive.


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> well ladies i am pupo with twins! <3 transfer went very smoothly, the embryologist said our embies are 8 cells each with no fragmentation and excellent quality! ;) Had to sign some papers to say i have been told there is a high chance of twins. OTD is the 4th Oct so let the 2ww madness commence! lol. I am gonna relax and read my magazine and my dad is doing me a roast dinner later so lazy day for me xxx



Yayy!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Snuggle in embies!!


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> Thanks for your support ladies!! Well today AF has a bit more flow but is still not quite like usual. Hopefully it will improve today and I am just praying that the clot or polyp disappears before 12oclock tomorrow then we can start this cycle tomorrow. Katbar it would be great to start Monday then we could support and compare how we are doing!!! Heres hoping!!!!


Praying for you!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Doxie -- look at this website. https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer it makes me feel better. For a 3-day transfer like myself it says hcg is high enough to be detected at 11dp3dt and for a 5-day transfer at 9dp5dt.. we still have time!!!


----------



## louise31

Congrats on being pupo with twins!!! Make sure you relax now. You have done all you can :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

Loving PUPO!!


----------



## star25

Congrats Africaqueen, you just carry on relaxing and let your embies snuggle in :) praying for you too and all of you who are pupo here, which is nearly everyone now! 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies- There is a reason why we are given OTD's. Try and stop testing. Testing every day is not going to alter the outcome... i am talking from experience xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Ladies- There is a reason why we are given OTD's. Try and stop testing. Testing every day is not going to alter the outcome... i am talking from experience xxx

It's easier said than done lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

3dp2dt...time is going so sloooowly! 

At least I'm not having any symptoms to google lol


----------



## LoveSunshine

How is everyone doing? Any more POASing we need to know about?? ;-)


----------



## DoxieLove

Thanks Beneath. That does make me feel a little better. 
Yep, LoveSunshine.. lol. Still BFN. 
Rough morning for me. My little sister's dachshund died last night. He was a big part of my family. It's been a weepy morning.


----------



## Ostara84

I very stupidly tested today as well. Because, obviously, I saw how disappointed some of you lovely ladies had been after testing early and thought I'd like a bit of that disappointment for myself! :dohh:

Obviously bfn. I'm 5dp5dt and have read lots of stories about women getting positive tests at this point, so thought it was worth a go... But I've also read lots of stories about women getting bfns on day 5 and then getting a bfp on day 6 or 7, so I'm trying to remain hopeful.

I'm feeling like my period is on her way... I was warned by my clinic that the progesterone would make me feel like that, but I'm not feeling especially positive right now.

I used an internet cheapie test - got a bag full of them off eBay for a couple of pounds. I do wonder about how accurate they are though... I question the effectiveness of anything that costs less than 10p a piece lol. I have some FRER tests and a couple of clearblue digital (because you can never have too many, right!? Lol) so when I next test, I'll use the FRER, I think.

I wish I could say I won't test again until OTD on Sunday, but I'd be lying.

Hope everyone else is having a good week and that those of us who haven't already tested early are smart enough not to join in with our disappointment! Lol x


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that doxie, I know how you feel, my dog starts chemo this week, praying it works, hope your sister s ok xx


----------



## star25

Your right not to give up hope ostara, isnt that the same as being 10dpo? It is still early, ive used cheapies in the past and always get some kind of evap, other ladies on here have said when they were pregnant hardly had a line so I wouldnt let a cheapie disappoint you and stick to your frer when you test again, good luck xx


----------



## star25

Ooh just had the phone call to say meds will be delivered on the 1st Oct, just have to pray af isnt long after that!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm holding out atm iv nt tested since I tested my trigger the day before my transfer that was 3days ago tho so I'm 2dp 5dt it's killing me the holding out. But iv one week till my official test date. 

Good luck to everyone else &#127808;


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw no Doxie :-( so so sorry to hear that, I love dachshunds so much, that is just heartbreaking. Sending lots and lots of virtual :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

I hope I can hold out from testing until at least the 29th, that will be 10 days after the transfer...


----------



## Ostara84

Yes, star, I'm technically 10dpo today. Trying to stay hopefully! Easier said than done though!

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister's dog, Doxie :( losing pets is so hard :(

19 - at 2dp5dt, I was convinced I wouldn't test early. The temptation creeps up on you around day 4, I think, and you hear so many stories about women getting bfps on day 5 that you think "maybe I will too!" Don't listen to that voice! Lol. Stay strong!


----------



## Ostara84

Good plan, lovesunshine! Hold out as long as you can xx


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- It is easier said than done, and with my first cycle and the 2nd, i was peeing on a stick every day and upsetting myself endlessly and needlessly. That is why i dont do it now and that is why i am trying to help you first time ladies to not do it, but each to their own ;) x

Doxie- Sorry to hear about the doggie :( hope you're ok? have you tested again? x

Star- Aww more poorly doggie news :( hope your dog is ok. Yay to the meds tho! all coming together now! x

Girl- Keep strong and dont poas before your otd. You can see the anxiety it causes and as we know, we arent going to alter the outcome by poas early. We are pregnant or we are not. Harsh but true and i hope to god all of us are! :) x

Susnhine- Yeah defo dont test before then as it wont be a accurate result. GL! x

Ostara- It is such a whirl of emotions during the 2ww with the hormones, all we have been through an the desperation of wanting this to of worked, mixed with utter fear of another fail... its a nightmare. You are almost there! GL x

AFM- Slept so well last night! feel very calm today and will be for rest of this week. Its as i approach OTD next week that i will start to lose it! haha xxx


----------



## louise31

Hi everyone! 
Good news!! The polyp/clot was no where to be seen on today's scan and lining is good so we start our injections in about 30 mins!!! The sonographer consultant said one of my ovaries looked quite large and polyscistic so wonder if that may have been our problem with not conceiving all along!? Anyway its time for the professionals to control things for a while. Going into this cycle positively...


----------



## louise31

Katbar you are now indeed my cycle buddy!!! I will think of you tonight as I an having my first injection. What meds are you on? I am on 225 iu of merional. Good luck xxx


----------



## star25

Yay louise31, stay positive :) x


----------



## louise31

thanks star25! x

Well day 1 of stims is complete and wasn't too bad at all. My DH loves doing the injections!!! Or it would appear he does!! Roll on tomorrow and then I go for day 5 scan on Friday. Grow follies grow!!! Apparently I have 12 (I think!!!):happydance::happydance:


----------



## KatBar

Just swinging by quickly (it's 5.20am here and I'm on my way to the gym). 

Sorry to hear all the sad news about the dog's :(!! 

Louise - So glad you were given the ok to go ahead and there was no sign of the clot/polyp!! Woo hoo, cycle buddies :D! I'm on 150 units of Puregon.

I did have a funny freakout before the needle! Dave did it, but I burst into tears just before saying "I can't do this, waahh". Told poor Dave to "go" and then "WAIT, stop, I'm not ready" about 3 times before just letting him do it. I've never had an issue with getting an injection before haha. But like you ladies said, it really was painless!

Africaqueen - I know I'm not in my TWW yet, but I hear you on not testing. I was umming and arring it, but I am def not doing it now. I've never been a poas girl tho - last time I brought a pregnancy test was 7-8 months ago, cause it was cheaper to just wait for my AF to show haha.

Good luck to all you pupo ladies right now! I really hope that the beta tests brings lots of good news!! Xo


----------



## LoveSunshine

We don't get beta tests here in Norway I don't think... So I will defo be peeing on a stick next week  only near OTD of course...


----------



## DoxieLove

Awe, Star... I hope the chemo works for your puppy! I know my dogs are like my babies.


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- Great news! glad you have started! good luck x

Kat- Good girl for not being a poas a holic! haha. Like i say, been there, done that a LOT and wont put myself through it again x

Sunshine- We don't get a beta here in the UK either so i am assuming its a American thing? I shall be poas like you. Think our OTD's are only 2 days apart? x


----------



## KatBar

Oh wow, I didn't realise it wasn't common practist (beta test)? I'm in Australia and they definately do it here - i's 16 past the egg collection.

Do they at least provide you with the test? Or a follow up appointment? Or are you just expected to call them back after you've tested, and if you've been successful or not?


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Kat with my clinic, i just have to pee on a stick on OTD and call them with the result. If its positive they will book me in for a scan 3wks later and if negative they send you out a follow up appt in the post. Looks like the US and Oz are the only ones to do Beta as standard xxx


----------



## KatBar

Ah ok, fair enough. What does OTD mean &#8211; I have been trying to work that one out for 2 days now lol? It is certainly interesting that they do it that way, only because I know blood tests can be more reliable than the stick tests &#8211; I was admitted into hospital for a ruptured cyst in April, and they did a stick preg test, which showed a faint positive (I knew it was not real because I hadn&#8217;t even ovulated yet, was mid cycle). So they did a blood test to be 100% sure. But I suppose the stick test by that point of your IVF cycle, would be unlikely to be wrong.

So it must be coming up to a few ladies test dates now? I know BNW is Thursday, but what days are you other ladies due to do a test? 

xoxox


----------



## africaqueen

OTD- Official test date ;) and yeah they are very reliable. I have been preg twice before and got a strong positive on stick tests straight away. My OTD is 4th Oct, and Sunshine's is the 2nd. I am not sure about the others xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

My OTD Is the 29, I'm unsure about the whole of the uk as I'm having a blood test they recommended to try and not use stick tests as like others have said a blood test is far more reliable x


----------



## Ostara84

My OTD is Sunday (28th). I'm. 6dp5dt today... And another BFN this morning. I really feel like I'm out this cycle :( I know it's still early, but there's not even a hint of a second line.

I haven't told hubby that I've tested early. He's going to be so disappointed when we test on Sunday. I don't want to ruin the rest of his week like I've ruined the rest of mine :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's still early Ostara, don't lose hope yet!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I keep googling trying to find success stories for 2DTs and keep finding the opposite :-(

Why do we do it to ourselves and why is it so difficult to stop??


----------



## star25

Stay strong ladies, you have your otd's and your not there yet so a bfn doesn't mean bfn by the time your otd's are here 
I know I'm not at your stages now but I'm wishing you all bfps! X


----------



## star25

My clinic is in Southampton and they do a blood test approximately 2 weeks after egg retrieval, all clinics are different I suppose, I dont tthink I would want to test earlier or at all myself as ive always hated testing but at the same time if it doesnt work I dont want to hear that from somebody else 
Not that I'm there yet but I'm always thinking about everything!


----------



## africaqueen

Ostara- It is waaay too early! i know the 2ww is pure torture but hang in there. You are far from out yet x

Sunshine- My friend had her twins following a 2dt so please stop worrying. If your embie is meant to stick, it will regardless of when it was transferred. This 2ww really messes with your head but we are going through it together so we can support eachother x

Star- Oh obviously all clinics have their own system then. Personally i like to test myself at home as every stage of this journey has been clinical and peeing on a stick at home feels pretty normal which is good x

To all of us in the 2ww, stay strong ladies. This is my 4th time. I feel fine for now but i always do until the 2nd week. Then i swing from 'yes i know its worked' to 'omg i cannot stand another fail' so its perfectly normal the emotions we are going through. I wish we could fast forward to OTD in one way, but on the other hand, i have always found this time special as regardless if its worked or not, we get to spend 2wks with more hope than we ever usually have and its a nice time xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw that's a lovely thought actually, you're right, it is a special time.

That won't stop it from doing my head in tho ;-)


----------



## beneathmywing

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA the past few days.. I've had a rough few days, very emotional/weepy!!! Hoping everyone is doing good and we start getting some good news in here soon <3


----------



## DoxieLove

Well ladies, I had my beta today and my cycle was officially a BFN. I am bummed but I will survive. None of this is guaranteed. I still have two frosties. I'm going to take some time and relax now.


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> Well ladies, I had my beta today and my cycle was officially a BFN. I am bummed but I will survive. None of this is guaranteed. I still have two frosties. I'm going to take some time and relax now.

I'm so sorry hun :( be thankful for those frosties!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Doxie :hugs:


----------



## louise31

Doxie soooooo sorry to hear your news. Big hugs sent to you xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

I am very sorry to hear that Doxie :( i know how tough it is but you will get through this and continue your journey x

Beneath- Ah hun its natural to be emotional with the 2ww and all those hormones messing us up! not long until OTD now is it?? everything crossed! x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> I am very sorry to hear that Doxie :( i know how tough it is but you will get through this and continue your journey x
> 
> Beneath- Ah hun its natural to be emotional with the 2ww and all those hormones messing us up! not long until OTD now is it?? everything crossed! x

It's Thursday! Can't come fast enough.


----------



## Ostara84

I'm so sorry to hear that, Doxie :( xx


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- Not long now then! it seems to of gone so quick! obviously not for you though huh ;) wishing you tons of luck x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- Not long now then! it seems to of gone so quick! obviously not for you though huh ;) wishing you tons of luck x

It's felt like a lifetime!!!! Lol


----------



## africaqueen

Ah it does to the one going through it. Nearly at the finish line x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Ah it does to the one going through it. Nearly at the finish line x

Yes.. fx!! Hope you are relaxing and feeling well =)


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah im super relaxed for now. Always am the 1st week, the 2nd week is a different ball game... lol x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Yeah im super relaxed for now. Always am the 1st week, the 2nd week is a different ball game... lol x

Yep same here. Past few days have been really hard.


----------



## KatBar

Doxie  Sorry about the BFN :(. I can only imagine how terrible you must be feeling right now.. Sending you lots of hugs! Xo

BNW  Not long for you now. Still got my fingers crossed and remaining positive for you  best of luck!!!! 

Ostara  I hope its just too early for those test to be positive yet! Hopefully youre pleasantly surprised! Hugs!

Star  hows your puppy doing with the chemo? 

Africaqueen  How have you been feeling? Just over a week to test time for you!

AFM  second injection out of the way, third tonight! Not sure if I am feeling anything from it all yet.. I maybe a lil more emotional, but hard to tell. I did laugh this morning as I was ripping my smiley face bandaid off  it hurt like hell haha!! I basically just waxed a small patch on my belly (and I am not even hairy). It hurt worse than the injection :haha:. Will be using my less sticky micky and Minnie ones from now on!

Hope everyone has a good Hump Day! xox


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Doxie  Sorry about the BFN :(. I can only imagine how terrible you must be feeling right now.. Sending you lots of hugs! Xo
> 
> BNW  Not long for you now. Still got my fingers crossed and remaining positive for you  best of luck!!!!
> 
> Ostara  I hope its just too early for those test to be positive yet! Hopefully youre pleasantly surprised! Hugs!
> 
> Star  hows your puppy doing with the chemo?
> 
> Africaqueen  How have you been feeling? Just over a week to test time for you!
> 
> AFM  second injection out of the way, third tonight! Not sure if I am feeling anything from it all yet.. I maybe a lil more emotional, but hard to tell. I did laugh this morning as I was ripping my smiley face bandaid off  it hurt like hell haha!! I basically just waxed a small patch on my belly (and I am not even hairy). It hurt worse than the injection :haha:. Will be using my less sticky micky and Minnie ones from now on!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Hump Day! xox

Hehe.. I had Hello Kitty bandaids and those always made me happy. Hey, whatever brings a smile to our face at a time like this, right!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've started getting spots on my chest, is that just from the progesterone do you think?


----------



## Ostara84

The progesterone has turned me into a spotty mess, LS!

Hope everyone is well.. Another BFN for me today. 7dp5dt. Not much hope left now.


----------



## LoveSunshine

When is your OTD Ostara?


----------



## Ostara84

Sunday 28th. I know it's technically still early, based on my OTD, but it seems unlikely that I'll go from absolutely no line at all to a bfp now. My clinic seems to set the OTD quite late (no beta, just hpt). I'll be 11dp5dt by then. 

I feel like my period is coming. I think the only thing holding it away is the progesterone. 

I haven't told hubby that I've tested, but I have told him how I'm feeling. We're already talking about our next steps. When my period comes, I'm going to do the hidden infections test to see if there's anything sinister causing my thin lining and short periods. I want to be sure before we do a frozen transfer with one of our precious frosties. I don't want to waste another embryo.


----------



## LoveSunshine

It can happen, I've read loads about it happening.

I've never heard of a hidden infections test!


----------



## beneathmywing

Its over for me.. Started spotting last night which is heavier this morning and not even a faint line on a frer. i can't believe this is happening :cry:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

BMW I'm so sorry &#128542; sending lots of hugs to you x


----------



## BabyDancing13

So sorry about the BFN's ladies. I know it's difficult, so take time for yourself and hubby to grieve the process. I hope you have follow up appointments to work out the next plan. lots of hugs xx


----------



## DoxieLove

I have a phone consult with the doctor today. I guess we are going to talk about next step. I still have two frosties but I just need a minute. Not sure how long they make you wait anyway


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear that doxie, sending you hugs and focus on your frosties when your ready xx


----------



## star25

Sorry about the bfn ostara but stay strong, sending huge and luck for Sunday xx


----------



## star25

Sorry this is happening beneath, I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but we're here for you xx


----------



## star25

Katbar, sounds like youre doing well :) 

Vets went well thank you, she only had to stay in an hour, another £525 but it will be worth it to keep her well!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, hun. I've had a very rough day. The tears just won't stop falling. I knew it would hurt if it didn't work, but I didn't know it would hurt this bad. Ostara and Doxie, if it means anything, be thankful for your frosties. Unfortunately, I have none and will have to start all over =(


----------



## louise31

BMW so sorry to hear your news! None of us deserve what we have to go through with all of this. It is awful and truly tests us. Take some time for you now bug hugs x


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- What are the band aids for? if its for your injection site, u really don't need them. Its a tiny prick and should not draw blood. If you are drawing blood hence the need for a plaster then be careful as u will bruise easily like that. I was covered in bruises my first cycle x

Sunshine- Yep the joys of progesterone! lol. My back is like a dot to dot puzzle! lol. Mood swings not great either x

Ostara- Please dont lose hope at this early stage. I know its hard. My friend did not get a bfp with her daughter until she was 7wks preg! for some reason hcg was not entering her system enough to show but a blood test showed it. i know that is rare but shows it can happen. Have a little hope x

Beneath- I am sorry hun :( life sucks sometimes and i know how heartbroken you feel right now but it was your 1st cycle and you are so young, you have tons of chance of it working. lots of ladies get pregnant on their 2nd cycle. You get the strength to carry on when its something you want so much. If you had told me after the 1st cycle that i would be on my 4th i would of said no way, yet here i am and i am 34 on my next birthday so you do have age on your side. Don't lose hope. Give yourself time to get over this and be kind to yourself x

Hi to all the other ladies and for those of us still in the 2ww, please stay hopeful. I know its so hard but hope is all we have until we know for sure. I pray this thread gets some happy news very soon xxx


----------



## KatBar

BNW - So sorry to see about BFN and spotting starting. I hope you take some time out for now and look after yourself! Big BIG hugs!!

And same goes for Doxie and Ostara! Doxie, hope you're being kind to yourself and getting lots of TLC from your loved ones! Ostara, can totally understand why you think you're out.. I know if I tested negatives, I would be thinking/feeling much the same. I do truely hope you're pleasantly surprised on OTD, but I can understand why you're not feeling hopeful right now.

Africaqueen - The bandaids are for the injection site (the nurse did recommend covering it afterwards, just to further prevent infection I guess). You're right though, there is barely any need for it, as first two nights were only the smallest speck of blood, and last night nothing at all. I've had no bruising so far.

AFM - last nights injection was a bit of a mishap. I had been pinching skin while Dave injected first two nights, but realised on second night that as I was releasing the pinched skin, Dave wasn't moving the needle with the skin, just meaning the needle was not all the way in. May not be a big deal, but we wanted it to be done perfect. So we decided Dave would pinch while injecting, but it proved harder for him (we know men cant multi task like us women lol). So anyway, he didnt quite inject it all, and he didn't leave it in for 5 seconds, so a small bit leaked out after he removed injection. I'm sure its nothing to stress over, but waiting for my nurse to call and calm my "concerns" regardless. I will def be back to doing the pinching tonight.
Feeling a bit light headed today. Dave did get me a coffee that wasn't decaf (accidentally), so it may be worsened by that, as un-decaffed coffee gives me slight aniexty (& makes me a bit sweaty).

Hope everyone is doing good and looking after themselves!! Xox


----------



## Ostara84

Another bfn this morning. 8dp5dt. I feel so empty and completely heartbroken :( there no hope left anymore.

I do know that I'm incredibly lucky to have 7 frozen blastocysts, but the thought of outting myself through all this heartbreak again is just awful :(

I feel like it's all my fault. We put the best possible quality blastocyst into a uterus with a lining that was too thin. I did pretty much everything in the list of things that are supposed to help. Acupuncture, milk, pomegranate juice, hypnotherapy, Brazil nuts, high protein, low carb etc etc etc... I said i wanted to do everything I could because, if it didn't work, I didn't want to blame myself for not doing something that could have helped. Turns out I blame myself for something I had no control over - the things that are supposed to help build my lining had no effect. The acupuncture, drowning myself in pomegranate juice... And still my lining wasn't thick enough to support implantation.

We've spent the last two years thinking the only hurdle we had to overcome was hubby's soerm count, but when it came to it, hubby had at least 9 perfect sperm to create our perfect blastocysts and it was my lining that let us down.

All I want is to be a mum. I don't understand why something that is so easy for so many people is so difficult for me?

I'll test on Sunday (OTD), obviously, and probably tomorrow and Saturday too, but I'd be kidding myself if I thought there was any chance of it being positive now :( I've been off work for the last two weeks and I don't know how I'm supposed to get up on Monday and go to work and pretend that everything is ok :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Ostara :-( it will happen for you one day, please don't lose all hope xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

AFM I am feeling poorly this afternoon, have the coffee runs (I haven't stopped drinking it yet) and just feel a bit icky :-/


----------



## DoxieLove

So sorry Ostara. You will move on from this. I know it sucks!


----------



## star25

Sorry your feeling this way ostara, it will take time to feel better, you have done all you can and your not to blame, sending you hugs x


----------



## star25

Lovesunshine, did you say you were going to test early? X


----------



## LoveSunshine

I did the other day, 2 days ago and it was BFN which is good cos it means the trigger shot is out  I think we're going to start testing on Monday, my OTD is Thursday.


----------



## louise31

This is one of the hardest things us ladies will ever have to do and it is so shit!!! Sorry ladies!! Big hugs Ostara:hugs: so sorry you feel like you do. Keep on fighting!!! We get knocked down but we must come back fighting!!! Don't give up!!!:hugs: x
As for me I am have just had stims no. 4 and go for my day 5 scan tomorrow to see how my follies are doing. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for that. I am starting to feel a little 'fuller' in the ovary region - not uncomfortably or in a painful way but there is definitely something happening!! I am beginning to feel very tired as well. How are you feeling Katbar? My DH is doing my injections but I don't pinch the skin I get him to. I am afraid if I pinched it I might knock his hand / needle out of the way as he tries to inject me!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Got a confirmed BFN today :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- Yeah scrap the band aids. Defo no need for them and never heard of anyone using them for needles for IVF before as you would be covered in them! lol. Also no need to pinch. I have never pinched in all my cycles and the needle slides in just fine ;)
I know the way nurses tell you to do stuff is text book, but its not real. They arent the ones going through it ;) x

Ostara- I am sorry you are feeling so down. There is still a small chance for you. Some women do not produce as much hcg as others. Hang in there! i know its so hard. As regards having to go through it all again... this is my 4th cycle and i would never of believed i could go through this much but my heart is empty without a baby so that drives me. You will find the strength. Lets hang fire for now though and wait until OTD as nothing is cast in stone until then. After 5yrs on this site, i have seen everything under the sun and MANY women who said they were 'out' have turned out to be pregnant and those that are convinced they are pregnant, turned out not to be... its a lotto. I hope you're wrong x

Sunshine- Are you drinking decaf? i have quit coffee all together and have switched to decaf tea although i mainly drink water and juice as more hydrating x

Hi to all the girls x

AFM- I went back to work today after 3wks off and it felt so odd! my manager has put me on the tills so i am not doing any heavy lifting or pulling the cages(i work in a supermarket) and he keeps asking am i ok, which is lovely of him but i kinda feel like a fraud as bit in limbo this next few wks arent we? until we test we dont know. Once i know and please god let it be positive il lap up the attention and special treatment but feels bit weird at this point? although obviously i am working on the assumption it has worked and i would not risk anything happening to our embies xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think my DH would have fainted if I'd got him to do the injections! I was much better doing them on my own


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry Beneath we cross posted. Big hugs honey :( so sorry. Give yourself time to grieve for what could of been and treat yourself to some wine and chocolates and some quality time with your dh and your pets if you have any? then in time you will be emotionally ready to go again. I think the first fail was the worst for us as we seen IVF as a 'miracle cure' for our issues and thought it would 'have to work' sadly the statistics show that it usually takes 2 cycles on average for it to work and then even more in some cases like mine x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Um no...not decaf :coffee:


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Just be careful with coffee as some brands have a very high caffeine level and caffeine has been shown to increase chance of miscarriage in some women x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know. They are only small cups at work from a machine, I am trying to cut down.


----------



## africaqueen

Cool :) tbh women who dont have IVF get preg all the time unplanned and they party, drink coffee, smoke and do drugs etc before they find out and most babies are born fine so im sure a few small coffee's wont break the bank ;) xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ha ha lets hope so and yes, very true!

I've given up drinking alcohol and that is a big enough thing for me - 4 weeks this weekend!


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Sorry Beneath we cross posted. Big hugs honey :( so sorry. Give yourself time to grieve for what could of been and treat yourself to some wine and chocolates and some quality time with your dh and your pets if you have any? then in time you will be emotionally ready to go again. I think the first fail was the worst for us as we seen IVF as a 'miracle cure' for our issues and thought it would 'have to work' sadly the statistics show that it usually takes 2 cycles on average for it to work and then even more in some cases like mine x

Thanks, hun. It definitely hurts, but I have to stay strong for myself and for my husband. I need to schedule a follow-up appt. but I feel like I just need time to heal. 

I really hope the fourth time is a charm for you. You are truly a strong woman to keep fighting. I don't know if I would have that much strength to go through what you've been through. Praying for you <3


----------



## star25

Sorry beneath, take time to make sure your ready to try again, it's so unfair we have to go through this but it will happen for us xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Sorry beneath, take time to make sure your ready to try again, it's so unfair we have to go through this but it will happen for us xxx

Thanks, hun.. We paid cash for this cycle and won't have the money to do that again so will probably have to get a loan =(


----------



## louise31

BMW Big hugs!!:hugs: So sorry you are going through this xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Yep same here, not drank for a mth, not a single drop and i do enjoy a glass or 5 of wine! lol. I hope i dont get to drink another glass for errr around 9mths? haha x

Beneath- Its surprising how strong you can be when you have no other choice. I lost my lovely mum Aug 2011 and our 1st IVF failed in the Sep. I thought my heart would never recover, but it did. Although a piece of me is always missing. My mum took a piece of my heart with her <3 xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Sunshine- Yep same here, not drank for a mth, not a single drop and i do enjoy a glass or 5 of wine! lol. I hope i dont get to drink another glass for errr around 9mths? haha x
> 
> Beneath- Its surprising how strong you can be when you have no other choice. I lost my lovely mum Aug 2011 and our 1st IVF failed in the Sep. I thought my heart would never recover, but it did. Although a piece of me is always missing. My mum took a piece of my heart with her <3 xxx

So sorry for your loss, hun <3 She is watching over you and is the reason for your strength :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

louise31 said:


> BMW Big hugs!!:hugs: So sorry you are going through this xx

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you hun an yes i truly believe my mum gives me spiritual strength to carry on. My mum was actually a very good Psychic and before she died wrote me a note(she died of ALS so had no voice) saying 'you WILL be a mum' and i firmly believe that xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw I'm sorry Africaqueen, I lost Mum to a heart attack in 2007, I was only 26, makes me so sad to think she'll never meet my children :-( I've got 6 nephews and she met all of them xx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Thank you hun an yes i truly believe my mum gives me spiritual strength to carry on. My mum was actually a very good Psychic and before she died wrote me a note(she died of ALS so had no voice) saying 'you WILL be a mum' and i firmly believe that xxx

Wow. Amazing!!!


----------



## star25

So sorry Africaqueen and lovesunshine, I lost my dad last year and the hardest thing ive ever been through, 3 months after lost a family friend and 3 months after that my nan all whilst ttc and being on Clomid, through all that though ttc is never away from my mind, wishing you all bfps very soon xx


----------



## star25

You will definitely ALL be mums :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Sorry for your losses Sunshine and Star <3 
I lost both my babies and tubes due to ectopics in 2010, lost my mum in 2011 and had a failed IVF, lost my best friend Jane in 2012 due to diabetes and had another failed IVF, lost my other closest friend Kelly in 2013 and another failed IVF(Both Jane an Kelly were my bridesmaids at our wedding. Makes me sad to look at those pictures now of the girls with my mum but kinda a comfort to think they are together) Been a hellish time so praying things change this time. Long overdue xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Sorry for your losses Sunshine and Star <3
> I lost both my babies and tubes due to ectopics in 2010, lost my mum in 2011 and had a failed IVF, lost my best friend Jane in 2012 due to diabetes and had another failed IVF, lost my other closest friend Kelly in 2013 and another failed IVF(Both Jane an Kelly were my bridesmaids at our wedding. Makes me sad to look at those pictures now of the girls with my mum but kinda a comfort to think they are together) Been a hellish time so praying things change this time. Long overdue xxx

You deserve it hun. It is your time!!!!


----------



## star25

Definitely Africaqueen, your turn now :) xx


----------



## DoxieLove

Wow. You ladies have been through so much! Stay strong and try to think positive! I really hope that it is your time africaqueen.. you deserve it!


----------



## KatBar

BNW, Doxie  Im sorry this cycle turned out to be a bust for you both :(. I think its obviously hard emotionally, but the added aspect we have to deal with is that its also hard financially. Its not like when youre trying naturally and you just get on with it for another month.. you obviously have to have the funds to be able to try again, and its an added strain to the emotional part. Thinking of you and sending you both lots of hugs! 

Ostara  That really stinks about the continuing BFNs. While I know there is still a small chance for a turn around, I can understand your feelings as they would be mine too in your situation. Big hugs hun!!

Between poorly dogs and BFNs, its not looking bright in here right now :(.

AFM  I will probably be MIA for a few days.. A family friend passed away from cancer. They were a close friend of my mums for about 20 years, so she is pretty upset. Its sad news.. he was only in his 50s, which while thats not super young, its also not that old either. My mum lives 2-2.5 hours away, so leaving work early to go keep her company tonight and tomorrow. Then I am out all day Sunday with my sister, and then first thing Monday morning is my scan and blood test (which I will be nervous about as I have obviously had no insight into how I am responding so far).

Louise  I am feeling alright so far. I have had 4 days of injections, and then this morning I had my first Orgalutran injection (to prevent me ovulating). I have felt tired, but not exhausted. Its more just a general feeling of almost weakness and not feeling over energetic. I also got up yesterday feeling quite faint, but it did subside, and I have felt alright today.

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well as best they can be in the not so nice circumstances). Hope I havent missed anyone, but got to get stuck back into work! Enjoy your weekends! xoxox


----------



## KatBar

Just saw your post Africaqueen - that's such a lot to go through, and like the other girls, I admire how strong you are! Hoping you will soon have your BFP and some positive things to look forward to!! xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- I am sorry to hear about your mums friend xx see u in a few days xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Really feel like my period is going to come today, I'm 7dp2dt so am feeling pretty crap even though it's still really early :-/


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Its the progesterone hun. Calm down xxx


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry for the selfish post. I've read everyone's post and wish I could comment individually, but I'm feeling very low today :( 9dp5dt. BFN. I can't fool myself into thinking the result will be any different on Sunday anymore.

I hope you're all ok. You're all very strong ladies x


----------



## LoveSunshine

africaqueen said:


> Sunshine- Its the progesterone hun. Calm down xxx

Ha ha can rely on you to bring me back to earth with a bump!! Lol xx


----------



## africaqueen

Big hugs Ostara. I truly hope you just have a late implanter which CAN happen. Not every pregnancy is text book. Hang in there. Not long. xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry for the selfish post. I've read everyone's post and wish I could comment individually, but I'm feeling very low today :( 9dp5dt. BFN. I can't fool myself into thinking the result will be any different on Sunday anymore.
> 
> I hope you're all ok. You're all very strong ladies x

Sorry you're feeling so low Ostara :-( sending :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

LoveSunshine said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine- Its the progesterone hun. Calm down xxx
> 
> Ha ha can rely on you to bring me back to earth with a bump!! Lol xxClick to expand...

haha! sorry i do tend to be blunt but sometimes better to be like that, especially if it helps put your mind at ease??:winkwink: xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hehe it's fine and defo needed sometimes.

Why can't we just turn green or blue when it works eh?? Grrrr.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am proper doing my head in :-/


----------



## LoveSunshine

Urgh, why would I feel crappy in the afternoons? Feeling quite sick :-(


----------



## star25

Hopefully your feeling crappy cos your going to get a bfp lovesunshine!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Just got home and couldn't help peeing on a stick - BFN of course. Why can't I be one of those early ladies?!??


----------



## DoxieLove

LoveSunshine! Stop poas! Worst thing ever! I know it is so hard to wait though!


----------



## beneathmywing

I agree with doxie. Learned my lesson for ivf number two. I will NOT poas and if I do it will be day of beta.


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- You are only 7dp2dt arent u? so your embie has not even had chance to fully implant and start secreting hcg into your system yet. Waaaay too early.
If you are gonna do it, dont do it until at least 10dp2dt and even then its quite early to expect a bfp. I know its very hard x

Thinking of all you girls that have had BFNS and i have been where u are now and its awful. I truly hope never to be there again. God knows how i have coped this far. I am starting to get nervy now, with the second part of the 2ww coming up. 
But, i have had since late last night(started when i was in bed) like a 'pinching' small stabbing pain in the pelvic area and in the same position, and i had it for most of today in work and again for a hour tonight so i am praying its a good sign. Have not had it with previous cycles. I have had the cramps from the progesterone and pain in my ovaries from the EC but this is different. PLEASE GOD let it be implantation pains! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

For those ladies who test early ;)

This is what happens in a day 3 transfer :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins - the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed for implantation paims Africaqueen! X


----------



## LoveSunshine

I know I know, I can't help it tho!

How are you all doing? Fingers crossed AQ!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well iv tested today my beta is Monday and iv a positive, iv tried uploading it but it has not worked so set it as my avatar &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## DoxieLove

Awesome 19yrOldGirl! Finally some good news in here!


----------



## BabyDancing13

19yrOldGirl said:


> Well iv tested today my beta is Monday and iv a positive, iv tried uploading it but it has not worked so set it as my avatar &#65533;&#65533;

congratulations :flower:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thank you I really feel lucky for it working first time but I'm also so sad for the girls that have had the disappointing news recently.


----------



## DoxieLove

Awe. Don't feel sad for me. There is a reason it wasn't meant to be right now. We will get our bfp's someday


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> Thank you I really feel lucky for it working first time but I'm also so sad for the girls that have had the disappointing news recently.

Congrats!!! We will get our bfp's when it's our time.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I just wish everybody who goes through this journey could have their bfp first time, I know its life but why does it have to be cruel to those that deserve things the most. I really do hope yous get ur bfp next time around. Sending you lots of love and wishes xxl


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> I just wish everybody who goes through this journey could have their bfp first time, I know its life but why does it have to be cruel to those that deserve things the most. I really do hope yous get ur bfp next time around. Sending you lots of love and wishes xxl

Thanks Hun! I will never understand it myself, but one thing I've learned along the way is that life isn't fair and isn't meant to be understood.!


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations, 19. It's about time someone in this group had some good news!

I haven't tested today, don't see the point. I've started spotting so testing tomorrow will just be a formality so I can tell the clinic I tested on OTD.

Dreading going back to work on Monday. I just want to try again as soon as possible, but i have to wait until the new year because I don't have any annual leave left for this year :( I hate that work gets in the way of something so important!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aww Ostara :-( can you not take it as sick leave??


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Congratulations, 19. It's about time someone in this group had some good news!
> 
> I haven't tested today, don't see the point. I've started spotting so testing tomorrow will just be a formality so I can tell the clinic I tested on OTD.
> 
> Dreading going back to work on Monday. I just want to try again as soon as possible, but i have to wait until the new year because I don't have any annual leave left for this year :( I hate that work gets in the way of something so important!

I'm sorry hun :( try and hang in there. I know it's hard. I still have my moments.


----------



## star25

Congratulations 19! Really pleased for you :) xx


----------



## Ostara84

I've considered taking it as sick leave, love, but that would affect my annual bonus, which is a fairly substantial amount of money... Plus, I'm not sure whether doing another cycle so close to Christmas would be a good idea because I love Christmas... If it fails again, will I wish I hadn't ruined the holiday?

I guess my next step is to talk to my consultant and see if he has any suggestions as to how we can improve my lining for next time. I know there's no definite proof that my lining was the only reason this cycle has failed, but I don't want to risk wasting another embryo without sorting it out.


----------



## DoxieLove

Yes, Ostara.. def. want to make sure your lining is as good as it can be. 

I did have a phone consult with my Dr. I am going back on the birth control pill tomorrow. I will be on this for about 6 weeks. Then I am going on Lupron shots for a week, Estrogen pills for two weeks and back on the progesterone for 6 days. I'm looking to have a FET the first week of November. 
I did get some good news in all of this sadness. I was super bummed thinking we transferred our best embryo. The blast we did transfer was not that good of quality... it was a 1BB. Turns out by day 6 the other two blasts are top notch fully expanded blasts. I hope they survive thaw. We are going to transfer both. Hopefully one will stick.


----------



## star25

That sounds like a great plan doxie, stay positive as you will
Have a great chance with the 2 top quality embies xx


----------



## africaqueen

Girl- HUGE congrats!! so nice to see a BFP in here and hope it has a domino effect! lol. How many dpt are you? x

Doxie and Ostara- Glad you are both looking forward and have plans in place :) x

Hi to Star, Beneath, and all the gang x

AFM- Well the first half of the 2ww is over, so i am starting to get very nervous now. I am still getting weird scratching sensations so praying it is implantation as that is supposed to complete today. Time will tell xxx


----------



## star25

When is otd Africaqueen? Sorry I know you've probably already said!


----------



## Ostara84

Well ladies, no big surprise here, but I am officially not pregnant :(

Feeling really rubbish today. I didn't expect it to hit me so hard. It's not like I'm surprised. I knew it was going to be negative before I even peed on the stick this morning, but now it's really over (for this cycle, at least) and I feel so sad and so negative :( 

You know when you have those days when it feels like you'll never be a mum? I'm having one of those days :( it's silly. I know we have our frosties so we have plenty of options and the fact that it didn't work this time doesn't mean it won't work next time, but I seem to be having trouble focusing on that right now :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

So sorry Ostara :-( I can't imagine how hard it is but try and think positively, at least you do have frosties. Sending huge :hugs: xx


----------



## star25

Sorry ostara, I get that feeling that I'm not going to be a mum everyday but we will, as hard as it seems now we will all get there xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

How is everyone doing today? :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

Ostara84 said:


> Well ladies, no big surprise here, but I am officially not pregnant :(
> 
> Feeling really rubbish today. I didn't expect it to hit me so hard. It's not like I'm surprised. I knew it was going to be negative before I even peed on the stick this morning, but now it's really over (for this cycle, at least) and I feel so sad and so negative :(
> 
> You know when you have those days when it feels like you'll never be a mum? I'm having one of those days :( it's silly. I know we have our frosties so we have plenty of options and the fact that it didn't work this time doesn't mean it won't work next time, but I seem to be having trouble focusing on that right now :(

:hugs: I know nothing anybody says can make you feel better right now because I know it doesn't make me feel better. Just know you are not alone and we are all here for you. 
I told my sister the other day that maybe I am just not meant to be a mom and I should give up, but I know that's not true. I get the same moments where I feel like I'll never get there, but we will.


----------



## star25

Hi lovesunshine, I'm fine, just getting impatient for af to hurry up so I can start! How are you, any signs?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm good, did a couple of tests today (because I'm obsessed and can't be stopped) and I think things are going well 



I am 9dp2dt.


----------



## africaqueen

Star- OTD is Saturday but as dh works away at weekends i think il test on Fri when he is home x

Ostara- Im sorry. Don't be so hard on yourself expecting to feel positive after a fail. It is a sad time and you need to heal. Yes you have your frosties which is wonderful but you wanted THIS cycle to be it. None of us want to keep going thru treatment. It is soul destroying. Big hugs x

Sunshine- OMG is that a BFP?!!! looks like a definite 2nd line to me?! x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think so! I hope so! Will test again tomorrow :-D


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh! exciting! defo looks like a early BFP to me!! test in the morning and let us know asap! Good luck xxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Yay LoveSunshine! Let the good news keep rolling in!


----------



## trying4babies

africaqueen said:


> For those ladies who test early ;)
> 
> This is what happens in a day 3 transfer :
> 
> 1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins - the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
> fetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Hey africaqueen 

Wud u think id get a hcg reading if i was 6dp6dt?? or shud i wait??


----------



## africaqueen

This is more apt for you xx

5-Day Transfer
Days Past
Transfer (DPT) Embryo Development
One The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four Implantation continues
Five Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## africaqueen

Based on that, i think your best waiting another 2 days an then poas if u wanna test early x


----------



## LoveSunshine

That would be a yes then ;-)


----------



## africaqueen

Ah in a way i really wish this was my 1st cycle as i would be getting excited and probs joining u all in early poas antics but cos iv had so much heartache with the 3 fails i am quite restrained this time around. Guess im trying to protect my heart and sanity and also to stay pupo for as long as poss just incase... i am terrified tbh girls. I cant cope with anymore heartache. Enough is enough, so i am going to say, this HAS worked and come OTD il be happy as happy can be <3 PMA all the way xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw thinking of you and crossing my fingers for you too xx


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks africaqueen 
I think ill wait those extra days to make certain.. and my blasto was taking its time so cud be a late / lazy one lol...
Bit like urself the heartache is to unbearable now and want it sooooo much that i just wana.see those two lines... over 5 yrs trying and a failed icsi fresh cycle so really banking on this time


----------



## africaqueen

Hope to god we both get joy this time around. Iv been ttc for 10yrs, lost 2 babies and this is our 4th cycle of fresh IVF so myself an my dh are emotionally drained and need this to of worked soooo much. Cannot allow my mind to contemplate anything other xxx


----------



## star25

Ooh exciting lovesunshine! Looks like a bfp, cant wait for tomorrow's update :)

Stay positive Africaqueen, this has to be your turn too! X


----------



## LoveSunshine

I can't wait either, keep wanting to pee on sticks tho!

Hubby is bringing chocolate and pee sticks home with him from his weekend away - he's a good'un lol


----------



## melissaelaine

Hi all! Can I join you for the rest of my cycle? I was a little behind the rest of the girls in my other group. I had my ER today and they collected 12 eggs! We have male factor issues and were not sure if there would be sperm in a fresh sample, so dh was prepared to have a tese done for sperm extraction. But, luckily they had enough good sperm! We get our fertilization results tomorrow. It's still a big unknown. With dh's counts being so low, we've always had some concerns about the ability for his sperm to fertilize. And we still don't know the quality of my eggs. If this wait is killing me, I can't imagine how I'm going to cope with the tww!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Melissa my journey is down to a male factor, my partner has low count morph abnorms and I'm sure they mentioned something else but despite these my eggs were fetilised and both reached the blast stage one of my 2 eggs collected was a top grade and the other was not as good they didn't give me a rating but it didn't make it too freezing x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Melissa and good luck for the call tomorrow. I am on my 4th cycle and always found waiting for the call the worst part of IVF. The 2ww is bad enough but the call waiting is horrendous! hope its a good report x

19yroldgirl- How many dpt were you when you tested? x

Sunshine- Good luck for the morning! x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Ah in a way i really wish this was my 1st cycle as i would be getting excited and probs joining u all in early poas antics but cos iv had so much heartache with the 3 fails i am quite restrained this time around. Guess im trying to protect my heart and sanity and also to stay pupo for as long as poss just incase... i am terrified tbh girls. I cant cope with anymore heartache. Enough is enough, so i am going to say, this HAS worked and come OTD il be happy as happy can be <3 PMA all the way xxx

I'm still suffering over my failed cycle and it was only one I can't even imagine what you're going through and feeling.... I'm praying real hard for you, hun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

I got another faint positive this morning  but oh my days my legs ache and I've been getting small cramps, guess that's normal tho. DH was with me this morning and we just hugged. Won't properly believe it until Thursday which is official test day.


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- Thank you hun. I pray so too :) u will get your bfp soon x

Sunshine- There is NOTHING faint about that line!!:haha: **whispers** Congrats!:happydance: x

AFM- I woke up this morning with achy legs and a slight nausea feeling in my chest and thought 'omg im pregnant'?! its the exact same 'feeling' i had when i was pregnant last time!?! Please god let this be it! i am feeling that it is xxx


----------



## Ostara84

It's lovely to see people getting BFPs in here. Am I a horrible person for feeling a little bit more sad for myself every time I see one, though? Please don't take that the wrong way.. I'm so happy for you ladies and it really is lovely to see some good news in here; I don't want anyone to feel like they can't post happy things... Because of course you all can and I truly am so happy for you. I'm just not in a very happy place myself right now :( I feel insanely jealous of people who don't have to go through this sadness, and then I feel guilty for feeling jealous because it's so selfish :(

Today did not start well. After two weeks off, it was time to go back to work and I was dreading it, because I'm really not good at pretending to be ok. Well, after having trouble starting the car (the car was fine - I just couldn't bring myself to start it), I went to work... Sat at my desk, realised I had forgotten my password so I couldn't log on to my computer and waited for my shift to start... Then one of the team leaders (my team leader is on annual leave this week) came over to ask if I was ok (my team leader made her aware of the situation so that she wouldn't expect too much from me today and most of my team know what's going on anyway) and I burst into tears... Which I think suggested I was not ok, because then she sent me home.

I didn't even make it to 8am (the start of my shift) and hit more traffic on the way home than I did on the way in, so I might as well have just stayed in bed!

I called the clinic to tell them that this cycle didn't work for us. What a rubbish phone call that is to make :( luckily, they are able to fit us in for a follow up appointment with our consultant on Friday afternoon, so we don't have to wait long to discuss our next steps. I didn't think they'd be able to fit us in so quickly, so that'd good. Maybe I'll feel more positive when I have a better idea of what's next.

Sorry for the selfish post girls. I hope you're all having a good Monday x


----------



## LoveSunshine

You're in no way a selfish person, there's no wonder you're feeling like you are.

Take good care of yourself and try and stay positive if you can hun. So sorry :-(


----------



## Ostara84

Thanks lovesunshine :) don't be sorry - be over the moon - that's a lovely positive test. Don't let me dampen your good mood! Xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not in a good mood yet, I want it to be a dark like first then maybe I'll get excited xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well my beta came back at 44 girls, my clinic ideally look for a beta of 50 so would like to repeat in 2days but 44 is still a good number yes? Can someone please confirm my thoughts on this lol x


----------



## LoveSunshine

How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

9 dp 5dt


----------



## star25

I'm not sure on betas 19 but dont they say its not the number thats as important as if it doubles? I'm sure you will be fine though :)

Africaqueen It sounds really hopeful for you, praying for your positive x

Lovesunshine, looking good! Will you test tomoro? 

Ostara, you are in no way selfish, I hope you have a good outcome after Friday's appointment, I'm sure it will make you feel better and it's good you dont have long to wait x


----------



## africaqueen

Ostara- you are bound to feel sad. I have spent years congratulating others on here and although feeling happy for them, feeling sad for myself as its all i wanted, so its natural to feel this way. You will feel better in a few weeks. Give yourself time x

Sunshine- Just thought, its your test a + test? as that 2nd blue line looks very clear and dark to me?? x

Girl- Some women have slow rising hcg so i would try not to worry. As Star said, its the doubling that matters. Good luck x

Star- Thanks! how u doing? x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thank you girls I'm just little worried I'm trying to put it too the bck of my mind but with this all been new to me I thought I could do with advice so thank you &#128522;, its appreciated I will try and stop worrying and hope I have a doubling beta at the next blood test. 

Ostara I'm sorry about your cycle I hope you get all the answers you need and I hope you are back up here with all the others soon as possible, its a shame that your experiencing tough times atm and I don't blame you for feeling sad at the news of others announcing their positive's but ur not been hurtful in what your saying. You need to be able to express yourself and ur doing so well if you ask me. You don't seem at all bitter. Your inspirational.

How is everyone else doing? X


----------



## Ostara84

Morning ladies.

I really hope you see a good increase in that number tomorrow, 19. Try not to worry. I think the range is quite wide, especially in early pregnancy and, like others have said, it's the doubling that's important! I have fingers and toes crossed for you x

My feelings are a bit mixed today. After yesterday, I really thought I'd be ok to go back to work today, but I had a terrible night's sleep and just couldn't face it when I got up this morning :( I know I need to go back and start getting back to normal, but I couldn't face a repeat of yesterday. 

When I called and spoke to my manager, though, I couldn't believe how supportive she was. I would normally speak to a team leader, but both are out of the office today, so I spoke to our manager instead and she was so lovely, really understanding. She said she'd been talking to the department head and, although our company doesn't have a policy in place regarding ivf, they're not happy that I've had to use all my annual leave and take unpaid days for my ivf treatment. They've agreed to allocate 10 additional days paid leave specifically for my ivf treatment and have said I can either claim back some of the annual leave and unpaid days I've already taken, or keep it for our next cycle. She said we can discuss it when I go back, but basically it means that, depending on what our consultant says on Friday, we might not have to wait until the new year for another cycle and, even if we do, I won't have to use all my annual leave next year for appointments and time off after transfer :) 

I'm still feeling very sad and I'm not sure when that will go away, but it's such a relief to know that our next cycle is determined by what our consultant thinks is best and not when I can afford to take time off work! I know lots of women struggle with telling their employers and have trouble fitting appointments in around work. I feel very lucky to have so much support at work.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## star25

Thats good news ostara, it makes such a difference when you dont have to worry about work and you can continue with treatment, my manager is really good too, I was manager up until a year ago but dropped down, its a smallish company with about 25 staff but the current manager and owner said they will do whatever it takes for me to get pregnant and if I'm lucky enough for it to work at some point I can choose my hours and do office work, the owner said I could bring a baby with Mr and she wouldnt mind, I think she just wants to make sure I actually go back! 

Hope everyone else is well :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. 
Hope everyone is ok as can be x

Well today i have felt spaced out an just odd. I am defo feeling pregnant! its the same feeling i had with my other 2 pregnancies and even tho they were ectopic im sure the preg hormones are just the same?
Now when i was out today, i purchased 2 pregnancy tests and as dh is now going to be working away Thur-Sun i am wondering.... shall i test tomorrow in the hope of seeing a faint BFP?? My OTD is Sat and tomorrow i will be 10dpt3dt so what do i do? i am not a fan of early poas as you may of guessed! lol. BUT, I have a strong feeling and also i want dh to be here so we can celebrate together before he goes to work? xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I say do it. If it's worked then it will show by now. 

Oo exciting, got my fingers very much crossed for you!


----------



## melissaelaine

I know how hesitant you are to POAS, so it's a tough choice. But I agree with Love that it will probably show if you are pg! Let us know what you decide to do!

Here is a little update on me. We got the call yesterday that all 12 of my eggs were mature and they did ICSI on all 12, and of those 12, 7 fertilized into embryos. I was hoping to hear more today, but our clinic doesn't observe them every day, hoping to keep disturbances down. I am tentatively scheduled for a transfer tomorrow at 1:00, although my nurse said they'll probably do a 5 day transfer on Friday instead. So, we will see what they say tomorrow!


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Yeah you are right! ;) OMG just seen your siggie! did u test again today??! x

Melissa- FAB news! good luck for tomorrow or friday! x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yep!  I can't remember where I've posted the picture so here it is again (hope you don't mind)


----------



## africaqueen

CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wonderful news!
Hope to join you soon!!:cloud9:


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Sorry I have not been on here for a few days and am quite out of the loop. africaqueen I have everything crossed for you!
Melissa well done!! I hope and pray I get more eggs this time!!
Big hugs Ostara :hugs: it will take time for things to heal xx
As for me I am on day 9 of stims today. Went last Friday for a scan and I have 18 follicles, but the sonographer wondered if she could see a polyp on the scan (not another suspected polyp!!!??) so I am booked in to see a special sonographer tomorrow at 12 who has better equipment and will be able to say for sure. Either way polyp or not ER is scheduled for Friday or Monday. I am hoping its Friday as my belly is starting to feel quite full and I am getting so tired. Katbar how are you doing? Hope everything is going well for you x


----------



## louise31

Congrats Lovesunshine!! Can you spread some luck this way please!!?:dust:


----------



## LoveSunshine

18 follicles?? Wow I only had 5 I think!

Sending lots of baby dust to ALL of you :flower:

:dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry I've been MIA. I will try to catch up soon.

Congrats Lovesunshine!!!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats Love and good luck AQ- sounds very promising. 

I am starting Menopur tomorrow. I had 8 antral/resting follicles on left ovary and a few on right. I have DOR so only expect 8 eggs or so like last time. I am thinking quality over quantity and hoping we get 5 blasts like last cycle. x


----------



## trying4babies

Congrats sunshine sooooo happy for u.. 
africaqueen i think u shud go with ur gut feeling if u really wana test ;-) if u feel like it might not show up a BFP then id advise waiting 
Im defo trying my hardest to not poas.... id love to see a BFP after all these yrs so another week.... im convinced my embyro is a slow one after the doctors not thinkin it wud even make it to day 3 never mind a day 6.. ... 8th October roll on... 
babydust to all :-!


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- Thanks! Wow 18 follicles is great! hope everything goes well with your next appt x

Baby- Good luck for starting stimms tomorrow and i hope you respond well but remember, quality over quantity ;) i only got 3 eggs but we ended up with 2 top grade embryos x

Babies- yeah i agree with you, and tbh if i did not have such a strong pregnant feeling, i would prob hold off testing but i feel the same i have done with my previous 2 pregnancies(which sadly were ectopic but same hormones released etc) so im gonna test and hope my gut it right. Hope u are coping ok with the 2ww x


----------



## beneathmywing

AfricaQueen -- I'm praying for you and will check tomorrow for hopefully some good news!!!!!!! fx!!!


----------



## KatBar

Louise &#8211; Yay for 18 follies. Sounds like it&#8217;s going well. I seem to be doing well too. Haven&#8217;t really asked how many follies there were, but they&#8217;ve said I am responding really well. The nurse said that if she were to guess (based on my scans/progress), she would say I should get about 18 eggs, maybe about 14 mature, and then 8-10 fertilised (all going well of course). My trigger will be tonight and then collection is this Friday &#8211; sounds like you and I could be mirroring each other perfectly still!

Africaqueen &#8211; I soooo hope you&#8217;re right and you are pregnant!!! Sending you much luck and sticky baby dust! Xoxox

Hi to everyone, and congrats on those who have got their BFPs! xo


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well ladies, I'm not sure what to think today. I got another positive test but I am having quite a bit of brown spotting. From what I've read, it's perfectly normal when you're on progesterone pessaries but still a little bit worried about it. This having babies thing isn't easy is it!! :-/


----------



## LoveSunshine

Did you test Africaqueen??


----------



## star25

Hi all 

Lovesunshine, glad to see another positive, spotting can be normal but could be best to check to put your mind at rest? Dont be worrying unnecessarily, hope all ok :)

Africaqueen, have you tested today? Glad its all sounding good, look forward to your update!

Katbar and Louise, glad all stimms going well, it's good you have each other as cycle buddies 

Melissa, well done on the 7 embies, will you be transferring 1 or 2?

Babydancing, definitely quality over quantity, hope you get a good number of blasts too! 

Trying, sending you lots of babydust for the 8th :)

Afm, waiting in for meds to be delivered today, CD31 and no signs of af though so going to pick up drinks for trial next week as running low and might ring to see if can scan amd check for cysts as may need provera again amd dont want to wait as long as last time, last night had some little stabbing pains in ovaries area so a bit suspicious!


----------



## africaqueen

Well i tested and... there is a 2nd line!!!!! it is very faint but pink and came up within 2 mins so even tho its faint a line is a line right??!! i am going to test again tomorrow morning but i think this must be a early bfp?? there would be no 2nd pink line there if i had no hcg in my system would there?? Ahhhhhh xxx


Sunshine- If its brown spotting its old blood so try not to worry(easier said than done, i know!) was your test stronger today? x


----------



## star25

Africaqueen thats brilliant news! Theres got to be hcg in system like you said yay!!
So happy for you xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaaah fabulous news!!!! Congratulations!! You must be so nervously excited 

I used a stupid blue dye Boots own test this morning and the line is still very much there but not particularly dark - very annoying. I am going in for a blood test this afternoon to confirm, I hope they tell me my beta, not sure how usual that is in Norway.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Congrats Africa, a line is defo a line at the end of the day. 

Sunshine I would not worry about brown spotting as others have said its old blood and good luck for beta.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

And star good luck with all your meds 

Afm. Second beta done and dusted now just gotta wait roughly 6hours for the results. Down side of a blood test x


----------



## LoveSunshine

6 hours?! Bloody hell, I hope I don't have to wait that long!! Why so long?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Because they do the blood test between 8am and 10am then ring with the results between half 3 and 4.30. The wait is a killer


----------



## star25

Thank you 19 , hope time flies by quick for you today!


----------



## DoxieLove

Great news africaqueen!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh my god that was traumatic. It took the nurse 4 attempts to get blood out of me, after the third attempt I nearly fainted and she got someone else in to do it!! I was literally sat there with my head between my knees and then had to go and lie down.

I won't find out the results until FRIDAY when I go back in for my second blood test to make sure it's doubling so I actually won't get my results until next week!!! Bought myself some more HPTs to cheer myself up lol!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

What how can they not tell you, ur gunna go into overdrive now that's unfair that you've to wait till Friday eeee and 4times thought I was bad with my 3today couldn't do a 4th my arms already bruised off 3 eeee well try not to think too much and good luck x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats AQ :) good luck with beta's ladies x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I think we'll get the first test results on Friday when I go back for my second test but I'll have to wait until at least Monday for the second lot of results because they close over the weekend.

I'm not worried, I just did another test and the line was darker :-D


----------



## melissaelaine

Congrats africaqueen!! Are you going to share a picture with us?? :)

And what a pain, Love! They hurt you and you have to wait.

I got the call from the nurse this morning and we're doing a 5-day transfer! There was no update on the embryos at all though, so I have no clue how many are still hanging in. I asked and she told me that the lab doesn't provide a report, they check and make an assessment as to how they're developing and if they're still developing well, they go for 5 days. So, I will get a call tomorrow with the transfer time.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Good luck Melissa!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww sunshine I guess that's a great sign then, I just think your clinic should be giving call backs the same day in a way. 

Melissa yey for a 5 day transfer, you are glad aint you? 

Africa I don't remember if iv already said congrats but I'm gunna say it again congrats &#128548; x

Afm I spoke to my nurse when I went bck for my repeat and I was asking if a low beta can indicated anything positive and of course like I expected she said that its a wide range for a reason just because the numbers low doesn't mean its a fail people just have slow implanters or slow rising beta but she did however highlight an interesting fact to me, a high beta is more common in multiples and those carrying girls and a low beta can be common in those carrying a boy. Out of interest has anyone else ever seen anything like this or heard this ?


----------



## LoveSunshine

I agree 19yrOld. I guess pregnancy has a lot of waiting involved in it so I'd best get used to it :-/


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Well i tested and... there is a 2nd line!!!!! it is very faint but pink and came up within 2 mins so even tho its faint a line is a line right??!! i am going to test again tomorrow morning but i think this must be a early bfp?? there would be no 2nd pink line there if i had no hcg in my system would there?? Ahhhhhh xxx
> 
> 
> Sunshine- If its brown spotting its old blood so try not to worry(easier said than done, i know!) was your test stronger today? x

Yayay!!!! Hope it's darker tomorrow!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

I've never heard that, 19yo! Interesting if it's true.

I am excited, but a little confused. My clinic's website says they generally do 3dt, so I just assumed we would transfer on day 3. Now, I know that a lot of the recent work indicates 5dt helps select the best embryos, but there is also a risk that none of the embryos will make it to day 5, which makes me nervous. I guess that if they don't make it to day 5, the odds that they would have turned into a BFP are slim, but still. Lots of thoughts running through my head.


----------



## star25

Oh poor you! Hope your feeling better, sure result will be great!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'd never heard of it before today now its intrigued me and my clinic said they did 3day but i had a 5 day . It might just be that it is an average sort of thing and most woman have 3 but some get a 5 x


----------



## melissaelaine

19yrOldGirl said:


> I'd never heard of it before today now its intrigued me and my clinic said they did 3day but i had a 5 day . It might just be that it is an average sort of thing and most woman have 3 but some get a 5 x

That's what I was thinking too. Maybe they don't want to create unrealistic expectations that you will have a 5 day, so they make sure to point out that most do 3 day? I know we have to try the doctors, but its so hard with no information!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm sure u will have a great rate and will get some top quality after all you've what 7 atm. I only retrieved 2eggs and both made day 5 and were good quality I had top quality put back


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well I got my beta results back, actually devastated that my hcg has actually just more then halved and is at 21.....


----------



## melissaelaine

19yrOldGirl said:


> Well I got my beta results back, actually devastated that my hcg has actually just more then halved and is at 21.....

:hugs: I am so sorry!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh no, oh my god I'm so so sorry. That is devastating news. Aw I can't even begin to know how you must be feeling, sending you huge hugs although I know it's not enough. So sorry :-(


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm actually doing ok atm cant say I will be once its sunk in completely but they wanna repeat again next week just for safe measures they reckon I'm gunna bleed In this next week but in all honestly I dnt even feel any signs of it. 

Thank you girls all I can say is I'm hoping for the best for all of yous if I cant have success I hope you all do, that will cheer me up haha 

Good luck girls don't give up hope xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm really scared girls, have been spotting the last couple of days and today it has gone from brown to pink :-( so worried about what it means...


----------



## melissaelaine

Love - I don't know what to say, other than call your RE? I know some spotting is normal, but I am sure it is really scary!


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> Well I got my beta results back, actually devastated that my hcg has actually just more then halved and is at 21.....

I'm so so so sorry hun!!! :(


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine said:


> I'm really scared girls, have been spotting the last couple of days and today it has gone from brown to pink :-( so worried about what it means...

I would call your re hun.. hope it's nothing serious!!


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry 19 , sending you huge and hope your being looked after xx


----------



## star25

Lovesunshine, I agree you should call someone to find out why, hope everythings ok xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I told the doctor about the spotting when I went in for my blood test so I guess I'll wait for the results on Friday...I took my last progesterone pessary earlier so may my cervix will stop being irritated. Hope it's that anyway...


----------



## melissaelaine

LoveSunshine said:


> Well I told the doctor about the spotting when I went in for my blood test so I guess I'll wait for the results on Friday...I took my last progesterone pessary earlier so may my cervix will stop being irritated. Hope it's that anyway...

Are you taking any other progesterone or are you done with the progesterone now? Here, we take progesterone well into the pregnancy. The 10th week sometimes, I think.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Sunshine I think maybe if it continues I would ring and get checked out too be sure and thank you girls, I just don't knw what went wrong the tests kept getting darker but then today been told my hcg went down was so confusing... Personally I feel that the trouble iv had with my mother in law has played a part maybe. She just winds me up and gets me so angry sometimes especially when she's trying to spread lies about me, but guess I'm not going to know. 

Anyone have any idea on a timescale for starting another go how long from a confirmed loss to taking the meds again, I know I'm going to need time to heal but its nice to feel focussed on something x


----------



## LoveSunshine

melissaelaine said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Well I told the doctor about the spotting when I went in for my blood test so I guess I'll wait for the results on Friday...I took my last progesterone pessary earlier so may my cervix will stop being irritated. Hope it's that anyway...
> 
> Are you taking any other progesterone or are you done with the progesterone now? Here, we take progesterone well into the pregnancy. The 10th week sometimes, I think.Click to expand...

The clinic we had the IVF done at only said for 2 weeks but I made the doc check my levels today so we'll know if it's low when I get my results on Friday. Hopefully he would then prescribe more if it's necessary. Fingers crossed! I've not had any more pink so far.


----------



## star25

Hopefully just the pessaries then lovesunshine, glad to hear the pink has stopped


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations, africaqueen - I'm glad it looks like it's finally your turn!

19, I'm so sorry :( I'm not sure how long you'll need to wait to try again, I think sometimes it depends on the clinic - some let you start pretty much straight away, others make you wait ages (I have a friend who is about to start her second cycle - 6 months after her first one! Her clinic insists on 6 months between cycles for NHS patients). Maybe speak to your clinic and see what they suggest xx

Lovesunshine, I hope the spotting isn't anything sinister and I'm glad the pink spotting has stopped. Hopefully you'll find out more on Friday and will be reassured :) I would call your clinic if it gets any worse though xx

AFM, I went back to work today. Everyone was lovely and so supportive, but I still feel so low :( very tearful and feeling so sad. I guess that's to be expected though. I just can't seem to drag myself out of it :(


----------



## louise31

So sorry 19yearold. Big hugs:hugs:Love sunshine you definitely need to speak to someone who can advise you from your clinic & try not to worry!
AFM I went for my scan today with special sonographer and I have a small polyp!! Well they are not 100% even now but they are quite sure. I also have 18+ follicles and am ready to trigger tonight at 10pm. They say that egg collection will go ahead as planned on Friday at 10am and while they are doing that they will check whether the suspected polyp is there and if it is then transfer will not happen this cycle and embryos frozen. I would then have to have a polypectomy before the embryos can be put back... I hope it disappears by egg collection but I very much doubt it:devil:I am not going to focus on polyp though as that is just a pain in the bum!!!!! I am going to focus my thoughts and energies on my great follicles and hopefully all the eggs that will be in them!!!:dance: A bit like kinder surprise!!!!:flasher:


----------



## star25

Hi louise31, good news on the follicles, your right not to focus on the polyp, it's irritating but those eggies are more important!
Good luck with EC xx


----------



## africaqueen

19yroldgirl- I am so sorry :( this is the problem with testing early i think. If we dont test early we would be none the wiser :( i hope you're ok x

Sunshine- It could be delayed implantation bleed. If its only light pink. Just keep your eye on it and i hope all ok x

Hi to all the gang. As regards sharing a pic of my faint bfp, pretty pointless tbh as my camera quality on my phone is crap and u cant see anything. Lol. Once the line gets stronger(hopefully) il post a pic xxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Is anyone else experiencing major constipation after ER? I certainly am. I have been doing everything I can think of to try to get things straightened out - fiber supplements, eating lots of fiber, even taking pericolace. I don't feel bad other than the constipation. Any suggestions?


----------



## star25

Make sure you drink lots of water and try eating some prunes or drinking prune juice, hope you feel better soon x


----------



## DoxieLove

19... very, very sorry to hear your news :( 

Louise: 
I too dealt with the polyp nightmare. I went in to have a surgery to get it taken out and they actually didn't take it out and just thought they did. 
I ended up having it removed when they did my egg retrieval. Mine was a very large polyp. 
We still went ahead with the embryo transfer 5 days later but I kind of wish we hadn't. I will never know if things would have gone differently if we had done a freeze all. I think getting the polyp out of there and then focusing on the embryo transfer later is a good idea even though you may have to wait a little. There is a lot of success with FET's. 

AQ: 
Hope your line gets darker tomorrow! 

Hi to the rest of the gang. I hope all you lovely ladies with failed cycles (like me) are hanging in there. I know it sucks!

Also good luck to everyone that is stimming or in the 2WW. I'm pulling for you!


----------



## trying4babies

melissaelaine said:


> Is anyone else experiencing major constipation after ER? I certainly am. I have been doing everything I can think of to try to get things straightened out - fiber supplements, eating lots of fiber, even taking pericolace. I don't feel bad other than the constipation. Any suggestions?

Andrews - they are liver salts google it ;-) . I used to take 4 tablespoons in water stir really quickly and throw back very fasr while its still bubbling.. it will work ;-)


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all.

Congrats to all with BFPS we all are waiting for our special moment ;-) 

Sorry to hear about low betas & BFN its heartbreaking when we've put in all the hard.work to get that shockin news.. we all need to stay.positive and encourage each other to keep going!!! we all want a baby more den ever so we'll go through any amount of pain to get these miracles 

Sunshine - sendin u babydust - its normal to worry. I think its awful u have to wait until Friday for results i wouldnt be happy about that at all... praying u have a sticky to stay & grow healthy xxxx also about ur pessarys (in ireland) we also use them four weeks into a pregnancy too so i would defo call them or check there website..

19Yrold - sorry to hear ur news...xx hugs to u hunni...

In my clinic they dont even offer beta testing but if i am pregnant ill be asking for a special request to have it done!!! 

Im currently 9dp6dt heading into my 10thday Thursday.... October 8th cant come quick enough...

Stressing a little... yesterday my official AF was due.. no sign at all today..so its still good news.. 

I think i might have got ONE symptom?? had a bubbles feelin in lower (middle) abdomen... wud anyone know if that means anything??

babydust to all


----------



## KatBar

19  Like the other girls, I am really sorry to see the update with your beta! I cant imagine how disappointed and sad you must feel :(. Rest up and go easy on yourself! Xo

Louise  Thats so annoying about the polyp!!! I really hope it disappears for you too! Good luck with your egg collection! Xo

Africaqueen  Thats super exciting about the faint BFP. Given your feelings, I really think this must be it! Congrats hun :)! Xo

Sorry if I have missed anyone! I hope everyone is doing ok, and those that have got BFNs are talking the time out to grieve and recover! xo


----------



## africaqueen

This mornings test xxx

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141002_002.jpg


----------



## KatBar

Africaqueen that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! Xo


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you! we are in complete shock! after so much heartache an so many fails, honestly cannot believe it! <3 xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aaaaaaaahhhhh so happy for you Africaqueen!!!! This is it!! Congrats!!


----------



## star25

Congratulations! So happy for you, great pic! Xx


----------



## trying4babies

Congrats africaqueen BFP happy for u hunni xxx


----------



## trying4babies

I just got my bfp 10dp6dt


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Congrats girls wishing you loads of luck for the future x


----------



## star25

Congratulations trying4babies, more great news! Xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

No fricking way!!! Aaaah congrats to you too!!


----------



## trying4babies

Im shocked really am.. i started crying looking at the test i just cant believe it... the bubble feeling yesterday obviously ment something... yay ;-)

Its an early test 10dp6dt but its weird cause i feel crampy


----------



## melissaelaine

I love seeing all the success! How encouraging!! Congrats to all!


----------



## trying4babies

Thanks for all the lovely congrats im so hapoy and wishing all BFP'S to u all.. xxxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Congrats on all the BFP. It really is very encouraging!


----------



## melissaelaine

:wave: Good morning all! Just got the call from our nurse. 5 day transfer will be tomorrow at 9 a.m.! I'm so excited! I wish I had more information about how the embryos are doing. We've heard nothing since day 1 when they told us 7. But, the fact that they are taking us to day 5 has to be a good sign, right??


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> This mornings test xxx
> 
> https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141002_002.jpg

Yayayayayay so happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

trying4babies said:


> I just got my bfp 10dp6dt

Awesome news!!!!!


----------



## PrincessBree

melissaelaine said:


> :wave: Good morning all! Just got the call from our nurse. 5 day transfer will be tomorrow at 9 a.m.! I'm so excited! I wish I had more information about how the embryos are doing. We've heard nothing since day 1 when they told us 7. But, the fact that they are taking us to day 5 has to be a good sign, right??

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you ? I am due to have day 5 transfer Saturday morning and I cannot wait! We have 13 embryos they are putting one back in really praying embryo sticks xx


----------



## melissaelaine

PrincessBree said:


> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Good morning all! Just got the call from our nurse. 5 day transfer will be tomorrow at 9 a.m.! I'm so excited! I wish I had more information about how the embryos are doing. We've heard nothing since day 1 when they told us 7. But, the fact that they are taking us to day 5 has to be a good sign, right??
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join you ? I am due to have day 5 transfer Saturday morning and I cannot wait! We have 13 embryos they are putting one back in really praying embryo sticks xxClick to expand...

Welcome! We can endure the ttw together!


----------



## PrincessBree

melissaelaine said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaelaine said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Good morning all! Just got the call from our nurse. 5 day transfer will be tomorrow at 9 a.m.! I'm so excited! I wish I had more information about how the embryos are doing. We've heard nothing since day 1 when they told us 7. But, the fact that they are taking us to day 5 has to be a good sign, right??
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join you ? I am due to have day 5 transfer Saturday morning and I cannot wait! We have 13 embryos they are putting one back in really praying embryo sticks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome! We can endure the ttw together!Click to expand...

Yes!!I have spent most of the journey talking to folks that don't really understand the whole process!

I keep wondering how I'm gonna get through tww without testing early lol is this your first cycle


----------



## melissaelaine

PrincessBree said:


> Yes!!I have spent most of the journey talking to folks that don't really understand the whole process!
> 
> I keep wondering how I'm gonna get through tww without testing early lol is this your first cycle

Oh, I know how you feel about testing early. I am one of those people that likes to know the ending to the book before reading it. I love spoilers. But I really don't know whether I want to test or not. On one hand, I feel like it will help me prepare for a negative result. On the other hand, it may get me excited for nothing. I am tentatively telling myself I am not going to test. We'll see how well I do.

This is my first cycle. You?


----------



## PrincessBree

melissaelaine said:


> PrincessBree said:
> 
> 
> Yes!!I have spent most of the journey talking to folks that don't really understand the whole process!
> 
> I keep wondering how I'm gonna get through tww without testing early lol is this your first cycle
> 
> Oh, I know how you feel about testing early. I am one of those people that likes to know the ending to the book before reading it. I love spoilers. But I really don't know whether I want to test or not. On one hand, I feel like it will help me prepare for a negative result. On the other hand, it may get me excited for nothing. I am tentatively telling myself I am not going to test. We'll see how well I do.
> 
> This is my first cycle. You?Click to expand...

I'm not sure but if u test too early could it show up as a false positive ?

Yes its my first time :) it has been better then I expected..the only real problem I have had is pain after the egg retrieval which I wasn't expecting. Apart from that I have been doing pretty good how about you how has the journey been for you x .


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- HUGE congrats to you too hun! this thread is starting to be lucky! x

Melissa- Good luck for transfer tomorrow! you will soon be pupo! x

Princess- welcome and good luck for transfer x


----------



## melissaelaine

PrincessBree said:


> I'm not sure but if u test too early could it show up as a false positive ?
> 
> Yes its my first time :) it has been better then I expected..the only real problem I have had is pain after the egg retrieval which I wasn't expecting. Apart from that I have been doing pretty good how about you how has the journey been for you x .

You could get a false positive if the HCG trigger is still in your system, depending on when you test. You could also get a positive, but then when you do your beta, it could be negative if the pregnancy didn't stick. 

It's actually been a bit easier than I anticipated. The shots haven't been as horrible as I expected. I didn't have too much pain with my retrieval. I have just been constipated since then though. Sorry, TMI. :)


----------



## star25

Good luck Melissa and princess for transfers, hope your 2wws fly by and you get your bfps!


----------



## trying4babies

Good luck to everyone for BFP's


----------



## Mumdadandb

Hello Ladies! Can I join?
congratulations to all those who got their BFPs!! H &H 9 months to you all!
I'm day 1 of my tww. TTC #2 FET cyle, transfered 2 perfect embies yesterday hoping for my forever miracle baby to complete our family.
This thread is lucky...fx'd for everyone


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome mumdad ad good luck for your 2ww xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Mumdadandb said:


> Hello Ladies! Can I join?
> congratulations to all those who got their BFPs!! H &H 9 months to you all!
> I'm day 1 of my tww. TTC #2 FET cyle, transfered 2 perfect embies yesterday hoping for my forever miracle baby to complete our family.
> This thread is lucky...fx'd for everyone

Welcome!! Sending lots of luck your way!!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well ladies my first beta was 39...second bloods taken today and they said I could call after 2.30pm and see what the result is.

I am freaking out today, I passed what looked like a clot this morning :-( so I'm not holding out much hope. It's just awful and DH is away for the weekend so I've got no one to get comfort from :-(


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Sunshine, i know its so hard but try and stay calm until you know your 2nd Beta result. I think this is the one prob with us all testing so early, the stress that goes with it :( i am feeling very nervous about testing with a digital tomorrow for OTD as tested again this morning and it was as faint as positive as yesterdays... Have you used a CB digital? cos think they measure at 50miu so you could use one today and if it says pregnant you know your level has increased from 39? xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I used a digital yesterday and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks (and that was OTD so not early) so I guess it will have increased. But today the bleeding is NOT looking good. It's like my normal period but without the pain. I don't know what to think.


----------



## africaqueen

Ok. Just try and take it easy and see what the beta says. I know how awful this is. I had this at 5wks with my 1st pregnancy which sadly turned out to be a ectopic. I was bleeding with no pain then too :( truly hope it is just a hormone imbalance but sadly at this early stage there is nothing we can do except wait and see :(
Sending tons of sticky vibes to you and please let us know asap xxx


----------



## louise31

Hi ladies!
Just a quickie! I have just come round after ER and apparently I have a good number of eggs retrieved. Just waiting to see the consultant about definite number and whether I have that polyp which means we will have to freeze any embryos. Feeling ok though. Hope all you ladies are well. Will catch up with you all properly later xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I just did a Clearblue Digital and it came up with Pregnant so that is giving me some hope because they only pick up at 50ml so that means my numbers should have gone up from 39 on Wednesday...


----------



## trying4babies

Sorry bout that news... i hope everything is alright hun, the worst thing to do is to panic but its easier said than done.. Did u call about ur clot?? cud be meds causing that, happened to me..had ohss.. hope u get a great beta update hun. .. we dont do betas here at all, we go by pregnancy tests.. ive never ever had a positive ever.. dont be worrying xxx will be waiting on ur news x


----------



## trying4babies

Africaqueen.. are u due to get a beta test?? xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Second beta is 67 which is apparently completely normal... hmm, why all the bleeding then?!


----------



## trying4babies

Thats great news..
id defo ask about the bleeding just to check ur ok xx


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- FAB news! get some rest now and good luck for your call tomorrow x

Sunshine- Your beta has risen which is good, but it has not doubled so just keep your eye on the situation. Wishing u lots of sticky vibes. x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well it's pretty close to, there was only 44 hours between tests... but yes, I am keeping realistic.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Going by this it is just about nearly average...


----------



## africaqueen

Tryingforbabies- No we don't have betas at my clinic. So just a 3wk wait for a scan. Lol x

Sunshine- I am sorry if i sounded negative. i didnt mean to, and i am not being. I just get scared of beta's not fully doubling as my first ectopic did not fully double and i remember the out of hours gp (before i was diagnosed) telling me that beta's should at least double. With my 2nd one my beta's doubled fantastically and my friend who had a normal pregnancy (with spotting) had a very slow rising beta an her daughter is 10 now so it really is anyones guess as to how our pregnancies will go this early on but i truly hope and pray we both get to stop worrying an enjoy the early stages x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, don't worry, I'm ok. I don't really believe I can still be pregnant, I've had pretty much typical period blood today although I've been sitting a lot so it's only ever gone in the loo, not in a pad (sorry for TMI!). Why is everything so bloody difficult?! Grrrr. If the blood continues tomorrow I will go to the local hospital and see if I can get a scan, just to put my mind at rest.


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- I know your scared but some women do have a bleed in early pregnancy and are fine! some women bleed throughout! I hope that all will be ok. Please keep me updated. I want us both to be in June bugs moaning about morning sickness and back ache very soon! Pleease god. xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Sunshine dont worry to much.. did u see my msgs to u about polyp?? keep positive hun xxx 

Africaqueen id love to check my betas tho.. like myself have to have a scan, roughly end of October  cant wait lol;-)

I am quite sick today very queasy.. thats a few days now..... headaches too.. off to sleep zzzzz try get myself better


----------



## LoveSunshine

Nooooo? Where did you write that??


----------



## africaqueen

Babies- I know! its gonna be a long wait for us for the scans! lol. Its a wait i feel very lucky to have after all this time though ;) I have also felt sickly today. Gonna start making tea soon an have a relax in front of the tele tonight! ha xxx


----------



## melissaelaine

Best of luck, Love!! I really hope this is just a slow riser for you!

Just got home from the transfer and it went well! We had 2 "gorgeous" blastocysts ready today. (We didn't get into the details of grading. I wish I had asked, but was just so mesmerized to see the picture of it!) We transferred one and they will freeze the other. I have 2 more that "may" make it to freezing tomorrow, but 3 others that likely won't. I am really pleased with these results. The embryologist and the RE both seemed really pleased with the quality of the blast that we transferred, so I am just really praying and hoping that it keeps growing and attaches!! Here is a picture:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## africaqueen

Aww congrats on being pupo Melissa! welcome to the madness of the 2ww! good luck xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Best of luck, Love!! I really hope this is just a slow riser for you!
> 
> Just got home from the transfer and it went well! We had 2 "gorgeous" blastocysts ready today. (We didn't get into the details of grading. I wish I had asked, but was just so mesmerized to see the picture of it!) We transferred one and they will freeze the other. I have 2 more that "may" make it to freezing tomorrow, but 3 others that likely won't. I am really pleased with these results. The embryologist and the RE both seemed really pleased with the quality of the blast that we transferred, so I am just really praying and hoping that it keeps growing and attaches!! Here is a picture:

Congrats hun on being pupo!.. what a beautiful blast!! Sending lots of luck your way<3


----------



## louise31

Congratulations melissa!!
Well we got 21 eggs!!!! I can't believe it compared to the 3 we got a year ago!!! Just praying they fertilise. The embryologist is due to ring in the morning. In quite a lot of discomfort tonight so trying to relax and let my body heal. I definitely have a polyp so any embryos will have to be frozen and we have an appointment to discuss the polyp removal etc... on wednesday.


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies,

It's lovely to have some good news in here, congrats to everyone who's been lucky enough to get off this nasty infertility train and start the next phase of your journey :) I'm so sorry to everyone who's had bad news :(

We had our follow up appointment this afternoon. Our consultant said he doesn't know why my lining was thin or if it will happen again (which is fair enough, I guess). He's going to write to my dr and recommend that I'm referred for a hysteroscopy to have a look at my uterus to see if there are any obvious problems. There will be a bit of a wait on the nhs, so we're going to go ahead with an FET in the meantime and see if we can get my lining to thicken. We could wait until after the hysteroscopy, but I don't want to wait and then find out there's nothing wrong and we've waited for nothing.

We have our chat and plan appointment on 22 October. I'm really disappointed in myself because I've gained some weight during this cycle and my bmi has gone back up over 30 :( our consultant almost didn't let us book our chat and plan, because apparently it's policy that you can't book a chat and plan for an nhs cycle unless you meet all nhs criteria... Which I currently don't :( but in order for us to fit another cycle in before Christmas, we have to have our chat and plan before my next period, which is due around 30 October. Luckily, our consultant bent the rules for us, because I'm certain I can get my bmi back below 30 before the 22nd, so he allowed us to book the appointment (the condition was that we book it close to the end of the month because if we booked it for next week, I'd have no hope of dropping enough weight in time) and if I get on the scales at that appointment and my bmi is still above 30, we'll be sent away and I'll only have myself to blame.

I knew I'd gained a little bit of weight, but didn't expect it to be as much as it was :( so I'm back on the diet tomorrow! It's definitely doable. He worked out my bmi wrong and said it had gone up to 32. I sounded very confident saying I could do it, but even I was worried about having to drop 2 bmi points in less than 3 weeks! But then, on our way home, I worked out my bmi using an app (rather than the paper chart he used) and my bmi is actually only 30.8, so not quite as bad.

I'm still not sure how I feel about having another cycle before Christmas. If we do, it'll be tight. Transfer would probably be early to mid December, which mean OTD would be pretty close to Christmas... I'm just not sure if I want that kind of stress around Christmas if it doesn't work. But I definitely don't want the option taken away from me until I've had time to think about it, which is why I wanted to fit the chat and plan in this month.

We've got a lot to think about!


----------



## africaqueen

Louise- WOW! 21 eggies! take it easy and good luck! x

Ostara- I had to get my weight down for our NHS cycles which is hard when your sad and feeling low but i managed it and since last yr i have lost 4 stone an think that made a big difference to this cycle. Good luck x

Well ladies, i am a bag of nerves about OTD tomorrow! i know i already got my positive but scared incase it does not reflect tomorrow. I have a CB digital waiting and i shall be up early to do it! please wish me luck. i am so scared xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Good luck Africa xxx ;-) mak3 sure u pop a photo up too..

Sunshine i think its on this thread, there were a couple of pages bak x


----------



## melissaelaine

*Louise* - Congrats on 21 eggs!! That's great. Can't wait to hear about fertilization!

*Ostara* - You can lose the weight! I was in the same position as you and was able to do it. I did a juice fast for a few days when the appointment was drawing near and had some room to spare!

*Africa* - Good luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mumdadandb

LoveSunshine said:


> Second beta is 67 which is apparently completely normal... hmm, why all the bleeding then?!

Hi LoveSunshine, try not to worry I know its easier said than done but stress will only make things worse. I bled during my pregnancy and each time I ran to the ER just to see the baby all snuggled in breathing fine. Bleeding is just one of those things we go through but not to worry, if theres no cramping then its still good news. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## star25

Mellisa, good luck for the 2ww x

Louise31, great news, you must be so pleased :)

Ostara, you have got alot to think about and I'm sure you will get your bmi down as needed, if you don't want to wait then go for it and plan a quiet Xmas for you and dh and concentrate on yourself 

Lovesunshine, how are you? 

Africaqueen, wishing you luck though you wont need it!


----------



## africaqueen

The words i sometimes doubted we would ever see, but i knew one day we would as i always had faith <3 we are over the moon! booked in for 1st scan on 23rd of this mth. Sooo surreal and such a wonderful start to October! xxx

https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg


----------



## trying4babies

Ostara84 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's lovely to have some good news in here, congrats to everyone who's been lucky enough to get off this nasty infertility train and start the next phase of your journey :) I'm so sorry to everyone who's had bad news :(
> 
> We had our follow up appointment this afternoon. Our consultant said he doesn't know why my lining was thin or if it will happen again (which is fair enough, I guess). He's going to write to my dr and recommend that I'm referred for a hysteroscopy to have a look at my uterus to see if there are any obvious problems. There will be a bit of a wait on the nhs, so we're going to go ahead with an FET in the meantime and see if we can get my lining to thicken. We could wait until after the hysteroscopy, but I don't want to wait and then find out there's nothing wrong and we've waited for nothing.
> 
> We have our chat and plan appointment on 22 October. I'm really disappointed in myself because I've gained some weight during this cycle and my bmi has gone back up over 30 :( our consultant almost didn't let us book our chat and plan, because apparently it's policy that you can't book a chat and plan for an nhs cycle unless you meet all nhs criteria... Which I currently don't :( but in order for us to fit another cycle in before Christmas, we have to have our chat and plan before my next period, which is due around 30 October. Luckily, our consultant bent the rules for us, because I'm certain I can get my bmi back below 30 before the 22nd, so he allowed us to book the appointment (the condition was that we book it close to the end of the month because if we booked it for next week, I'd have no hope of dropping enough weight in time) and if I get on the scales at that appointment and my bmi is still above 30, we'll be sent away and I'll only have myself to blame.
> 
> I knew I'd gained a little bit of weight, but didn't expect it to be as much as it was :( so I'm back on the diet tomorrow! It's definitely doable. He worked out my bmi wrong and said it had gone up to 32. I sounded very confident saying I could do it, but even I was worried about having to drop 2 bmi points in less than 3 weeks! But then, on our way home, I worked out my bmi using an app (rather than the paper chart he used) and my bmi is actually only 30.8, so not quite as bad.
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about having another cycle before Christmas. If we do, it'll be tight. Transfer would probably be early to mid December, which mean OTD would be pretty close to Christmas... I'm just not sure if I want that kind of stress around Christmas if it doesn't work. But I definitely don't want the option taken away from me until I've had time to think about it, which is why I wanted to fit the chat and plan in this month.
> 
> We've got a lot to think about!

Dont worry about it.. i was in the same position as you going for my cycle.. if you have 3wks you'll be able to lose 4.5 lbs.. honestly im sure youll do anything to make sure your able to go for ur fet.. i used myfitnesspal app and its brilliant you can eat what you want but need to add in the calories.. believe me it does work xxx


----------



## trying4babies

africaqueen said:


> The words i sometimes doubted we would ever see, but i knew one day we would as i always had faith <3 we are over the moon! booked in for 1st scan on 23rd of this mth. Sooo surreal and such a wonderful start to October! xxx
> 
> https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg

Yay so happy its like a clearblue is a true confirmation lol delighted for u xx


----------



## Ostara84

Congratulations, africaqueen! So happy for you after everything you've been through!

I will definitely get my bmi down. I lost 3st on the cambridge diet before being referred for ivf and now I'm going to do exante to get my bmi down in time for our chat and plan.

I have woken up this morning feeling quite low. I stupidly thought that I would feel better after our follow up appointment, but I'm still feeling very sad. I guess this is one of those things that's just takes a while :(


----------



## star25

Congratulations again Africaqueen! So happy to see that xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

africaqueen said:


> The words i sometimes doubted we would ever see, but i knew one day we would as i always had faith <3 we are over the moon! booked in for 1st scan on 23rd of this mth. Sooo surreal and such a wonderful start to October! xxx
> 
> https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg

Just wonderful


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies x

Sunshine- How are you doing? x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I don't know really. Still bleeding. Don't feel pregnant. Alone as DH is away. I guess I feel pretty crap actually!! Thanks for asking xx


----------



## louise31

Africaqueen HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you xx
I received the call from the embryologist at about 11am to say that out of the 21 eggs retrieved 16 were mature enough and 8 fertilised!!! She said that they are aiming for freezing the embryos on Thursday or wednesday. Its a waiting game now.... fingers crossed they make it. Got to see the consultant on Wednesday regarding removing the polyp.


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Sunshine:hugs: I know its awful but wait and see. It is not that rare for women to bleed in early pregnancy but i understand how terrified you are. Shame that dh is away too. Do you have family or friends around you there? As regards feeling pregnant, most women dont until later on so dont take too much note of that. x

Louise- FAB! Should get a few frosties from that lil lot ;) good luck x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> The words i sometimes doubted we would ever see, but i knew one day we would as i always had faith <3 we are over the moon! booked in for 1st scan on 23rd of this mth. Sooo surreal and such a wonderful start to October! xxx
> 
> https://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/habeeb80/WP_20141004_001.jpg

So so happy for you!!!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you beneath. Never give up. It can be a long hard road but often worth it in the end <3 xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Huge congratulations Africa :) Hope it's twins ;) 

I am on day 4 of stimms and my tummy is starting to bloat. Right ovary also 'aches' and thighs are bruising lovely. I have a scan on Tuesday and hope some follies are developing. Left ovary did better than right last time. x


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey all, just an update from me, went to the doctors this morning, took them 6 attempts to get blood this time so of course I nearly fainted again :-/ anyway, doctor said it didn't look good but we have to wait and see what the blood test says, should get results by 2.30. Still bleeding today and my temperature has dropped so really not holding out any hope. So gutted but I know we can try again. In the mean time we're going to book a trip to Las Vegas I think.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## star25

So sorry lovesunshine, really hope everything is ok though and it's just one of those unexplained bleeds that some ladies have, is dh home now? Hope your not alone xx

Babydancing, good luck for tomorrow's scan :) moving along quickly for you now

Louise, thats great news about the eggs, hope polyp removal goes well, so will you be doing fet? Sorry I cant keep up sometimes! Laptops been slow too so on phone 

Africaqueen, how are you? Hope its twins too! 

Afme I called clinic today, going in thurs for scan as CD36 and no sign of af, if all ok I will tmake provera again and when get af can start stimming if all ok and no cysts! Praying it is as im sp impatient now!

How is everyone else? Hope your all feeling well xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

He's not home until tonight :-( so I'm on my own. I'm ok really except for feeling sick and faint, hopefully that will pass.

Hope AF comes for you soon!!


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies, I am devastated.
Did the last test i had in the cupboard this morning which was a IC and it was negative. Convinced it was a dud so got dh to go to tesco to get one of their own brand and that shows such a faint pink line it is barely there :(
Absolutely broken. The tears wont stop. I have had more than i can take.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I don't know what to say. There's still time for it to be ok, you're not bleeding or anything are you??


----------



## trying4babies

Sunshine hoping for amazing news for u later today. Xxx i cant imagine how u are feeling especially waitin on bloods xx did u test again whilst bleedin to see if it shows ur pregnant??

Africaqueen - if its showing a line ur still pregnant. I took another clear blue test on Saturday and still pregnant...

I think because of waiting so long that we overstress ourselves and think the worst. All we can do is wait and see what happens....

I thought id see more great news.. dying to share my news of my scan.date but feel terrible because of the way things are going for u both 

Sending love to u all xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am so angry right now! Blood taken this morning, thought I'd get the results today but because of my stupid surgery closing at 3pm I have to wait until tomorrow to find out. So upset at another night of waiting :-(

You are allowed to share your news hun xx


----------



## trying4babies

LoveSunshine said:


> I am so angry right now! Blood taken this morning, thought I'd get the results today but because of my stupid surgery closing at 3pm I have to wait until tomorrow to find out. So upset at another night of waiting :-(
> 
> You are allowed to share your news hun xx

Thats awful sunshine. As if u cannot stress out and now have to wait til tomoro :-( im gona say a prayer for u hunni 
Did u test again??


----------



## melissaelaine

:hugs: Thinking of all of you ladies!

*Africaqueen*- keep holding on! It's not over until AF is here!

*Love*- I am so sorry that you have to wait another night! Try to do something relaxing to take your mind off of it. Easier said then done, I know.

*Trying*- I am so happy for you!! Don't feel bad for being excited, your success today may be someone else's success next cycle!! 

Here's a little update on me: I am currently 3dp5dt and feel nothing. I think that's normal, though. I've been a little crampy, but think that may just be related to the PIO or constipation issues I've been dealing with. I think I have a bit of a yeast infection. Thank you, antibiotics! We traveled to Kentucky this weekend to be with my family. I talked to the doctor about it on friday at my transfer and he had absolutely no hesitations about me going. So, that made me feel a lot better. I was glad I was there. It was sad, but it was also good for us all to be together. We laughed a lot. I got to love on my nieces. It was good.

Also, I got the update from my nurse on the rest of the embryos: we have three frozen!! They froze the one that was looking good on friday and then on saturday, they froze 2 others. I am so pleased with that result. It is comforting knowing that we have some options before moving on to another IVF round.


----------



## trying4babies

melissaelaine said:


> :hugs: Thinking of all of you ladies!
> 
> *Africaqueen*- keep holding on! It's not over until AF is here!
> 
> *Love*- I am so sorry that you have to wait another night! Try to do something relaxing to take your mind off of it. Easier said then done, I know.
> 
> *Trying*- I am so happy for you!! Don't feel bad for being excited, your success today may be someone else's success next cycle!!
> 
> Here's a little update on me: I am currently 3dp5dt and feel nothing. I think that's normal, though. I've been a little crampy, but think that may just be related to the PIO or constipation issues I've been dealing with. I think I have a bit of a yeast infection. Thank you, antibiotics! We traveled to Kentucky this weekend to be with my family. I talked to the doctor about it on friday at my transfer and he had absolutely no hesitations about me going. So, that made me feel a lot better. I was glad I was there. It was sad, but it was also good for us all to be together. We laughed a lot. I got to love on my nieces. It was good.
> 
> Also, I got the update from my nurse on the rest of the embryos: we have three frozen!! They froze the one that was looking good on friday and then on saturday, they froze 2 others. I am so pleased with that result. It is comforting knowing that we have some options before moving on to another IVF round.

Thanks melissa it is true about BFPs for everyone else.. i used to love hearing about them as it always gave me.hope.. this time round i wasnt expecting it to work but still poas a lot and i didnt stress out, i relaxed and took it easy. I much prefered fet.. still on meds now until November.. scan is soob too. October 22nd :happydance::hugs: 

I tested on 10dp6dt and was very very faint so keep hope amd stock up on prego tests lol i was cramping too, its implantation id say.. xx ill be looking forward to ur news BFPS Nice u cud travel too, keeps ur mind off it. xx


----------



## melissaelaine

*Trying*- I can't remember, did you do a beta test or just an HPT? I have been trying to figure out whether I am going to do an HPT. My beta is scheduled for 10/13. I am typically the kind of person that can't stand to not know how something ends. I like to skip to the end of a book, I like to read spoilers online for my tv shows. I just can't stand surprises. But for some reason this time, I don't want to know. I think I am afraid it is going to be a BFN, so I am just content to stay in this state of not knowing and acting like I am pregnant? But, I also don't love the idea of finding out from the nurse and being in shock if it is a negative. I think we've decided to test the morning of my beta, just so I am prepared.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've done over 14 pregnancy tests lol! I haven't tested because it would probably still show as pregnant even if I'm not so I'll just have to wait until tomorrow. It's torture.

Congrats Melissa, sounds good! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## trying4babies

Surely dif ur bleeding 4days it wud show.if u are pregnant. The hcg may be gone so i wud defo try to keep positive... these times i wish i was a doctor to give pro advice.. mayb google might have answers??

lots of hugs xx


----------



## trying4babies

LoveSunshine said:


> I've done over 14 pregnancy tests lol! I haven't tested because it would probably still show as pregnant even if I'm not so I'll just have to wait until tomorrow. It's torture.
> 
> Congrats Melissa, sounds good! Fingers crossed for you

Check this thread out sunshine xxx 

Bleeding - Positive outcomes please


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. I am going to try and stay positive even though things are not seeming good. A line is still a line although faint. I have to keep hopeful right? Iv had no bleeding or bad cramps etc, my nipples are still sore, my sense of smell is still amazing and i still have metallic taste in my mouth. Bought another cb digital and will test in the morning. Terrified. x

Babies- Aww your scan is the day before mine all being well with us both x

Sunshine- All this waiting and uncertainty is horrendous! i truly hope we both get good results and some peace of mind very soon x


----------



## LoveSunshine

I've asked DH to bring a test home with him, just because of all the uncertainty... So we'll see. Thinking of you AQ xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Sunshine! when is dh home?? Hope to god we both get positives! is he getting you a cb digital again? I read the leaflet and cb digi pick up 25miu but so do internet cheapies so cant understand why i got such a faint line on a IC you could barely see it, then a BFP on the cb digital... does not make sense xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

I'm not sure. I kind of want him to get one with a high threshold so if I'm not still pregnant it will say it. He'll be home about 8.40pm my time, 7.40pm UK time.

IC's can be dodgy tho, maybe it was just a dodgy one?


----------



## trying4babies

Africa its a late birthday present for me.. birthday is the monday scan on 5he Wednesday ;-) 

My pregnancy tests were the cheap ones done them 10dp6dt and been doin clear blue up until Saturday 

Im sure you both will still have bfps... dont worry because stressing out will make it worse and positive thoughts are way better than negatives xx lots of hugs to u xx


----------



## Mumdadandb

Africaqueen..please stop worrying, you are pregnant and you have no reason to believe different. Some of us need to stay away from the tests for a while and just relax...no matter how much we test, what will be will definitely be.

AFM I'm 5dp5dt today and I'm sooo eager to test but I'm terrified. With my last pregnancy I had vivid dreams and now I'm having those again so that gives me hope. I'm constipated and like you Melissa I might have yeast two which makes me so uncomfortable...mild itching and this celery smell in my pea, so disgusting! anyone had this before?
Can I use monistat or creams? someone please help


----------



## africaqueen

Thinking of you Sunshine an wishing you lots of luck for testing.
Hope to god tomorrows digital says pregnant and then i wont be testing again. i will relish every moment and look forward to my scan xxx


----------



## star25

Africaqueen, alot of ics are rubbish amd probably dont have alot of dye in them and if urine was less concentrated it probably wouldnt show a decent line even though you are pregnant, try not to stress, you still have a line and all your symptoms are good 
Lovesunshine, its bad they are making you wait til tomoro, glad dh will be back with you tonight

Trying, good news on the scan date! 

Melissa, it's a good idea to wait for otd, I was thinking the same ( for if I get to your stage!) that I wouldnt want to test early, rather wait and believe that it's still possible for as long as possible, then test on otd so I'm prepared as if negative dont want to be told this by a nurse or anyone 
Good luck for you and mumdad!


----------



## melissaelaine

Mumdadandb said:


> Africaqueen..please stop worrying, you are pregnant and you have no reason to believe different. Some of us need to stay away from the tests for a while and just relax...no matter how much we test, what will be will definitely be.
> 
> AFM I'm 5dp5dt today and I'm sooo eager to test but I'm terrified. With my last pregnancy I had vivid dreams and now I'm having those again so that gives me hope. I'm constipated and like you Melissa I might have yeast two which makes me so uncomfortable...mild itching and this celery smell in my pea, so disgusting! anyone had this before?
> Can I use monistat or creams? someone please help

I asked my nurse about it, and she said to first try lathering plain yogurt externally, letting it sit for about 15 minutes, then rinsing. If that doesn't work, she said that I could use monistat cream externally, but she wanted me to try the yogurt first.


----------



## trying4babies

Natural yogurt is just as good... an6 prescription meds or over the counter meds can interact with unborn baby.. was scientifically proven, recently learned this in college xxx id rather u had peace of mind xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I have just called docs, explained i am losing my mind and they have agreed to do a beta tomorrow and repeat few days later. xxx


----------



## trying4babies

Ah thats great news, put ur mind at ease tomoro  xx keep us all posted hun x


----------



## africaqueen

Thx hun. Just hope it does put my mind at ease and doesnt show up somethings wrong... these early weeks are a nightmare for us all. Just hope all of us who are pregnant manage to stay that way xxx


----------



## trying4babies

https://www.institutobernabeu.com/foro/en/2014/03/05/first-pregnancy-scan-after-ivf-treatment/

I found this which has helped me ease a bit too... 

My official day for testing is tomoro but im not worrying at all. Ive the symptoms and a couple of positive tests... itsv5he forums that worry me.. all the worry gets overwhelming.. its hard to to read them tho


----------



## LoveSunshine

I am very bored of bleeding now. Still stupidly hanging on to the hope that it's not been a miscarriage even tho I don't feel pregnant. Gah.


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Its not stupid! its natural to cling onto hope. Its all we have right now! hope an pray we are both ok! xxx


----------



## Mumdadandb

Mumdadandb said:


> I asked my nurse about it, and she said to first try lathering plain yogurt externally, letting it sit for about 15 minutes, then rinsing. If that doesn't work, she said that I could use monistat cream externally, but she wanted me to try the yogurt first.

Thank you Melissa. I've been consuming yoghurt everyday for 2 days now, I'll try applying it externally and see how that goes

My symptoms right now..I have headaches and feel so tired. This could be something good. I might just give in and test tomorrow


----------



## star25

When is otd mumdad? 

Glad your going to get peace of mind Africaqueen, you don't need the worry

Lovesunshine, are you cramping? Praying everythings ok for you xx


----------



## africaqueen

Star- OTD- Official test date. I hope and pray i do get peace of mind and not devastation following tomorrows tests. I am terrified x


----------



## LoveSunshine

No cramping here just lots and lots of blood :-/

But HUBBY is home!! Woo hoo!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah hun im so glad hubby is home with you. Are you going to test now? xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Love- glad your hubby is home and keeping everything crossed for you x

AQ- Best of luck with the beta. I am keeping every hope alive for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

AQ -- Good luck, hun. I am praying hard for you!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Beneath- Thanks hun. I am terrified xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Beneath- Thanks hun. I am terrified xxx

Stay positive!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Just stalking you lovely ladies and sending lots of love and :hugs: praying for miracles for you xxxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey well my HCG yesterday was 15 so that's it really.

I'll be back next April to try again but in the mean time keeping an eye on this thread.

Good luck everyone! And thanks so much for your support :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- I am so sorry :( just remember its early days in your IVF journey and im sure you will get that sticky bfp soon xx

AFM- Did my cb digital and it says pregnant thank god so i have threw out the crappy cheapie tests!! never putting myself through that again! I have docs appt this morning to have beta done and i pray the levels are good :) xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Love- I am so sorry and sending big hugs your way. x

AQ- everything crossed for your beta. x

AFM, follicle scan is at 12 today. My tummy is sore and bloated and my legs are getting so restless. I wonder if it's because they take 4 injections a day and had enough after a week?

My right foot is also numb around the outside from previous spinal operations, so right leg gets particularly hypersensitive. The joys eh ;) xx


----------



## trying4babies

LoveSunshine said:


> Hey well my HCG yesterday was 15 so that's it really.
> 
> I'll be back next April to try again but in the mean time keeping an eye on this thread.
> 
> Good luck everyone! And thanks so much for your support :hugs:

Soooo sorry hunni xxxx i wish u all the very best xx sending u a million hugs xxxx


----------



## DoxieLove

Very sorry to hear that LoveSunshine.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm so sorry sunshine sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## melissaelaine

*Love* :hugs: I am so sorry!

*Africaqueen*- I am so glad to hear that you still have that BFP! Good luck with your blood test!

*Babydancing*- 12 is a great number! Any idea when you'll trigger?


----------



## star25

Sending you huge sunshine, really hope next cycle is your sticky bfp xx

Babydancing, did u mean scan was at 12 pm or 12 follies? Think I'm reading it wrong! 

Afm, just got back from a bike ride and my legs feel like jelly, think I'm having sympathy pains for you babydancing! I'm off this week and my aim was to go for a ride everyday, might have to give thurs a miss though with the scan appointment


----------



## Mumdadandb

So I gave in this morning contrary to what I tell everyone not to test...I tested and its bfn. I'm so devastated and I'm trying to keep my pma but its so hard. I'm at work cant focus on anything, I have no idea what I was saying at my meeting this morning...seems like I was speaking complete gibberish


----------



## melissaelaine

Mumdadandb said:


> So I gave in this morning contrary to what I tell everyone not to test...I tested and its bfn. I'm so devastated and I'm trying to keep my pma but its so hard. I'm at work cant focus on anything, I have no idea what I was saying at my meeting this morning...seems like I was speaking complete gibberish

:hugs: It is still early!! You are only what, 6 days past transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

LoveSunshine said:


> Hey well my HCG yesterday was 15 so that's it really.
> 
> I'll be back next April to try again but in the mean time keeping an eye on this thread.
> 
> Good luck everyone! And thanks so much for your support :hugs:

I'm so sorry to hear this hun :(


----------



## star25

Mumdad when is otd? Hope it changes to a bfp xx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, 

Scan was at 12pm. I have 12 follies on left and 6 on right but 1 follicle is steaming ahead at 17mm so we will prob ignore it (lol) and concentrate on all the others that are between 10-16mm right now. 

I have one more scan on Friday and likely to trigger Sat night for Monday retrieval. x


----------



## star25

Good news babydancing, you will soon be pupo!


----------



## BabyDancing13

We are hoping this will be 3rd time lucky, if not, we are praying for some frosties as I don't like the fresh cycles. lol x


----------



## Jungleland

So sorry for your loss lovesunshine :hugs: 
one of my best friends sent me the song Parachute by Train and I listened to it again today, makes me cry everytime and it was my friend's way of showing me she was there for me through my mc and failed cycles. Give it a listen on YouTube, we're all here for you if you need us, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Mumdadandb

star25 said:


> When is otd mumdad?
> 
> Glad your going to get peace of mind Africaqueen, you don't need the worry
> 
> Lovesunshine, are you cramping? Praying everythings ok for you xx

Sorry I missed this...my otd is Oct 10


----------



## africaqueen

Babydancing- FAB news on scan! good luck x

Sunshine- Thinking of u today x

AFM-Well i went to docs and she did my BP and a pelvic exam which were both fine and when i asked about the betas she said she would only do it if ectopic was suspected and that is no longer the case with me as i have no tubes. She said considering how anxious i already am with hpts etc, that she would not recommend betas as its not standard practice here and that all it will do is add more anxiety to these early days waiting for the results etc and i have to say, i agree. So i am going to calm myself down, allow myself to get excited about my scan in just over 2wks and enjoy these early stages of pregnancy as we have waited sooo long for this <3
xxx


----------



## Mumdadandb

Uh oh so I got home from work this evening and tested again, there's a faint second line! Please someone tell me I'm not going crazy...I have a picture


----------



## star25

Ooh I can't see the picture!


----------



## africaqueen

Do you have the pic mumdad? x


----------



## melissaelaine

I can't see the picture either! Dying to see it!

I am starting to get the bug to test. I haven't caved yet and am still too early (just 5dp5dt today). But am really considering testing tomorrow. I will have to get new HPTs though. I thought I had a couple FRER on hand, but I looked and I got the wrong kind. I got the First Response Rapid Response, which is not as sensitive as the FRER.


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies, i am in a right state! just been the loo for a wee an there was pink on the tissue when i wiped i am so, so scared right now and nothing i can do. Please god don't take our precious bean away from us... xxx


----------



## Mumdadandb

Sorry ladies I dont know how to post pictures on here...
is it showing now?
https://s4.postimg.org/kahv1jwyl/20141007_204003.jpg


----------



## melissaelaine

I see it!! Look at that line? How many days past transfer are you?

Africaqueen: :hugs: There are so many normal reasons to spot at this stage!! I really hope this is one of those for you!


----------



## star25

Great line mumdad! Looks dark :)

Africaqueen, could it be implantation? Maybe phone Dr tomoro if it's still there so you dont have to worry xx


----------



## Mumdadandb

melissaelaine said:


> I see it!! Look at that line? How many days past transfer are you?
> 
> Africaqueen: :hugs: There are so many normal reasons to spot at this stage!! I really hope this is one of those for you!

Thank you!! Today I'm 7dp5dt...that test was from yesterday
@ Star thank you. I still cant believe it...I tested in the morning and there was no second line
I'm testing with a digital tonight...


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies but not looking good. Blood is bright red now. went for a wee and can see splashes in the loo and a few spots on my pad and on tissue when i wipe. I am feeling helpless!! how can life be so cruel? this is all we want from life! please god dont let us lose our baby. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!! Cannot cope with this.


----------



## star25

Oh Africaqueen, praying for you, life cannot be this cruel to you, hoping everything turns out to be ok xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

africaqueen said:


> Thanks ladies but not looking good. Blood is bright red now. went for a wee and can see splashes in the loo and a few spots on my pad and on tissue when i wipe. I am feeling helpless!! how can life be so cruel? this is all we want from life! please god dont let us lose our baby. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!! Cannot cope with this.

I'm so sorry AQ, crossing my fingers and praying for you. Sending hugs xx


----------



## beneathmywing

AQ -- Oh, no!!!!!!! My heart is breaking for you right now. I am so so sorry! I am praying for you and for your bean :hugs:


----------



## melissaelaine

I'm so sorry, AQ!! I am still holding out hope for you!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Oh AQ I am keeping every bit of hope alive for you. Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## KatBar

Africaqueen - sending you big hugs! I know its not sounding hopeful right now, but I'm sending all my positive vibes your way and hoping that the bleeding subsides. Life really is cruel.. there have been too many BFPs that have turned to heart break in this thread and I'm really hoping that yours is not added to that list :(. 

I really hope we all get our take home babies soon!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Hey ladies! I am still thinking of everyone as they're going through their struggles. I am wishing the best for all of you!

I laid in bed for a long time this morning debating about whether or not to test. I had almost talked myself out of it when I just decided to do it. This is the one thing that I get to decide in this process and I wanted to do it. So, I did. And I got a faint but at this point clear second line.... maybe this is it?? My first BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-3.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## star25

Looking good Melissa! How many dpt are you? 

Africaqueen, how are you today?


----------



## melissaelaine

Star- I'm 6dp5dt. So still early!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Looking good Melissa! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Hey ladies! I am still thinking of everyone as they're going through their struggles. I am wishing the best for all of you!
> 
> I laid in bed for a long time this morning debating about whether or not to test. I had almost talked myself out of it when I just decided to do it. This is the one thing that I get to decide in this process and I wanted to do it. So, I did. And I got a faint but at this point clear second line.... maybe this is it?? My first BFP!!!

Looks good hun!! Hope this is it.


----------



## africaqueen

The bleeding got much worse during the night and the pain from the cramping was horrific so not looking good at all. Went the doctors and she examined me an said my cervix was closed but i also lost ton of blood during the exam. The early pregnancy unit here just will not scan before 6wks but my gp did do betas today and result will be in tomorrow with repeat on Monday. She said she did not want to give me false hope as obviously not looking good with the severe cramps too but she did say very rarely sometimes both embies implant and one is miscarried but the other survives. This is the last glimmer of hope for us. Meanwhile we have to wait till Monday to find out. I feel so ill. Been signed off work for 2wks and been in bed all day with dh trying to console eachother but failing miserably xxx


----------



## louise31

AQ I truly hope everything works out ok for you. Try to stay hopeful xx

Well I have 2 excellent blastocysts in the freezer as from yesterday:happydance: but the 6 others didn't make it to freeze as they just weren't strong enough:cry: I did cry when the embryologist called today as I felt really disappointed that we had lost some chances, but I must try focus on the frozen ones. I can hopefully have one blast transferred in December on a natural cycle, but I need to have an op to get rid of Mr Polyp first!


----------



## louise31

How are you getting on Katbar??


----------



## Mumdadandb

Africaqueen- I hope your beta comes with great high numbers dont lose hope, with my first baby I bled several times and while I was worrying, the baby was all snuggled in my uterus. It is not over yet.

Melissa- Thats's a pretty good line for 6dp5dt, congratulations!!

AFM I tested with a digital last night and it clearly said pregnant! DH and I couldnt stop the tears. Tomorrow is otd 
I hope everyone here gets to hold their babies soon. Infertility will not defeat us.


----------



## trying4babies

louise31 said:


> AQ I truly hope everything works out ok for you. Try to stay hopeful xx
> 
> Well I have 2 excellent blastocysts in the freezer as from yesterday:happydance: but the 6 others didn't make it to freeze as they just weren't strong enough:cry: I did cry when the embryologist called today as I felt really disappointed that we had lost some chances, but I must try focus on the frozen ones. I can hopefully have one blast transferred in December on a natural cycle, but I need to have an op to get rid of Mr Polyp first!

Louise.. Did they say that it might flush out with ur AF?? Mine did. So you may not need an op xx


Africaqueen hope ur trying your very best to relax. I've stayed off forums for a few days as I was emotionally drained from worry kept testing and testing 

Hugs to all u ladies Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mumdad- was it a heavy bleed like a period? im still bleeding now. Just praying at least one of our precious embies has clung on but utterly terrified x


----------



## BabyDancing13

AQ- I really hope a little bean is snuggling in. Did you get your progesterone prescribed? I hope so. x


----------



## louise31

_Louise.. Did they say that it might flush out with ur AF?? Mine did. So you may not need an op xx_

No they didn't say that. Maybe they think it is very unlikely. I am waiting for a referral letter now for outpatients at LWH. It should be here in a few weeks.


----------



## star25

Sorry about the embies louise31 but great news for the 2 frosties!

Africaqueen, I was thinking maybe it was twins and that one could be snuggling in nicely, I really hope it's good news Monday, sending you hugs 

Mumdad, congratulations! So pleased for you x


----------



## Mumdadandb

africaqueen said:


> Mumdad- was it a heavy bleed like a period? im still bleeding now. Just praying at least one of our precious embies has clung on but utterly terrified x

Yes it was heavy and very red with some cramps but there was no clots.
I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks. Mine is heavy(not mega heavy but moderate-heavy) with no clots but severe cramping last night although cramps eased off now x


----------



## harley81

AQ, im not stalking, I just read what been happening and really wanted to say that I had a gushing, heavy bleed at about 5-6 weeks. It was heavier than my miscarriages. I was also in quite severe pain. I was in pieces, as I thought it was another loss, they checked for ectopic cos of all my pain (I know yours can't be). Pain turned out to be due to cysts caused by the egg collection and they said the bleeding was just one of those things, it did eventually stop, but they warned me it can last all pregnancy. So don't lose all hope yet hun.

Also, the fact that your cervix is closed is good. By the time I started bleeding and had pain with my losses my cervix was already well open x


----------



## KatBar

Keep us posted Africaqueen! Thinking of you!! Xo

Louise - The polyp sounds so frustrating. I've got my fingers crossed for you that its cleared out and your doing an FET in no time. I feel guilty posting my journey so far... We've been so amazingly lucky. We had 21 eggs (ironically same as you I think). 19 were mature and 17 fertilised. Of the 17 that fertilised, they transferred the best one at day 5 (on Wednesday), and 15 of the remaining ones made it to day 6 and were frozen, so only 1 lil fertilised embie didn't make it. I honestly cant believe it, and even the nurses snd embryologist was saying its very rare and lucky to see a result like that.

I feel terribly sad today tho.. its not 100% confirmed, but I think someone I know (friendly with online), whos been TTC for 7 years and just had their first transfer in their first IVF cycle, husbands passed away. I'm really hoping its not true :(. It would be devastating for her. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## melissaelaine

Louise - I am glad the were able to freeze 2 and really hope your baby is in there!

AQ- Still thinking of you! Prayers that this bleeding is from something other than the babies!

Katbar- I am so sorry about your friend. That would be so devastating! I hope it turns out not to be her!

Well, ladies, I need your thoughts. I tested again this morning and think it's slightly darker. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







photo-5.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LoveSunshine

Yes, defo! Congrats on it working


----------



## beneathmywing

melissaelaine said:


> Louise - I am glad the were able to freeze 2 and really hope your baby is in there!
> 
> AQ- Still thinking of you! Prayers that this bleeding is from something other than the babies!
> 
> Katbar- I am so sorry about your friend. That would be so devastating! I hope it turns out not to be her!
> 
> Well, ladies, I need your thoughts. I tested again this morning and think it's slightly darker. What do you all think?

Definitely darker!!!!!! Congrats hunn :happydance:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Line is def darker- congratulations. x


----------



## melissaelaine

Thanks guys! Prayers this sticks!


----------



## star25

Definitely darker! :)


----------



## star25

Katbar, well done on all the frosties, thats an amazing amount :)
When is otd?


----------



## africaqueen

Harley- Thanks for dropping by. How long did u bleed for? iv bled since wed evening :( praying our bean has managed to cling on but the longer the bleed goes on for, the less hope we have. x

Kat- That is great about the frosties x

Melissa- Yes can see the 2nd line is darker. Hope this is your sticky bfp x

Hi to all the ladies and so sorry for lack of personals but im in complete turmoil and been in bed for 2 days crying and praying. Im a wreck. Utterly drained. Still not had 1st beta back and it was done at noon yesterday!! obviously i am not priority. Feeling very angry xxx


----------



## Mumdadandb

Katbar -OMG thats devastating! I hope its not true for your friend...I just cant think about it, too sad. Congrats on being pupo...sticky vibes your way. x

Melissa- that is a bfp!! so happy for you congrats!!! looks like we might be the same date when is your otd?

Africaq- why will they wait that long? that is torture. I hope you hear something back soon and get some peace of mind. I would call and see what is going on

Afm I had my beta this morning now waiting for the call. I should hear results back by 2pm cst today. Longest day ever


----------



## melissaelaine

Mumdadandb said:


> Katbar -OMG thats devastating! I hope its not true for your friend...I just cant think about it, too sad. Congrats on being pupo...sticky vibes your way. x
> 
> Melissa- that is a bfp!! so happy for you congrats!!! looks like we might be the same date when is your otd?
> 
> Afm I had my beta this morning now waiting for the call. I should hear results back by 2pm cst today. Longest day ever

Thanks, Mum! My OTD is Monday and I'll go do a beta then. Really hoping it keeps getting darker before then! Fingers crossed for your results. Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## Mumdadandb

Thanks, Mum! My OTD is Monday and I'll go do a beta then. Really hoping it keeps getting darker before then! Fingers crossed for your results. Can't wait to hear them![/QUOTE]

Thanks! Oh wow your otd is not till monday and your test is dark like that? If you didnt transfer 1 embie I'll say you might have two snuggled in there...or maybe a split? :twinboys:


----------



## africaqueen

Just got 1st beta result. Its 7.7 so obviously don't need Monday's result to tell me we have lost our precious embies. Utterly, utterly heartbroken. No words can express. I wont be here after today. I am done dreaming and hoping. In the past 4yrs i have lost both tubes and babies, my dear mother, my 2 best friends, had 3 failed IVF and now the 4th attempt finally works and we lose our precious beans. No hope left. At all.


----------



## Ostara84

I'm so sorry, africaqueen :( I don't know what to say x


----------



## beneathmywing

africaqueen said:


> Just got 1st beta result. Its 7.7 so obviously don't need Monday's result to tell me we have lost our precious embies. Utterly, utterly heartbroken. No words can express. I wont be here after today. I am done dreaming and hoping. In the past 4yrs i have lost both tubes and babies, my dear mother, my 2 best friends, had 3 failed IVF and now the 4th attempt finally works and we lose our precious beans. No hope left. At all.

I am so so so sorry hun :( I wish I could do or say something to make you feel better, but I know that's impossible :hugs:


----------



## melissaelaine

I am so sorry, AQ! :hugs: I was really hoping this was going to be your miracle!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww I'm so sorry AQ, I was really holding out for you, its such a shame I know I wont be able to say anything to really help a lot but I'm thinking about you x


----------



## Mumdadandb

Africaqueen I'm so sorry...my heart is breaking for you. I hope you dont give up yet, take some time but you can beat this. Infertility drains us mentally and financially but there'll be light at the end of the tunnel. I hope I can say something that'll make you feel better but I'll be praying for you. x


----------



## melissaelaine

Mumdadandb said:


> Thanks! Oh wow your otd is not till monday and your test is dark like that? If you didnt transfer 1 embie I'll say you might have two snuggled in there...or maybe a split? :twinboys:

Oh gosh! Hadn't even thought about that! We only transferred one...


----------



## LoveSunshine

Oh Africa I am so sorry :-( so so sorry xx


----------



## star25

Africaqueen, Sending you hugs, take your time to heal and one day you could be ready to try again, you deserve this and one day your dream will come too, your a strong lady but e understand what you have been through and are all here for you xxx


----------



## KatBar

Sorry Africaqueen :(. What a cruel world this is. I can appreciate you feeling of hopelessness after all you've been through, but I really hope that you do get your rainbow baby one day. I wish there was some way I could ease your pain :(. Big hugs hun!! Xoxox

Melissa - congrats on your BFP and good luck with the beta :)!

AFM - Well my friend I mentioned confirmed the worst.. her hubby did pass away :(. I'm so heart broken for her. I just can't imagine the pain she must be going through right now. 
Its been an emotional few days with learning this, and also learning the my bestie is 5 weeks pregnant (very petty all things considered). I've really just been getting my head around my emotions. In terms of the TWW, I'm 3 days (almost 4) past 5DT and nothing to say on that - no symptoms what so ever, which I understand is not unusual and that its still early days.


----------



## KatBar

Hello to everyone else! Sorry for anyone I missed.. I've forgotten my password so have only been able to check on my mobile (auto logged in), so trying to read everything is frustrating (useless phones).


----------



## Mumdadandb

Katbar - Oh wow my heart is breaking for your friend :(, losing your partner to me is worse than infertility. Was he sick? 
And you're too early to feel any symptoms, some just dont feel anything at all so dont you worry your embies are snuggling in nicely.


----------



## africaqueen

Just want to thank you all for support and wish everyone well with IVF's and pregnancies. I am going to take a long break from Baby and bump. xxx


----------



## star25

Katbar, sorry to hear of your friends hubby, absolutely devastating for her, it's
Normal for you to have all different emotions, its not petty, it can be hard to hear someone close to you is pregnant, especially whwn your going through ivf yourself, hope it's your bfp we see next xx


----------



## KatBar

Mum - No, he died in a car accident. So tragic :(! Thanks - you're about it being too early. I just need to find plenty of distractions.

Africaqueen - Take all the time you need!! Will still be thinking of you and hope to see you back one. Xoxo

Star - Thanks hun. I guess I just feel petty being upset by that when I know another friend has lost her husband. I knew my friend was trying (they got pregnant on the first try), and I had been bracing myself for it, but I honestly didn't expect it to hurt like that.. I thought I'd just be jealous but it was more than that, it was like an actual physical pain. I am happy for her too, but I just can't believe after everything she ended up pregnant before me.. it was hard hearing her excitement about upcoming appointments andher symptoms. Its weird, cause I'm honestly always wrapped to see BFPs on here, but this was just different. 

Anyway enough of my complaining! I hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend and taking it easy :)!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Katbar- in understand how emotional toll that you're going through and how you may feel that it could affect what's going on with your body. We also had to go through a loss in my family after my transfer (we went to the memorial service for my brother and sil's baby that they lost at 20 weeks). But, know that despite all of that, it is still possible for your body to do what it's supposed to do and for that embryo to keep growing!

Also, I didn't have any real symptoms at 3dp5dt either, but I started getting my :bfp: 3 days later!


----------



## KatBar

Thanks Melissa! 

Well on a whim I decided to do a test - not even FMU, just a 2 hour hold afternoon urine lol. I got a faint but clear pink second line straight away!!

I tested the trigger to make sure it was gone - last test was saturday FMU and there was only an absolute shadow of a line.. it took ages to show at all and wasn't pink. It was faint enough that I was questioning if anything was there at all. 

So given its 2 days later, less concentrated urine and its an obvious line pink line, I do not think this could left over trigger... At same time I don't want to get too hopeful just yet.

I'll test again with FMU tomorrow and hopefully its a lil clearer/stronger. Lol I can't believe I gave into testing when I never have an urge to test! I honestly expected it to be negative, and had it my mind that it was okay as its still early.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Sounds very promising katbar!! :) 

I had 13 eggs collected today from 16 follicles. I will get a call tomorrow to see how many fertilise. I am in alot of pain, very bloated, and have to watch signs for Ovarian Hyperstimulation- really hoping ovaries calm down. Poor things! x


----------



## Mumdadandb

katbar - That sounds like good news! I know how hard it is not to test. What day post transfer are you now?

Babydancing - 13 eggs is great! hope they all get to fertilize, keeping fingers crossed for you. Get water and drink drink drink, it should ease your bloating


----------



## BabyDancing13

Mumdadandb said:


> katbar - That sounds like good news! I know how hard it is not to test. What day post transfer are you now?
> 
> Babydancing - 13 eggs is great! hope they all get to fertilize, keeping fingers crossed for you. Get water and drink drink drink, it should ease your bloating

Thank you. I am drinking like crazy. It just hurts to move around as i'm so sore. Had some paracetamol to see if it eases the pain. The things we have to do eh... :dohh:


----------



## Mumdadandb

BabyDancing13 said:


> Mumdadandb said:
> 
> 
> katbar - That sounds like good news! I know how hard it is not to test. What day post transfer are you now?
> 
> Babydancing - 13 eggs is great! hope they all get to fertilize, keeping fingers crossed for you. Get water and drink drink drink, it should ease your bloating
> 
> Thank you. I am drinking like crazy. It just hurts to move around as i'm so sore. Had some paracetamol to see if it eases the pain. The things we have to do eh... :dohh:Click to expand...

ER is painful especially when the meds starts to wear off and you're bloated but soon it'll all pay off, are they watching you for ohss before they schedule transfer?


----------



## melissaelaine

I got so constipated after my ER. That was the worst part of it. I tried everything- fiber supplements, dried prunes, percolate. I finally had to do an enema. (Sorry for TMI)

Well, ladies, my beta came back - 228! The RE was very excited about that number and is optimistic it will double! I go back Thursday.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Oh wow! congratulations Melissa!!! great news! thats a high number what day post transfer are you?

I havent been able to share my number with you ladies because of all thats been going on with some of us here, I'm just trying to be sensitive to everyone's feelings so I secretely update my status with the numbers. 

9dp5dt was 160 and my test today 12dp5dt was 490. They're happy with the number and will not have a 3rd test. I'll go in for my first ultrasound on the 3rd of Nov!


----------



## star25

Great news Melissa and mumdad :)) x

Katbar, how exciting, cant wait for next update, definitely doesn't sound like trigger! X

Babydancing, great number, hope you are feeling better have have good news tomorrow, Have a good sleep xx


----------



## melissaelaine

Mumdadandb said:


> Oh wow! congratulations Melissa!!! great news! thats a high number what day post transfer are you?
> 
> I havent been able to share my number with you ladies because of all thats been going on with some of us here, I'm just trying to be sensitive to everyone's feelings so I secretely update my status with the numbers.
> 
> 9dp5dt was 160 and my test today 12dp5dt was 490. They're happy with the number and will not have a 3rd test. I'll go in for my first ultrasound on the 3rd of Nov!

I am 10dp5dt. Congrats on your betas too!


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats to everyone who got a bfp and on the great betas! Glad to see some good news in here!

AFM: My follow-up appointment is Wednesday. I still have no idea what I'm doing next, so I hope I walk out of that office hopeful. fx!


----------



## KatBar

Melissa and Mum, those numbers look great! Congrats again to both of you :)!

Babydancing - I got the first faint line at 5dp5dt, and then a stronger line this morning at 6dp5dt.

Star - Nah, its def not the trigger. I tested for that - I did a test the day after transfer (last Thursday) and the line had basically gone (was an absolute squinter) on Saturday morning. I know its a real BFP, cause there's no way the trigger could go from being a squinter to a very visible line 3 days later. Its just taking a long time to sink in :p. I dont think ill feel 100% confident till beta day lol.

Beneath - good luck with your follow up appointment. Really hope it goes well. You'll have to update us after!


----------



## DoxieLove

Hi ladies! I have not been on in awhile. Glad to see some bfps here! Betas are looking good too! 

Good luck on your consult this week Beneath. 

AFM: My meds get here today for my FET. I am starting Lupron injections on Saturday. Transfer is scheduled for November 12th. I really hope it works this time. I've never so much as seen a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## star25

Congratulations katbar, such great news :) x

Beneath, hope your appointment is positive for you Wednesday

Doxie, wont be long til your transfer, hope this is it for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls!

Well, I had my follow up appointment tonight and I guess it went pretty well for the most part. He started off saying based upon my blood work showing an elevated fsh level it was confirmed that my ovaries don't have many eggs left in them (that was the sucky part) since I only produced 7 eggs this cycle, but to look at the bright side of things. Dh's sperm IS able to fertilize my eggs since 4 were fertilized. And yeah, I only had 7 eggs, but I DID produce follies, and they WERE growing! So that is all a good thing.

Out of my 4 eggs, 2 were transferred and the other 2 didn't make it because they were abnormal. SO the question is why didn't the other two implant? He says his best bet is because they were genetically defected. Then he told me putting all that aside, he's not ready to give up on me and thinks we should try again and this time it will be a little bit different. No BCP start, so I'd start stims on day 2 of my cycle and it will be straight to eight amps of meds, so highest dose of meds. He's hoping with this I can get maybe 10 eggs this time instead of the 7 last cycle.

So now it's really DH and I's decision because he said we can start next cycle if we want to (which literally will be in like 10 days!!! ahh) or wait till after the holidays because they are closed for three weeks in December for Christmas. This is so so hard!


----------



## DoxieLove

I'm glad your consult went well. It sounds like you have a good plan in place. That is a tough call on when to start. 
My clinic makes you wait 6 months between cycles to give the ovaries a break so I'm surprised you could start again so soon. 
Moving on is a good thing. It gives you a little bit of hope and control back. Good luck on whatever you decide to do!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> I'm glad your consult went well. It sounds like you have a good plan in place. That is a tough call on when to start.
> My clinic makes you wait 6 months between cycles to give the ovaries a break so I'm surprised you could start again so soon.
> Moving on is a good thing. It gives you a little bit of hope and control back. Good luck on whatever you decide to do!

I know it may sound crazy, but I'm leaning towards starting when AF shows. My mind is telling me to wait, but my heart is telling me to go for it. I just want it so bad, waiting is so hard.


----------



## KatBar

If you want to go for it, then I say go for it hun! I know a girl in the IVF TTC community that went even one step further, and had back to back medicated cycles (as in, went from BFN and bleeding, straight into injecting again - I hadn't even realised you could do that).

I don't think it will affect your chances to wait, or not wait. My clinic has the same protocol - after a unsuccessful cycle, you start with your next natural AF. 

As long as you're happy with your decision, that's all that matters! xo


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> If you want to go for it, then I say go for it hun! I know a girl in the IVF TTC community that went even one step further, and had back to back medicated cycles (as in, went from BFN and bleeding, straight into injecting again - I hadn't even realised you could do that).
> 
> I don't think it will affect your chances to wait, or not wait. My clinic has the same protocol - after a unsuccessful cycle, you start with your next natural AF.
> 
> As long as you're happy with your decision, that's all that matters! xo

I think waiting is only going to make me more crazy. I'd have to wait until the end of January if I wait. Going through IVF really wasn't so bad for me, it's just the TWW that drove me insane and of course the bfn. Hopefully this time it'll be a BFP!!!!


----------



## KatBar

beneathmywing said:


> KatBar said:
> 
> 
> If you want to go for it, then I say go for it hun! I know a girl in the IVF TTC community that went even one step further, and had back to back medicated cycles (as in, went from BFN and bleeding, straight into injecting again - I hadn't even realised you could do that).
> 
> I don't think it will affect your chances to wait, or not wait. My clinic has the same protocol - after a unsuccessful cycle, you start with your next natural AF.
> 
> As long as you're happy with your decision, that's all that matters! xo
> 
> I think waiting is only going to make me more crazy. I'd have to wait until the end of January if I wait. Going through IVF really wasn't so bad for me, it's just the TWW that drove me insane and of course the bfn. Hopefully this time it'll be a BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Yep, I definately think you should go for it then :winkwink:! Sending you lots and lots of luck and baby dust! Really hope it's second time lucky!!


----------



## melissaelaine

I think you're making the right decision, beneath! There is no real reason to wait physically! 

I got my second beta results- 559! So I'm doubling in around 55 hours, which is within the range they want (42-78 I think). I do one more beta in a week then start doing ultrasounds at some point after that.


----------



## KatBar

Lovely beta Melissa! Fingers crossed for the next one - sure it will also be looking good :)!


----------



## DoxieLove

BMW: Yeah, if it were me I would def. go for it! You will be starting soon then! 

Melissa: congrats on your beta!


----------



## beneathmywing

DoxieLove said:


> BMW: Yeah, if it were me I would def. go for it! You will be starting soon then!
> 
> Melissa: congrats on your beta!

Thanks hun! Makes me feel better to know everyone would do the same. AF should be here next Friday if it didn't screw up!! Fx!


----------



## star25

Beneath, I say go for it too, the waiting is bad enough so dont put yourself through it if you dont have too, im praying for all our bfps 

Mellisa, thats great news :)


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Beneath, I say go for it too, the waiting is bad enough so dont put yourself through it if you dont have too, im praying for all our bfps
> 
> Mellisa, thats great news :)

Thank you hun!!!! I'm praying as well!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :) hope you're all well :)

BMW, waiting would drive me crazy too!

We're hoping to start an FET cycle when my next period starts, which is due around 30 October. We were going to wait until the new year, but we booked our chat and plan for the 22nd to keep our options open. In the meantime, I did the Greek hidden infections tests and the results came back negative today, which I'm happy about, but part of me was kinda hoping it would find something we could blame my thin lining on. Since the tests came back negative, there's no real reason to wait, so we think we're going to go ahead with another try this side of Christmas, if the clinic can fit us in :)


----------



## star25

Good news ostara, hope all goes well :)


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck beneath. Really hoping this is a great cycle for you. xx


----------



## beneathmywing

BabyDancing13 said:


> Good luck beneath. Really hoping this is a great cycle for you. xx

Thank you, so so much!!


----------



## KatBar

Good luck Ostara and Beneath! Hopefully you'll both have great news to share after the next round/FET! My fingers are crossed for you both!!


----------



## beneathmywing

KatBar said:


> Good luck Ostara and Beneath! Hopefully you'll both have great news to share after the next round/FET! My fingers are crossed for you both!!

Thank you! Send us some of your luck!!!


----------



## 291

I started my first ivf cycle at the end of August. I had short protocol with Lupron trigger due to pcos and high risk ohss. 
I had my retrieval on September 9th. And cycle was canceled in favor for FET. I got 16 follicles of which 13 were mature. 7 took. With one arresting in day 6. We ended up wits 6 on ice. We now make the day 1 call tomorrow to resume treatment as af has shown but just after mid-day. 
Fingers crossed ou r ice cube makes it out and burrows deep for a comfy 9 month holiday. Anyone else similar dates and await Fet?


----------



## DoxieLove

I just started Lupron shots last night in preparation for my FET. If all goes well, it is scheduled on November 12th. My first IVF was in September and it was a BFN. I have two frosties and I am going to have both transferred. Good luck to you, 291!


----------



## star25

Good luck with your fet 291 and doxie, could both be in 2 ww together, hope all goes well xx


----------



## star25

Just had baseline, start 200 gonal f when I get home and next scan is Fri, at last ive started!

Hope your all well x


----------



## KatBar

Good luck ladies! Fingers crossed for you all - sending lots of luck and baby dust! Xo


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## melissaelaine

Good luck to everyone with their new cycles! FX for your :bfp:


----------



## trying4babies

Hey all we had our scan yesterday and have a healthy baby currently measuring 3days behind but nurse said that's a OK. Congratulations all you BFPS 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

Great news trying and what a lovely pic xx


----------



## beneathmywing

trying4babies said:


> Hey all we had our scan yesterday and have a healthy baby currently measuring 3days behind but nurse said that's a OK. Congratulations all you BFPS
> :hugs::hugs:

Great news!


----------



## Amigone

Tomorrow is follicle inspection day! Hoping for two big follies, and trigger tomorrow after the US for IUI on Friday, or the same but a day later. I'm worried about ovulating early. Today is only CD11.


----------



## Mumdadandb

Ladies so I keep having dreams of twins but we're hoping for one healthy baby to complete our family. My u/s is not till Nov 3rd I cant wait to see my wiggly bean


----------

